# CanJam SoCal 2022 (September 17-18, 2022)



## third_eye (Aug 4, 2022)

*CanJam SoCal 2022 returns to beautiful Orange County, California for the 7th edition of CanJam SoCal! Join us again at the newly renovated Irvine Marriott for North America's biggest headphone audio show! SAVE THE DATES and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates.

CanJam SoCal 2022*
Irvine Marriott
18000 Von Karman Avenue
Irvine, California 92612
USA

*Saturday, September 17, 2022*
10am to 6pm

*Sunday, September 18, 2022*
10am-5pm

*Show Tickets* (Click here to purchase)
Weekend - $40
One Day - $30

*Travel*
Minutes away from South Coast Plaza, Newport Beach, Laguna Beach, and Disneyland, visitors to CanJam SoCal will get to experience Southern California at its finest. We have secured a limited number of rooms at an incredible rate of $129/night. Click here to make room reservations. Discounted self parking is $12/day.

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam SoCal 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


*We look forward to seeing you at CanJam SoCal 2022! *


----------



## third_eye (Sep 4, 2022)

dCS
Headphone.guru
Headphones.com
The Los Angeles and Orange County Audio Society






64 Audio
Abyss Headphones
Akoustyx
ampsandsound
Astell&Kern
Atlas Cables
Audeze
Audio-Technica
Awedyo Audio
Benchmark Media Systems
Bloom Audio
Burson Audio
CEntrance
Chord Electronics
Crosszone
Dan Clark Audio
dCS
Dekoni Audio
DUNU
EarMen
Effect Audio
Eletech
Empire Ears
Etymotic
FatFreq
Feliks Audio
Ferrum Audio
Flash Acoustics
Focal
HeadAmp Audio Electronics
Headphones.com
HIFIMAN
InEar
Jerry Harvey Audio
Kinera
Letshouer
Linear Tube Audio
Manley Labs
Meze Audio
Moon Audio
MusicTeck
Noble Audio
Nura
Pathos Acoustics
PrimaLuna
Pro-Ject Audio Systems
RAAL-requisite
RME
Roon Labs
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Shure
Soekris Audio
Sonic Scientific
Sony
Spirit Torino
T+A
The Source AV
Unique Melody
Upscale Audio
VZR Audio
Warwick Acoustics
Wells Audio
Westone
Woo Audio
Xduoo
xMEMs
Yongse
ZMFheadphones


----------



## third_eye (Aug 25, 2022)

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1

CanJam SoCal 2022 T-Shirts are $40* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, September 18. All pre orders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam SoCal 2022 is *Monday, September 5, 2022*. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam SoCal 2022 volunteers do not need to order their own T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## third_eye (Sep 6, 2022)

We have a fantastic lineup of Seminars for CanJam SoCal 2022! Be sure to arrive early as spaces are limited! 





Come join us in the Rancho Las Palmas room on the main level of the Irvine Marriott for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology. Always entertaining, extremely engaging, and very informative, these seminars give you a behind the scenes look at the headphone audio industry like nothing else. Spaces are limited, so be sure to arrive early. See you there! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Saturday, September 17

In-Ear Monitors 101*
12:00 to 1:00p
From humble roots as hearing assistance devices, today’s high-performance IEMs now rival the very best full-size headphones. Come learn all about driver types, driver complement, crossovers, timing, coherency, coupling types, how psychoacoustics can be accomplished with minimal pinnae interaction, and so much more. Join us for this fascinating journey into the past, present and future of high-fidelity in-ears — guided by the legendary pioneer of stage and audiophile IEMs, Jerry Harvey.
_Instructor: Jerry Harvey, Founder, Jerry Harvey Audio_

*Tubes 101*
2:00p to 3:00p
Ready to take the big plunge into tube amplification? Join us to discover the truths, and to dispel the myths, of tube-based audio. Learn all about triodes, tetrodes, pentodes, Nutubes, and even solid-state tubes — and how to tube roll your way to audio nirvana. Are tube buffers worth it? What’s the best way to not get ripped off buying tubes? What about current tube shortages? Whatever they may be, get all of your tube amplification questions answered here.
_Instructor: Justin Weber, Founder, ampsandsound_

*Digital Audio 201*
3:00p to 4:00p
Looking beyond the basics of digital-to-analog conversion, join us for an invaluable hour of insight into how digital interpolation filters work. This seminar will cover: understanding the importance of interpolation filtering and transients; realizing just how much time domain performance can dictate fidelity and realism, and much more. If you didn’t understand any of that, and you are currently pursuing an endgame rig with a digital source, then this is one seminar you won’t want to miss.
_Instructor: Rob Watts, Digital Design Consultant, Chord Electronics_

*Evolution Of Hearing Simulation, And An Examination Of Frequency Response Targets And How We Use Them*
4:00p to 5:00p
An examination of how the most popular hearing simulation standard (commonly referred to as “711”) was first developed well over 40 years ago — and how important advancements made in the decades since must inevitably lead to the adoption of emergent standards. Following this, an insightful discussion of frequency response targets, how they are used in the industry by reviewers, and some important considerations therein. Are we missing the target?
_Instructor: Jude Mansilla, Founder, __Head-Fi.org_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sunday, September 18

Special Presentation: The Role of Treble Extension In Improving Performance of In-Ear Monitors*
12:00 to 1:00p
While earlier listening studies concentrated on the spectrum below 10 kHz, a significant portion of recorded music occurs as high as 20 kHz. Knowles, a leading manufacturer of balanced armature drivers and microphones for in-ear monitors (IEMs), TWS earphones, and hearing devices, conducted a new study on preferred response curves with a focus on treble performance. Join Kalyan Nadella, Senior Electro-Acoustic Engineer and BA Commercial Team Lead at Knowles, as he shares what was learned about the significance of treble response on listener preferences, and how that led to the development of Knowles’ new balanced armature Supertweeter.
_Special Guest:  Kalyan Nadella, Knowles Corporation_

*Special Presentation: Solid-State Fidelity - An Introduction to the World’s First All-Silicon µSpeakers for Personal Audio Devices*
2:00p to 3:00p
This talk will introduce a new, all-silicon transduction mechanism that is set to disrupt century-old coil/magnet driver architectures. This new, solid-state architecture implements both actuation and diaphragm in silicon resulting in unmatched part-to-part frequency response and phase consistency. This innovative transduction mechanism has also produced the world’s fastest and most precise µspeakers, eliminating spring and suspension recovery of coil speakers which improves audio quality and sound field reproduction.
_Special Guest: Michael Ricci, Sr. Director Electroacoustic Engineering from xMEMS Labs, Inc._

*Special Presentation: Chord Electronics’ Mojo 2*
3:00p to 4:00p
Seven years after the debut of its predecessor, Chord’s long-awaited Mojo 2 portable DAC/amp is finally here. Come join Rob Watts of Chord Electronics for a fascinating recounting of its development over the years, and a comprehensive overview of the Mojo 2’s groundbreaking features, including: UHD DSP (a fully transparent and lossless digital tone control); enhanced menu options featuring an additional control sphere for crossfeed/mute/lock settings; intelligent FPGA-based battery management and charging; and of course more taps.
_Special Guest: Rob Watts, Digital Design Consultant, Chord Electronics_


----------



## third_eye (Sep 14, 2022)

*64 Audio*20% off on the entire range (from A6t and up)*Akoustyx*50% off all display units at the end of the show (cash only)Visit booth for show special pricing on select new models*ampsandsound*15% off of show inventory*Audio-Technica*Visit booth for a chance to win a pair of ATH-M50xBT2DS limited edition Deep Sea blue headphones*Benchmark Media*Visit booth for a chance to win a DAC3B ($1699 value)Visit booth for CanJam show special pricing on select products*Dekoni Audio*20% off show special*DUNU*Visit booth for show special pricing*Effect Audio*10% off all products except the new Cleopatra II/OCTA, and the flagships, Centurion, and ChironVisit booth for a chance to win 2x Cadmus (one per day at 4pm)*Eletech*Visit booth to demo "Ode to Laura" and for a chance to win a "Socrates" that will be crafted to the winner's specifications ($699 value)Up to 20% off most products, visit booth for more info*Etymotic*Visit booth F2 for free Etymotic High Fidelity universal passive earplugs*FatFreq*10% off all Maestro mini ordersVisit booth for a chance to win a Maestro SE (there will be 5 prize winners)*Empire Ears*20% off show purchases*Headphones.com*Focal Utopia on sale for $3,999 (from $4,400)For anyone purchasing either the new or current Focal Utopia, a $700 credit will be offered on the purchase of the Ampsand sound collaborations, the Forge or the LeelooVisit booth for a chance to win a Limited Edition Pro-Ject Audio Systems George Harrison turntable (an upgraded Essential III model)*HIFIMAN*15% off and free shipping on any headphone*InEar*Visit booth to enter a raffle to win a PP8 Custom*Jerry Harvey Audio*10% off custom IEMs*LInear Tube Audio*10% off show purchases*Moon Audio*10% off all Moon Audio CablesVisit booth for show special pricing on select manufacturers*MusicTeck*Visit booth for show special pricing*Noble Audio*20% off select IEMs*Pro-Ject Audio Systems*Visit the Headphones.com booth for a chance to win a Limited Edition Pro-Ject George Harrison turntable (an upgraded Essential III model)*RME*Visit booth for a $300 discount code on the ADI-2 DAC FS or the ADI-2 Pro FSR Black Edition*Shure*20% off all Shure Listening Products*The Source AV*Visit booth for a comprehensive list of Show Special pricing on all products*VZR*20% show discount*Westone Audio*Visit booth for a chance to win a Mach 60 universal (2 prize winners)30% off select products


----------



## joe

SWEEEEEEEET.


----------



## third_eye

joe said:


> SWEEEEEEEET.



Must do HiroNori again!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

I already have my flights booked.  I am going to attend.


----------



## joe

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I already have my flights booked.  I am going to attend.


Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Jun 22, 2022)

third_eye said:


> Must do HiroNori again!


I know there will probably be a foodie sub thread, but since you brought up food,  I would highly recommend






https://www.yelp.com/biz/baekjeong-irvine-irvine-2

This restaurant is as good as the Happy Lamb Hot Pot restaurant in Chicago.   It is as hard to get into as well.


----------



## discord

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I know there will probably be a foodie sub thread, but since you brought up food,  I would highly recommend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I‘ve been to one of their other locations a lot. Great kbbq.


----------



## joe

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I know there will probably be a foodie sub thread, but since you brought up food... (snip)


Only if it gets unruly. Speaking of... Paging @Watagump


----------



## AxelCloris




----------



## joe

AxelCloris said:


>


Uh, no. Bring 'em.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

AxelCloris said:


>



Red Vines rule


----------



## AxelCloris

Both pale in comparison to the excellence of York Peppermint Patties.


----------



## Zachik

third_eye said:


> We have secured a limited number of rooms at an incredible rate of $129/night. Click here to make room reservations. Discounted self parking is $12/day.


Link not working for me... Anyone else succeeded? 
Trying to figure out if the problem is with *my* browser


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> Link not working for me... Anyone else succeeded?
> Trying to figure out if the problem is with *my* browser


I fixed the link in the initial post.


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> Must do HiroNori again!



They should just take a room and become _exhibitors_ at the show. Then we wouldn't have those crazy long waits for lunch.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> They should just take a room and become _exhibitors_ at the show. Then we wouldn't have those crazy long waits for lunch.


That's a good idea, but if they make their own ramen, it might be difficult to set up.   Maybe a food truck.  Marriott probably would not be fond of the idea as it would compete with their own food options.

We have a similar noodle shop in Hawaii which is super popular.  It's called Marugame Udon.  They have fresh made Udon Noodles and Tempura.   It always has a line outside the door.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> That's a good idea, but if they make their own ramen, it might be difficult to set up.   Maybe a food truck.  Marriott probably would not be fond of the idea as it would compete with their own food options.



I had thought of that, but I'm going to let Ethan try anyway.


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> I fixed the link in the initial post.


Thanks!  Room is now booked!!!! 
Started counting down the days... Sep. 16 cannot come upon us fast enough...


----------



## LISIANTHUS

I really hope able to have a chance to listen to Senn HE1 this year.


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> Sep. 16 cannot come upon us fast enough...



That's because you're not making a monster preview video!   Speaking of preview videos...


----------



## buke9

AxelCloris said:


>


Damn that’s kinda harsh am I missing something?


----------



## AxelCloris

Our resident Twizzlers ambassador was paged, may as well lay the law down right out of the gate, no?


----------



## buke9

@Watagump Where are you with a ban on Twizzlers?


----------



## Zachik

I have not seen ANY posts by @Watagump* in months*!!! 
Hopefully, he's doing well, busy chomping on Twizzlers


----------



## buke9

Flight and room are booked so I guess I’m coming now.


----------



## bcschmerker4

*Can't attend due to financial constraints, but have this Thread on the watchlist.*  Please keep us posted on exhibits and reviews.


----------



## Edric Li

Which vendor is exhibiting Vision Ears, may I ask?


----------



## KG Jag

Hotel reservation made.  Show and airline tickets purchased months ago.  Ready to rock in September!


----------



## musicman59

After 3 or 4 years absent from the CanJam scene I am coming back! 

Room and plane tickets are booked.
This time my wife is coming with me (don’t know if she will want to go to the show yet). We have friends in San Diego so we will make a week vacation of the trip.

Can’t wait to say hi to old friends there and make new ones!


----------



## joe

musicman59 said:


> After 3 or 4 years absent from the CanJam scene I am coming back!
> 
> Room and plane tickets are booked.
> This time my wife is coming with me (don’t know if she will want to go to the show yet). We have friends in San Diego so we will make a week vacation of the trip.
> ...



So I finally get to meet the Mrs? Awesome.


----------



## musicman59

joe said:


> So I finally get to meet the Mrs? Awesome.


A very good chance Joe!


----------



## musicman59

Here is where I am right now….
Retirement life sucks!


----------



## warrenpchi

@HiFiHawaii808 and @goldwerger, you guys need to meet @musicman59.  Y'all are so like-minded it's scary.


----------



## musicman59

warrenpchi said:


> @HiFiHawaii808 and @goldwerger, you guys need to meet @musicman59.  Y'all are so like-minded it's scary.


Maybe it is because we are from the “old guard” 

Looking forward to meet you guys!!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

musicman59 said:


> Maybe it is because we are from the “old guard”
> 
> Looking forward to meet you guys!!


I will be there, but @goldwerger currently has a conflict with another family event so unless something changes,  don't think he will be able to attend.


----------



## Netforce

Can't wait to see everyone again! Headphones.com has big plans for SoCal this year!

Last year we had the Enleum AMP-23R and the Zahl HM1 which were both brilliant sounding amps. Hope folks like what we are bringing this year...


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> @HiFiHawaii808 and @goldwerger, you guys need to meet @musicman59.  Y'all are so like-minded it's scary.





musicman59 said:


> Maybe it is because we are from the “old guard”
> 
> Looking forward to meet you guys!!


Maybe I should meet with @musicman59 too!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Netforce said:


> Can't wait to see everyone again! Headphones.com has big plans for SoCal this year!
> 
> Last year we had the Enleum AMP-23R and the Zahl HM1 which were both brilliant sounding amps. Hope folks like what we are bringing this year...


That Enleum amp was paired with a Susvara which is the first time I heard it.    After that experience, I need to buy that headphone.


----------



## goldwerger

Zachik said:


> Maybe I should meet with @musicman59 too!





musicman59 said:


> Maybe it is because we are from the “old guard”
> 
> Looking forward to meet you guys!!





warrenpchi said:


> @HiFiHawaii808 and @goldwerger, you guys need to meet @musicman59.  Y'all are so like-minded it's scary.



Damn I wish I could come to SoCal. I have indeed a conflict right now that very weekend. If it changes for any reason, I’ll be on the first flight out..

Looking forward to meeting regardless!


----------



## Since1991 (Jun 23, 2022)

Not familiar with California on vaccination requirements. Is being vaccinated a requirement to attend this event?


----------



## Netforce

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> That Enleum amp was paired with a Susvara which is the first time I heard it.    After that experience, I need to buy that headphone.


Most certainly a fantastic combo! We didn't expect how popular the Susvara was going to be at the show and didn't bring enough!


Since1991 said:


> Not familiar with California on vaccination requirements. Is being vaccinated a requirement to attend this event?


Believe currently for Orange County its not been a requirement with local events or restaurants. Think the last time I had to show my card was up north in a restaurant in LA but that was months back.


----------



## DraconicNerd

This year I should be able to hit both days instead of just Sunday. Will be fun to see what I missed out on last year and all the new stuff. Nice that it's only an hour or so from where I live.


----------



## Since1991

Netforce said:


> Most certainly a fantastic combo! We didn't expect how popular the Susvara was going to be at the show and didn't bring enough!
> 
> Believe currently for Orange County its not been a requirement with local events or restaurants. Think the last time I had to show my card was up north in a restaurant in LA but that was months back.



Thanks for that, I guess I'll be in California on September.


----------



## Zachik

Netforce said:


> Believe currently for Orange County its not been a requirement with local events or restaurants. Think the last time I had to show my card was up north in a restaurant in LA but that was months back.


@warrenpchi has been seen outside his house... That says A LOT!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

musicman59 said:


> After 3 or 4 years absent from the CanJam scene I am coming back!
> 
> Room and plane tickets are booked.
> This time my wife is coming with me (don’t know if she will want to go to the show yet). We have friends in San Diego so we will make a week vacation of the trip.
> ...


You'd better be joining us! You don't have to travel as far to get to SoCal as I do. You're what, 2 miles closer to the West Coast? That's a no brainer!



musicman59 said:


> Here is where I am right now….
> Retirement life sucks!


Wow, life is clearly tough for you. My condolences.



Netforce said:


> Can't wait to see everyone again! Headphones.com has big plans for SoCal this year!
> 
> Last year we had the Enleum AMP-23R and the Zahl HM1 which were both brilliant sounding amps. Hope folks like what we are bringing this year...


Well now _you're_ teasing us too? So much teasing going on in this thread.


----------



## Netforce

Since1991 said:


> Thanks for that, I guess I'll be in California on September.


See you there~


Zachik said:


> @warrenpchi has been seen outside his house... That says A LOT!!!


Uh oh, Warren has been unleashed outside again! Remember back in 2019 SoCal Friday we grabbed HiroNori and stuffed ourselves with Duck Donuts before the ramen and only Brian was able to finish dinner. Then Saturday we went out to HaiDiLao for some hot pot and stuffing our faces there! Good memories.


AxelCloris said:


> Well now _you're_ teasing us too? So much teasing going on in this thread.


Only 3 months left for teasing


----------



## musicman59

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> That Enleum amp was paired with a Susvara which is the first time I heard it.    After that experience, I need to buy that headphone.


A fellow Headfier friend of mine has this como and it really sounds good. His source is the Holo May.

I use the PrimaLuna Dialogue Premium HP with my Susvara and it really make them sing very nicely. My source is a Bricasti M1SE connected to a SGC Roon Server through Ethernet.


----------



## warrenpchi

musicman59 said:


> Here is where I am right now….
> Retirement life sucks!



Not a single headphone in sight!   Why do you torture yourself like that?  At least throw on a pair of HD 800, it'll make the crashing waves sound wiideerrr!



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I will be there, but @goldwerger currently has a conflict with another family event so unless something changes,  don't think he will be able to attend.



I skimmed that, reading it as _*goldwerger currently has a conflict with another family member*_, and immediately rooted for him to emerge victorious!



Zachik said:


> Maybe I should meet with @musicman59 too!



Wut?  You two haven't met yet??



goldwerger said:


> I have indeed a conflict right now that very weekend.



You will emerge victorious! 



Zachik said:


> @warrenpchi has been seen outside his house... That says A LOT!!!



Oh that wasn't a pandemic thing... that was just me rocking my hermit lifestyle. 🤣


----------



## musicman59

Zachik said:


> Maybe I should meet with @musicman59 too!


It will be great to meet you too!



warrenpchi said:


> Not a single headphone in sight!   Why do you torture yourself like that?  At least throw on a pair of HD 800, it'll make the crashing waves sound wiideerrr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have my 64Audio A10 and AK240 with me and my wife her 64Audio A5 and AKjr with her


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Netforce said:


> See you there~
> 
> Uh oh, Warren has been unleashed outside again! Remember back in 2019 SoCal Friday we grabbed HiroNori and stuffed ourselves with Duck Donuts before the ramen and only Brian was able to finish dinner. Then Saturday we went out to HaiDiLao for some hot pot and stuffing our faces there! Good memories.
> 
> Only 3 months left for teasing





warrenpchi said:


> Not a single headphone in sight!   Why do you torture yourself like that?  At least throw on a pair of HD 800, it'll make the crashing waves sound wiideerrr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## goldwerger

warrenpchi said:


> Not a single headphone in sight!   Why do you torture yourself like that?  At least throw on a pair of HD 800, it'll make the crashing waves sound wiideerrr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cracked me up 😂😂😂

I’ll do my best.. will report… 🤪


----------



## AxelCloris

I got $30 on goldwerger.


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> I got $30 on goldwerger.


I got $50 on his 87 year old auntie


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> I got $50 on his 87 year old auntie



@goldwerger's got an A&K DAP and a CEntrance Ampersand.  All he needs is a durable interconnect and he's got some audio nunchaku action right there.


----------



## third_eye

Edric Li said:


> Which vendor is exhibiting Vision Ears, may I ask?



Vision Ears


----------



## goldwerger

AxelCloris said:


> I got $30 on goldwerger.





Zachik said:


> I got $50 on his 87 year old auntie





warrenpchi said:


> @goldwerger's got an A&K DAP and a CEntrance Ampersand.  All he needs is a durable interconnect and he's got some audio nunchaku action right there.



Perhaps I can fix this fight and make some money on the side... hmmmmm


----------



## warrenpchi

goldwerger said:


> Perhaps I can fix this fight and make some money on the side... hmmmmm



So I was right, it is a fight!


----------



## Since1991

I don't know if I booked everything too early, but I'm ready for 3 months later. This will be my first CanJam, what should I bring to fully enjoy the event?


----------



## Netforce

Since1991 said:


> I don't know if I booked everything too early, but I'm ready for 3 months later. This will be my first CanJam, what should I bring to fully enjoy the event?


Booking earlier the better, travel prices are nuts right now.

I kinda like to play shows by ear when I am not exhibiting. Bring an iem or two, one DAP so I have my own music references. Some adapters to try various stuff out. Most vendors will be fully ready to have a full experience ready for you. 

Remember to be nice and polite, don't try to hog a headphone/amp/dac/etc for too long, ask if its alright to unplug things. Either way, up to you. I have definitely overdone things in the past and brought too many headphones or IEMs which resulted in things being cumbersome for me.


----------



## buke9

Since1991 said:


> I don't know if I booked everything too early, but I'm ready for 3 months later. This will be my first CanJam, what should I bring to fully enjoy the event?


You really don’t have to bring anything as everyone will have everything you need to listen to their gear. If you want to bring your headphones that is fine and you can listen to them from many setups and I definitely suggest hitting the Wells Audio booth as he is supposed to bring a dual mono block of what he had in Chicago and have to say one of the best things I think I have heard it is a must listen too.


----------



## warrenpchi

buke9 said:


> I definitely suggest hitting the Wells Audio booth as he is supposed to bring a dual mono block of what he had in Chicago



Along with a beastly multi-module external power supply for all four components in that chain? 

Just kidding Jeff, please don't do that!


----------



## musicman59

@Kerry (Eksonic),
Please come to CanJam SoCal with your two amps 
I really want to listen to them with the X9000.  By that time I should have mine on hand. 
Very interested to compare the sound to my A-10.


----------



## third_eye

Akoustyx added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

third_eye said:


> Vision Ears



"That's the correct answer!"



Since1991 said:


> I don't know if I booked everything too early, but I'm ready for 3 months later. This will be my first CanJam, what should I bring to fully enjoy the event?





Netforce said:


> Booking earlier the better, travel prices are nuts right now.
> 
> I kinda like to play shows by ear when I am not exhibiting. Bring an iem or two, one DAP so I have my own music references. Some adapters to try various stuff out. Most vendors will be fully ready to have a full experience ready for you.
> 
> Remember to be nice and polite, don't try to hog a headphone/amp/dac/etc for too long, ask if its alright to unplug things. Either way, up to you. I have definitely overdone things in the past and brought too many headphones or IEMs which resulted in things being cumbersome for me.



Alan has great insight here. Agreed all around.

I would also recommend bringing a portable charger (or two) as wall plugs are often hard to find. I would also recommend creating a target list of the products you'd like to check out, and have your questions ready to go beforehand


----------



## morserotonin (Jun 27, 2022)

I would like to thank the CanJam crew for throwing me a birthday party this year!   I will definitely be there and look forward to seeing friends and meeting more of you all. I have a list of things I want to audition as well of course Cheers see you all in a few months!


----------



## AxelCloris

You may be thanking us now, but that tune will change quickly when @warrenpchi and I come out dressed like double shift restaurant servers, carrying a solitary two week old cupcake with a lone, already extinguished candle, and singing out of tune while simultaneously using two different incorrect names during our song. At least there will be oodles and oodles of gear on hand for folks to isolate themselves from our butchered wails, and more available to cleanse the palette afterwards.


----------



## warrenpchi

lol wut? 🤣


----------



## morserotonin

AxelCloris said:


> You may be thanking us now, but that tune will change quickly when @warrenpchi and I come out dressed like double shift restaurant servers, carrying a solitary two week old cupcake with a lone, already extinguished candle, and singing out of tune while simultaneously using two different incorrect names during our song. At least there will be oodles and oodles of gear on hand for folks to isolate themselves from our butchered wails, and more available to cleanse the palette afterwards.


All I can say is if this doesn't happen I will be highly disappointed if only because @warrenpchi  has always refused to sing in my presence. Though I heard him humming to some bluegrass half a century ago in a google hangout chat or some such thing...


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## morserotonin

warrenpchi said:


>


----------



## pbui44

warrenpchi said:


> lol wut? 🤣



[sarcasm]  CanJam@SoCal is a properly coordinated personal audio event with many audio vendors coming from all parts of the globe, so to all admins: please act professionally!  [/sarcasm]


----------



## joe

If anyone is planning on attending CanJam SoCal 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.

In an effort to not clutter the thread up with requests. any further in-thread profile badge requests will be removed from the thread.


----------



## jurumal

buke9 said:


> You really don’t have to bring anything as everyone will have everything you need to listen to their gear. If you want to bring your headphones that is fine and you can listen to them from many setups and I definitely suggest hitting the Wells Audio booth as he is supposed to bring a dual mono block of what he had in Chicago and have to say one of the best things I think I have heard it is a must listen too.


I sure hope this is true @The Piper. Didn’t see Wells Audio on the SoCal exhibitor list. I was hyped when I read about the system in the Chicago thread.


----------



## adorable

2021 socal food thread
Don't forget to look up and chat about interesting restaurants in the SoCal food thread - tons of recommendations.



Since1991 said:


> I don't know if I booked everything too early, but I'm ready for 3 months later. This will be my first CanJam, what should I bring to fully enjoy the event?


Money.
  Lots of money =D

1. Your standard portable audio player and music, along with type favorite headphones/earphones for comparison.

E.g. A ton of the samples might be heavy rock, let's say. But if you only listen to classic music, you won't get a good idea listening to headphones playing a different genre.
  (You can't unplug some headphones to use with your player, but many can. Naturally, ask first.)

2. Earplugs / Eargasm noise reducing plugs / active noise canceling headphones

  While most don't try to blast music at full volume, tons of people chatting makes for tired ears.

Good to give them a rest before comparing headphones, especially if you're itching to buy a $1000+ Audeze LCD-X and wonder if they're any good.

3. If you plan to buy, something to carry - sack, pack, backpack - so you don't have to go all the way back to your car/room to drop off a handful of freebies, brochures, headphones etc.

4. Sunglasses. Anytime you're outdoors long in SoCal summers, it's bright!
Polarizing best....you cut through the smog.

5. If you have any allergies, allergy medication, masks, etc. While you'll naturally bring masks and proof of covid vaccination card anyways (since CA has gone in and out of requiring them), there's no ready pharmacy nearby within easy walking distance afaik. 
Smog here is usually the worst in the country, and friends get sniffles visiting. 

6. Cash and credit card.
Some vendors take only one or the other, most can take both, but a glitch in their credit card machine or lack of cash change can hamper that sale special purchase.

7. Phone charger/power bank if you need the phone powered all day while listening to tons of headphones.

8. Everything you bring labeled or tagged. There have been people leaving everything behind many listening tables ago. Try to make things easy to return.

9. Wipes.
  I tend to use Zeiss Lens Wipes (Wal-Mart) that is compatible with almost all surfaces and headphones. Good when you're lending out your gear for others to listen to.
  (For vendor headphones, ask if they don't clean after each person and you're worried before you clean for them.)

10. Notepad and pen.
  I usually do that to take immediate impressions faster than typing into phones, notes, contact numbers, etc.
  Waiting even one more table to take notes often means the memory has faded or changed.

11. And if you're not driving to the event, but coming from the airport, both uber and lyft, maybe even the local taxi apps.


----------



## DenverW

It's going to be gorgeous, perfect weather.  Another great reason to take a weekend and attend the event, right @zach915m ?  And I'm not just saying that to lure you here.  Really.  Just going to be a nice weekend is all.


----------



## KG Jag

Assuming things are the same as the last two SoCal CanJams, the hotel has a free shuttle bus to and from the airport.

From what was told to me last September, Uber and Lyft charges (before most of the gasoline price spike) were very high for a very short ride from the airport.


----------



## bcschmerker4 (Jun 29, 2022)

adorable said:


> Money.
> Lots of money =D
> 
> 1. Your standard portable audio player and music, along with type favorite headphones/earphones for comparison.
> ...


*Were I going, I'd take a Hubble Connected MaskFone BT5.0+EDR filter masque with integrated audio.*  The Los Ángeles (CA, USA) Basin is a natural smog trap, so good filters are a must; Hubble Connected supports the MaskFone with filter inserts approaching NIOSH N95 (USA), Korean Standard Association KF94 (KOR), 国家标准 Guójiābiāozhǔn 2626-2019 Grade KN95 (CHN), &c.  The earpieces of the MaskFone can be dangled on the short cables when auditioning headsets.


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## Netforce

warrenpchi said:


>


Lets see if Dyson wants to come and bring their headphone/air-purifier


----------



## buke9

jurumal said:


> I sure hope this is true @The Piper. Didn’t see Wells Audio on the SoCal exhibitor list. I was hyped when I read about the system in the Chicago thread.


Jeff Wells himself said he was going to be at CanJam SoCal .


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> Jeff Wells himself said he was going to be at CanJam SoCal .


Yup. I met with Jeff yesterday, and he confirmed he will be at CanJam SoCal.
Also, link to my post on auditioning Jeff's toys yesterday:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wells-audio-impressions-questions.957027/post-17029841


----------



## The Piper

jurumal said:


> I sure hope this is true @The Piper. Didn’t see Wells Audio on the SoCal exhibitor list. I was hyped when I read about the system in the Chicago thread.


I will definitely be at SoCal with the Headtrip III monoblocks. I am listening to them right now.


----------



## jurumal (Jun 30, 2022)

The Piper said:


> I will definitely be at SoCal with the Headtrip III monoblocks. I am listening to them right now.


Right now: 🤯

When I listen to Headtrip III monoblocks summit-fi spectacular: 🤯🤯

One for each ear.


----------



## buke9

jurumal said:


> Right now: 🤯
> 
> When I listen to Headtrip III monoblocks summit-fi spectacular: 🤯🤯
> 
> One for each ear.


Well there you go. It is probably the best headphone setup that I have heard not for sure what the monoblocks will bring to it other than more goodness. It is truly special.


----------



## Zachik

As I just posted on the Wells Audio thread - *I strongly urge people to go and audition Jeff's setups at CanJam SoCal*. 
In fact, whoever is going to be at CanJam SoCal and skip an audition of Wells Audio - is not worthy of calling himself (or herself) an audiophile!


----------



## warrenpchi

I know we're still a few months out, but it's never too early to get in the mood.  Here are a few songs about L.A. for y'all. 

*The Midnight:* _Los Angeles_

*Elliott Smith:* _L.A._

*The Raveonettes:* _Ode to L.A._


----------



## KG Jag

OK--but CanJam is in Irvine, Orange County.  That's a bit like "honoring" Fort Worth with songs about Dallas.


----------



## LoryWiv

KG Jag said:


> OK--but CanJam is in Irvine, Orange County.  That's a bit like "honoring" Fort Worth with songs about Dallas.


How about Billy Joel's "I'm in a Long Beach State of Mind"?


----------



## warrenpchi

KG Jag said:


> OK--but CanJam is in Irvine, Orange County.  That's a bit like "honoring" Fort Worth with songs about Dallas.



It's all SoCal.   Besides, Irvine isn't quite the muse as there are very few songs paying homage to it.


----------



## joe

What about "I heard it in the Irvine?"

Wait. That was "I heard it through the Grapevine"....

I'll see myself out.


----------



## musicman59

joe said:


> What about "I heard it in the Irvine?"
> 
> Wait. That was "I heard it through the Grapevine"....
> 
> I'll see myself out.


 That was good Joe!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

KG Jag said:


> Assuming things are the same as the last two SoCal CanJams, the hotel has a free shuttle bus to and from the airport.
> 
> From what was told to me last September, Uber and Lyft charges (before most of the gasoline price spike) were very high for a very short ride from the airport.


I love the venue for CanJam Socal.   The Marriott has a reasonable rate unlike New York and Chicago.  And, they give you discounted parking so you don't need to seek alternate parking alternatives.   It also has an M Club.   Not complaining about the Chicago and New York venues as I do like them, it's just that Irvine is such a better value.


----------



## Zachik

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I love the venue for CanJam Socal.   The Marriott has a reasonable rate unlike New York and Chicago.  And, they give you discounted parking so you don't need to seek alternate parking alternatives.   It also has an M Club.   Not complaining about the Chicago and New York venues as I do like them, it's just that Irvine is such a better value.


Agreed - I am staying at the Marriott this time!


----------



## warrenpchi

On that note, here's a reminder that our CanJam discounted rooms usually sell out pretty quickly.  If you intend to stay at the Irvine Marriott, don't dawdle, book sooner rather than later.


----------



## joe

As a reminder:



> *Travel*
> Minutes away from South Coast Plaza, Newport Beach, Laguna Beach, and Disneyland, visitors to CanJam SoCal will get to experience Southern California at its finest. We have secured a limited number of rooms at an incredible rate of $129/night. *Click here to make room reservations*. Discounted self parking is $12/day.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

joe said:


> As a reminder:


What a great rate.    I think youth hostels in Southern California are $129.   Shower is extra.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> hostels



Man, that word in and of itself conjures up memories of backpacking in Europe... it was an experience.  Someone made a documentary about that years ago that was legit accurate:


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> Man, that word in and of itself conjures up memories of backpacking in Europe... it was an experience.  Someone made a documentary about that years ago that was legit accurate:


I cannot believe someone made a knock-off... Probably a lame attempt to surpass the (lame) original:


----------



## KG Jag

Perhaps some music by Irvine Berlin.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

KG Jag said:


> Perhaps some music by Irvine Berlin.


Now that's a good one.


----------



## third_eye

Headphones.com and Wells Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zachik

third_eye said:


> Wells Audio added to exhibitor list!


I have volunteered to help Jeff Wells at his table! 
Looking forward to seeing you all at CanJam. Please stop by to say hi


----------



## Skyediver

Happy I could arrange my schedule to attend!  I’m clearly making up for lost time; this’ll be my first “three-rounder” year after New York and Chicago.  Focus so far in 2022 has been portable gear, not sure which way I want to go in SoCal: stay in this lane or focus on desktop gear.  Abundance of options!



adorable said:


> 2021 socal food thread
> Don't forget to look up and chat about interesting restaurants in the SoCal food thread - tons of recommendations.
> 
> 
> ...


Great list.  One thing I’d add that I’ve only come to appreciate after a number of years is don’t overestimated how much time it takes to listen, and that general ear (and overall basic physical) fatigue is a real thing. Better to spend reasonable quality time (while respecting others who also are waiting it listen) with one setup, rather than trying to rush around to listen for ALL the equipment.  Based on how hard it can be for some of us to get into situations for listening to all this amazing gear, it’s still probably not best to try and gorge on all of it in just two days, lol.


----------



## Rockwell75

Booked a room and a flight-- California here I come


----------



## buke9

Flight and room booked as well.


----------



## theveterans

Rockwell75 said:


> Booked a room and a flight-- California here I come



Really surprised for a renowned reviewer such as yourself you don't even have any CanJam badges 

Finally coming back there after 2 year hiatus! Super excited for this since the number of exhibitors was a lot more this time!


----------



## Rockwell75

theveterans said:


> renowned reviewer



lol...I think that's an overstatement.  If I'm renowned for anything it's having the good fortune to be a member of one of the most thoughtful, positive & informative communities around.



theveterans said:


> you don't even have any CanJam badges



They're hard for me to get to generally due to being really far away and/or during times of the year that are very inconvenient. Plus I'm still something of a noob.  This hobby started for me in early 2019- I was ready for a Canjam by the start of 2020 and almost made plans to attend CanJam SG that March...then everything went sideways and is only now starting to get back to normal somewhat.  I'm really excited to finally having the opportunity to attend one of these.


----------



## 1Audiophool

Booked my room and flight as well.
Looking forward to it…will be my first CanJam.
Got into the hobby right after Covid hit, so I’m looking forward to meeting some fellow _fanatics…_um I mean, enthusiasts and hearing some gear!!!
Badges??!!….how do you get badges?!


----------



## KG Jag

^ See post #73.


----------



## third_eye

ZMFheadphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zachik

third_eye said:


> ZMFheadphones added to exhibitor list!


Cannot wait to FINALLY see @BooUrns and @zach915m in person again!!!!!!!!


----------



## third_eye

DUNU added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Soundcore added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Eletech added to exhibitor list!


----------



## theveterans

third_eye said:


> Eletech added to exhibitor list!



Been waiting for this so I can finally make a comparison


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> Flight and room are booked so I guess I’m coming now.


Good to hear.  My flights and room are booked as well!


----------



## buke9

NovaFlyer said:


> Good to hear.  My flights and room are booked as well!


Awesome will be good  to see you again.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Good to hear.  My flights and room are booked as well!


Yay!!!



buke9 said:


> Awesome will be good  to see you again.


Looking forward to some quality time with the 2 of you guys


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> 
> Looking forward to some quality time with the 2 of you guys





buke9 said:


> Awesome will be good  to see you again.


Same here.  Will show some pics for the reason I skipped CanJam Chicago


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## buke9

warrenpchi said:


>



Going to need help but I’m down.


----------



## warrenpchi

buke9 said:


> Going to need help but I’m down.



Okay, we've got two so far!


----------



## Zachik

I am in, too!


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> I am in, too!



Make that four, because we'll be dragging @NovaFlyer along whether he wants to go or not!


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> Make that four, because we'll be dragging @NovaFlyer along whether he wants to go or not!


Which day? Friday or Saturday dinner?


----------



## musicman59

I am in too and will bring the wife too!


----------



## NovaFlyer

warrenpchi said:


> Make that four, because we'll be dragging @NovaFlyer along whether he wants to go or not!


Oh heck yes!!!  A seafood boil, I'm in....


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


>



That looks outstanding.


----------



## Zachik

musicman59 said:


> I am in too and will bring the wife too!


My GF might be joining me. If she does - she is in, too!!


----------



## Netforce

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> That looks outstanding.


Can confirm, it rocks. Went a few years back after doing the Battleship Iowa Museum tour not too far away from it.


----------



## warrenpchi

musicman59 said:


> I am in too and will bring the wife too!



That makes six!   



NovaFlyer said:


> Oh heck yes!!!  A seafood boil, I'm in....



Haha, I knew it! 



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> That looks outstanding.



Oh quit acting like you're not coming... seven! 



Zachik said:


> My GF might be joining me. If she does - she is in, too!!



Eight! 



Netforce said:


> Can confirm, it rocks. Went a few years back after doing the Battleship Iowa Museum tour not too far away from it.



You in to make nine? 




Zachik said:


> Which day? Friday or Saturday dinner?



Actually, I just realized that I might not be able to make it.  I have set-up on Friday, and I'll be staying late to secure the room after show close on Saturday.  I'm officially designating you the organizer for this.  Here's a link to the place!

https://www.sanpedrofish.com/


----------



## buke9

warrenpchi said:


> That makes six!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When was this going to happen? My flight is not getting in till 8pm on Friday but there is an earlier flight getting in at 11am if this is going to happen on Friday.


----------



## warrenpchi

buke9 said:


> When was this going to happen? My flight is not getting in till 8pm on Friday but there is an earlier flight getting in at 11am if this is going to happen on Friday.



¯\_(ツ)_/¯  No idea, we hadn't set a date/time yet.  @Zachik?


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> When was this going to happen? My flight is not getting in till 8pm on Friday but there is an earlier flight getting in at 11am if this is going to happen on Friday.


Take the earlier flight.  That way you can get checked in, take a nap, and hit dinner wherever we go.


----------



## joe

NovaFlyer said:


> Take the earlier flight.  That way you can get checked in, take a nap, and hit dinner wherever we go.


This is a man who is definitely a man with a plan, and he is executing it to perfection.


----------



## NovaFlyer

warrenpchi said:


> That makes six!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe there should be a food badge as well that we can add to the list for those that gorge themselves at this feast


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> Actually, I just realized that I might not be able to make it. I have set-up on Friday, and I'll be staying late to secure the room after show close on Saturday. I'm officially designating you the organizer for this.  Here's a link to the place!


Seriously?! You create the buzz, get 8 people join, and then you bail out (not before volunteering others to organize)??? Lame move bud...   
@joe / @AxelCloris - guys, Warren needs to be demoted somehow! (unless, of course, he repents and lead us to the promised heaven of seafood)


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> Seriously?! You create the buzz, get 8 people join, and then you bail out (not before volunteering others to organize)??? Lame move bud...



For accuracy's sake, I didn't exactly get eight people to join.  I forcibly inducted some of them.  



Zachik said:


> @joe / @AxelCloris - guys, Warren needs to be demoted somehow! (unless, of course, he repents and lead us to the promised heaven of seafood)



Ha, nope, for I have demonstrated executive thinking through proper delegation!  🤣


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> @joe / @AxelCloris - guys, Warren needs to be demoted somehow! (unless, of course, he repents and lead us to the promised heaven of seafood)


Very well, we have demoted Warren from cuisine herald to grub chasm.


----------



## third_eye

CEntrance added to exhibitor list!


----------



## NovaFlyer

AxelCloris said:


> Very well, we have demoted Warren from cuisine herald to grub chasm.


Let him eat vegan meatloaf, or whatever substance he described


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Here is a suggestion.    It would be fantastic if an audiologist than can be available to make ear impressions for people wanting to buy Custom IEMs.    Or better yet, if someone can bring in an electronic ear impression scanner system.    Do it for $50 per set.   Total win-win.



Zachik said:


> Seriously?! You create the buzz, get 8 people join, and then you bail out (not before volunteering others to organize)??? Lame move bud...
> @joe / @AxelCloris - guys, Warren needs to be demoted somehow! (unless, of course, he repents and lead us to the promised heaven of seafood)


I, for one, want Warren to keep posting his food recommendations.    As a food connoisseur myself, I appreciate the great options he discovers.  I don't need for him to come with me as I can find my way to any restaurant.    Keep them coming, Warren.

I am definitely going to make my way to San Pedro Fish Market probably before or after CanJam Socal due to other commitments during the show.   San Pedro is at least 45 minutes from Irvine.   If we go during the show, it is going to take 3-4 hours.  That takes away from actually listening time in private rooms.  I will probably do it in conjunction with a visit to The Source AV in Torrance.


----------



## Zachik

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I, for one, want Warren to keep posting his food recommendations. As a food connoisseur myself, I appreciate the great options he discovers. I don't need for him to come with me as I can find my way to any restaurant. Keep them coming, Warren.


So... I am not allowed to give Warren a hard time?!  



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> San Pedro is at least 45 minutes from Irvine. If we go during the show, it is going to take 3-4 hours.


That is the reason I assumed dinner. Either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Zachik said:


> So... I am not allowed to give Warren a hard time?!


By all means, flame him as much as you can get away with.


----------



## KG Jag

That seafood looks delicious, especially after almost four straight months in the high desert.  Would love to join the quest, as my plane is scheduled to arrive SNA at 3:45.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Stop by our room to experience the all-new WA23 LUNA.

We'll also have WA33, WA7 3rd gen, WA8 eclipse and WA11 topaz available for audition. Bring your favorite headphones!


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> So... I am not allowed to give Warren a hard time?!
> 
> 
> That is the reason I assumed dinner. Either Friday or Saturday.


I’m getting in early Friday so just about anytime after 1pm works for me.



HiFiGuy528 said:


> Stop by our room to experience the all-new WA23 LUNA.
> 
> We'll also have WA33, WA7 3rd gen, WA8 eclipse and WA11 topaz available for audition. Bring your favorite headphones!


My new Atriums might be ready by then and liked the amp a lot when I heard it in NYC.


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> I’m getting in early Friday so just about anytime after 1pm works for me.


I am not sure yet when I am arriving on Friday (by car)... Definitely in time for dinner!


----------



## third_eye

Linear Tube Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Soekris Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## DrunkSaru

I was going to book a hotel room. You can't seem to choose between king or double. Is that something we can have the option to choose? Right now, it looks like they will randomly assign you one or the other.


----------



## joe

DrunkSaru said:


> I was going to book a hotel room. You can't seem to choose between king or double. Is that something we can have the option to choose? Right now, it looks like they will randomly assign you one or the other.


That IS weird. While @third_eye may be able to answer this, I'd call the hotel directly -- +1 949-553-0100.


----------



## DrunkSaru

joe said:


> That IS weird. While @third_eye may be able to answer this, I'd call the hotel directly -- +1 949-553-0100.


yeah, well I had the same issue last year, third_eye called them up and resolved it pretty quickly. Call me crazy but I don't like to call in because with my luck, human error plays a role often. the canjam prior to covid, they screwed up my dates and my name and they didn't want to fix my problem on the day so I unfortunately got a room at the hilton across the freeway on the other side. Thankfully My work has an account there so I was able to get a decent rate.. Anyway, I'm just going to see if third_eye or someone can figure something out and if not, i'll call. Doesn't show on my profile (because i'm too lazy to ask about the medals everytime) but I haven't missed the last five canjams and it's just one of those events I enjoy going to. cheers


----------



## joe

You haven’t missed the last five CanJam SoCals? Awesome.


----------



## Since1991 (Jul 23, 2022)

When I spoke to them, they said it depends on the hotel availability on which room I get.


----------



## Skyediver

Hey group!  So excited for SoCal CanJam; still two months out so I know it's a little early to share what people are gonna be focused on heading into the event (always enjoyable for me to read what people are excited about), but I'm gonna share now, if I may?  Would LOVE to get some feedback from the group, as I think through how/where I'm going to spend my time and money in September.

Some context: I used to LOVE coming to CanJam, but I was always a bit scattershot in how I spent my time over the two days. Think kid in a candy store, bouncing around from ALL the booths with no strategic plan in place.  Don't get me wrong, there's something of a giddy, visceral joy in experiencing CanJam this way, but going into 2022, I wanted to play the game differently, more focused and strategic in my experience.  This year's been all about building my "dream" portable listening setup, so it was all a minimalist approach.  I focused on DAPS and bought the Cayin N8ii coming out of CanJam NYC, and focused on IEMS and demoed/bought a custom Trailli (with the PW Orpheus the most expensive unplanned Point-of-Sale purchase in my life, but happy though lol) coming out of CanJam Chicago.  Also, I bought the CEntrance Ampersand amp after the show, to continue expanding on my early 2022 acquisition of the N8ii, just for when I want to power full-size headphones out of this DAP.  I've come to like this relatively minimalist, more strategic approach of using CanJams to demo/purchase one specific piece that's integrated with previous purchases and using the months in-between shows to save my pennies for the next piece is working well. 

Hence my delightful conundrum heading into SoCal CanJam: the "minimalist" angle on my shoulder is saying I should stay tight in focus: Portable endgame has been reached!  But the "maximalist" devil on my other shoulder is thinking it's time to expand slightly from my current setup: Orpheus was like a taste of the forbidden apple and has made me curious about other TOTL cables to pair with Bird/Cayin N8ii for a different sound profile.  Hmmm, or maybe I think about a complimentary IEM (preferably custom mold option available) to expand beyond the Bird?  Or, for a real extension beyond my minimalist mindset, I look at other portable setups like the Chord Mojo 2/Poly, or even another TOTL DAP (thinking R2R based).  Totally realize I could simply appreciate what I've built out through CanJam pilgrimages to date and just leave my wallet at home for rest of 2022... (but where's the fun in that?).  Decisions, decisions!  

I'll stop there, this is too long already!  Right now, I'm thinking day one of SoCal CanJam will be focused on the quandaries above.  Day two less about portable HiFi shopping/spending internal debates, and more of that kid in the candy store, window shopping vibe focused on desktop gear.  If 2022 is shaping up as portable listening focused, I think 2023 is going to be considering what would be my "dream" desktop/headphone setup.

Again, would love to know what you all would do with my money, considering the above!  And what are you thinking about focusing on for yourself at SoCal?

CanJam: Two days of great listening options/experiences, and it's STILL not enough time!  Anyone working on CanJam Disney Cruises, for a weeklong experience?


----------



## DraconicNerd

I only was able to go on Sunday last year, so this year I'm really looking to just experience anything that I didn't get the chance to last year. Go to some of the talks and check out booths that I didn't get to. (Definitely need to try out some of the empire ears iems given the basshead I am). I also want to go back and relisten to my favorite items I heard last year but bringing along my own dongle so that I can see if listening to items with music off my own library changes my opinions. (Forgot to bring my BTR5 with me last time as I was too caught up in the excitement). The couple items I did hear off my phone last year were some of my favorites and the question is whether they were the best or I just really enjoy the act of my favorite albums haha (I was absolutely enraptured listening to some of Patricia Taxxon's work off the Tia Trio and Forte). Definitely right along with ya for the kid in the candy store thing. I'd been hearing about all this gear for years and it's incredible to actually be able to hear the difference in person than just descriptors without any real reference point.

Amazing that I can drive an hour from home and get to experience all this, I certainly feel lucky there.


----------



## NovaFlyer

DraconicNerd said:


> I only was able to go on Sunday last year, so this year I'm really looking to just experience anything that I didn't get the chance to last year. Go to some of the talks and check out booths that I didn't get to. (Definitely need to try out some of the empire ears iems given the basshead I am). I also want to go back and relisten to my favorite items I heard last year but bringing along my own dongle so that I can see if listening to items with music off my own library changes my opinions. (Forgot to bring my BTR5 with me last time as I was too caught up in the excitement). The couple items I did hear off my phone last year were some of my favorites and the question is whether they were the best or I just really enjoy the act of my favorite albums haha (I was absolutely enraptured listening to some of Patricia Taxxon's work off the Tia Trio and Forte). Definitely right along with ya for the kid in the candy store thing. I'd been hearing about all this gear for years and it's incredible to actually be able to hear the difference in person than just descriptors without any real reference point.
> 
> Amazing that I can drive an hour from home and get to experience all this, I certainly feel lucky there.


Since you have the BTR5, you should check out the iFi audio Go Blu - a nice bluetooth device.  I also just saw iFi audio has a new "dongle" named the Go bar that can be run off a phone, and I presume off a laptop.

EE items are incredible...keep an eye on the forum for a EE rep to have listening opportunities Friday night before the show.  They did that at CanJam NYC, I think Chicago and I saw something similar for next week's London CanJam.


----------



## UmustBKidn

Registered!

Do you think we'll have to mask up...?

Or will my ruggedly handsome good looks keep the covid away?...


----------



## Zachik

UmustBKidn said:


> Or will my ruggedly handsome good looks keep the covid away?...


This!


----------



## Netforce

warrenpchi said:


> You in to make nine?


I'll pass this time, thanks for the invite though! Got a full weekend booked of dinners and lunches with the team and friends this year.


----------



## buke9

UmustBKidn said:


> Registered!
> 
> Do you think we'll have to mask up...?
> 
> Or will my ruggedly handsome good looks keep the covid away?...


If they have a mask mandate I will not go.


----------



## warrenpchi

Skyediver said:


> I used to LOVE coming to CanJam



Used to? 🥺 😆



Skyediver said:


> Think kid in a candy store, bouncing around from ALL the booths with no strategic plan in place.



Ooh, and it's going to be even tougher for first-time attendees to SoCal this year - not only because it's their first time, but because this upcoming CanJam SoCal may very well be the most comprehensive ever.  Even though we're still over six weeks out, I believe we're almost at capacity for exhibitor spaces.

I'll have to double check with Ethan, but I believe CanJam SoCal 2022 is officially in the running for the largest CanJam ever.



Skyediver said:


> (with the PW Orpheus the most expensive unplanned Point-of-Sale purchase in my life, but happy though lol)



Wow! 😮 😃



Skyediver said:


> Hence my delightful conundrum heading into SoCal CanJam: the "minimalist" angle on my shoulder is saying I should stay tight in focus



I have to say, I am thoroughly impressed with your focus and discipline sir!  And I would heavily advise you to stick to your game plan 😉 for the remainder of the year, because... 



Skyediver said:


> Portable endgame has been reached!



...the variable that's about to throw a wrench in your works are future releases.  I can tell you that, at this moment, there are at least five unreleased items in the portable space that you'll want to check out before declaring victory lol. 😄 I mentioned a couple of them in the CanJam London preview video, but there are more coming in time for CanJam SoCal.  So yeah, you might want to wait just a bit more before closing the book on that chapter.



Skyediver said:


> And what are you thinking about focusing on for yourself at SoCal?



You know, I haven't even thought about that in years.  But since you asked this the other day, I've been thinking about my trajectory over the past few years.  

It turns out that I've been curating two completely different rigs on the desktop end.  One is a neutral/detail rig based on the LCD-5.  The other is a euphonic/pleasure rig based on ZMF's Atrium.  

And now it looks like I'm headed down the same road on the portable side.  So for me, there's a very specific prototype IEM that I'm keen on trying at SoCal, that might wind up being my pure pleasure IEM - that's my focus atm.


----------



## third_eye

UmustBKidn said:


> Registered!
> 
> Do you think we'll have to mask up...?



As things stand now, there will no masking requirements at CanJam SoCal.


----------



## Skyediver

warrenpchi said:


> Used to? 🥺 😆
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.  You’re such a tease, lol! Can’t wait to learn more about these special portable offerings you hint at.  Makes CanJam feel like Christmas!


----------



## third_eye

Skyediver said:


> Makes CanJam feel like Christmas!



This is exactly why we love doing these shows!!


----------



## warrenpchi

Skyediver said:


> You’re such a tease, lol!



  Do a Head-Fi search for "treasel" and see what comes up.


----------



## morserotonin

warrenpchi said:


> Used to? 🥺 😆
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Largest CanJam ever! wow... also we all know new releases are the bane of endgame... the is no end game... no big boss to defeat it's all about the journey... the journey towards audio bliss and away from comfortable retirement savings!  

Any way I am definitely looking foraward to this! I have a list of things I am supposed to listen too but will probably run around willy nilly  gawking at things and trying to decide what to hear based on some set of artificial criteria I determine on the spot.


----------



## warrenpchi

morserotonin said:


> Largest CanJam ever! wow... also we all know new releases are the bane of endgame... the is no end game... no big boss to defeat it's all about the journey... the journey towards audio bliss and away from comfortable retirement savings!



Yeah, but I figured that @Skyediver could at least resign himself to having covered everything through 2022.  That makes it easier for him to keep track, so that he can do a portable hiatus in 2023, to focus on desktop gear.



morserotonin said:


> Any way I am definitely looking forward to this! I have a list of things I am supposed to listen too but will probably run around willy nilly  gawking at things and trying to decide what to hear based on some set of artificial criteria I determine on the spot.



We should do live call-outs in the impressions thread!  Like, not firm impressions, but just something to alert everybody else at the show:  "OMG, I just heard the whatchamacallit from so-and-so, and the mid-range detail and texture is amazing!"  That way, just by posting in (and following) the impressions thread at the show, we'd all get clued-in and not miss something important.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

NovaFlyer said:


> Since you have the BTR5, you should check out the iFi audio Go Blu - a nice bluetooth device.  I also just saw iFi audio has a new "dongle" named the Go bar that can be run off a phone, and I presume off a laptop.
> 
> EE items are incredible...keep an eye on the forum for a EE rep to have listening opportunities Friday night before the show.  They did that at CanJam NYC, I think Chicago and I saw something similar for next week's London CanJam.



There will be a few to demo from our various distributors going around. Quite a few community members going will have them too.



Netforce said:


> I'll pass this time, thanks for the invite though! Got a full weekend booked of dinners and lunches with the team and friends this year.



Yeah - this is what my schedule is looking like to. My evening plans are already got swiped up a few months in advance.


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> We should do live call-outs in the impressions thread!


Problem with that is I seldom check out Head-Fi while attending a CanJam... I am sure plenty others are the same.
We need to come up with a different method for notifying attendees during the show!


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> Problem with that is I seldom check out Head-Fi while attending a CanJam... I am sure plenty others are the same.
> We need to come up with a different method for notifying attendees during the show!



As long as it's not a chat/messaging app, I'm fine with whatever.  Chat apps with notifications can get very annoying, very quickly, especially for anybody using their phone + DAC/amp as a source.


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> As long as it's not a chat/messaging app, I'm fine with whatever.  Chat apps with notifications can get very annoying, very quickly, especially for anybody using their phone + DAC/amp as a source.


Maybe have a designated spot, close by to the show floor but far enough not to annoy people auditioning stuff, that people can gather at when cleansing their ears / brain. There, we can give each other pointers and quick impressions on equipment we just auditioned...


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> Maybe have a designated spot, close by to the show floor but far enough not to annoy people auditioning stuff, that people can gather at when cleansing their ears / brain. There, we can give each other pointers and quick impressions on equipment we just auditioned...



But then we'd all have to be taking breaks at exactly the same time in order to share information... unless we set up a large pad on an easel to leave each other messages, in which case we might as well just use the impressions thread.


----------



## Skyediver

warrenpchi said:


> Yeah, but I figured that @Skyediver could at least resign himself to having covered everything through 2022.  That makes it easier for him to keep track, so that he can do a portable hiatus in 2023, to focus on desktop gear.


Fully realizing there's never an "endgame", just continuous walk along the audiophile path, lol!  But this is exactly the plan (I think) I'll land on.  Saturday for portable focus (possible purchases), Sunday laying the groundwork with carefree aspirational listening with desktop gear on the mind.

We'll see how solid I am at sticking to this, no promises!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> We should do live call-outs in the impressions thread!  Like, not firm impressions, but just something to alert everybody else at the show:  "OMG, I just heard the whatchamacallit from so-and-so, and the mid-range detail and texture is amazing!"  That way, just by posting in (and following) the impressions thread at the show, we'd all get clued-in and not miss something important.



Given how busy it is going to be, doing the Bruce Springsteen trick like in Back to School might be the best plan.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Given how busy it is going to be, doing the Bruce Springsteen trick like in Back to School might be the best plan.




I wonder what the audiophile equivalent of that would be?

*Hey y'all, Diana Krall is outside yo!  🤣 *


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> I wonder what the audiophile equivalent of that would be?
> 
> *Hey y'all, Diana Krall is outside yo!  🤣*



Can someone help A-yeon bring her bags to her room?


----------



## warrenpchi

Or maybe Elise Trouw?


----------



## 04gto (Sep 1, 2022)

2022 CanJam SoCal will be my second CanJam and I cannot wait. I am compiling a 'must try' list this year, as last year I just ran around putting stuff on my ears (good fun). This year I want to be more systematic and not miss anything cool and have to hear about it later on Head-Fi . I only missed a couple items that I wanted to audition last year. And I have a few new exciting things to add. My priority list so far is: 64 Audio (Always want to call it Audio 46)- U12T & Nio, DUNU Vulcan, Sony MDR-Z1R (because somehow I have never tried these?), ZMF Atrium & Auteur, Denon AH-D9200 (Maybe at Source AV, because they bring everything?), Chord Mojo 2, Ampsandsound Red October, Hifiman Sundara Closed back and last but certainly not least- Audeze MM500.

Also I must still be a cool dad, because my 15 YO son has agreed to come to CanJam with me again this year!

Addendum: Stax _SR-X9000. Final D8000, Meze 109 Pro, Liric. RAAL CA-1A, DUNU Talos, Campfire Audio Trifecta & Supermoon. Empire Ears Odin. Riviera AIC10-BAL. Zahl HM1. _


----------



## Skyediver

04gto said:


> 2022 CanJam SoCal will be my second CanJam and I cannot wait. I am compiling a 'must try' list this year, as last year I just ran around putting stuff on my ears (good fun). This year I want to be more systematic and not miss anything cool and have to hear about it later on Head-Fi . I only missed a couple items that I wanted to audition last year. And I have a few new exciting things to add. My priority list so far is: 64 Audio (Always want to call it Audio 46)- U12T & Nio, DUNU Vulcan, Sony MDR-Z1R (because somehow I have never tried these?), ZMF Atrium & Auteur, Denon AH-D9200 (Maybe at Source AV, because they bring everything?), Chord Mojo 2, Ampsandsound Red October, Hifiman Sundara Closed back and last but certainly not least- Audeze MM500.
> 
> Also I must still be a cool dad, because my 15 YO son has agreed to come to CanJam with me again this year!
> 
> Addendum: Stax _SR-X9000._


Great list…ambitious, for a two day event.  Good luck getting to everything, lol!

And nice experience to have with your son.  My girls are 6 and 9 so a little young, but one day.  Dad’s can dream.


----------



## UmustBKidn

Skyediver said:


> ....
> And nice experience to have with your son.  My girls are 6 and 9 so a little young, but one day.  Dad’s can dream.


Oh, they won't be little for much longer, sir ...
Mine is in her 20s and already giving me grandsons...


----------



## Zachik

Anyone on this thread planning a visit to the Schiitr on Friday (before CanJam)?
I am going to arrive by car this time (from NorCal), and the Schiitr is literally on the way to Irvine...


----------



## warrenpchi

04gto said:


> Maybe at Source AV, because they bring everything?



Yeah, they pretty much empty the store for their CanJam exhibit!  🤣  @MRHiFiReviews, are you comiing?



04gto said:


> Also I must still be a cool dad, because my 15 YO son has agreed to come to CanJam with me again this year!



Excellent!  As to you being a cool dad, I guess that depends on whether you get him the portable rig that he wants?



Zachik said:


> Anyone on this thread planning a visit to the Schiitr on Friday (before CanJam)?
> I am going to arrive by car this time (from NorCal), and the Schiitr is literally on the way to Irvine...



Are they even going to be there?  Friday is setup day.  I would imagine that they'd be packing stuff up and coming down to the show that day.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

04gto said:


> 2022 CanJam SoCal will be my second CanJam and I cannot wait. I am compiling a 'must try' list this year, as last year I just ran around putting stuff on my ears (good fun). This year I want to be more systematic and not miss anything cool and have to hear about it later on Head-Fi . I only missed a couple items that I wanted to audition last year. And I have a few new exciting things to add. My priority list so far is: 64 Audio (Always want to call it Audio 46)- U12T & Nio, DUNU Vulcan, Sony MDR-Z1R (because somehow I have never tried these?), ZMF Atrium & Auteur, Denon AH-D9200 (Maybe at Source AV, because they bring everything?), Chord Mojo 2, Ampsandsound Red October, Hifiman Sundara Closed back and last but certainly not least- Audeze MM500.
> 
> Also I must still be a cool dad, because my 15 YO son has agreed to come to CanJam with me again this year!
> 
> Addendum: Stax _SR-X9000._


Nice demo list.


----------



## 04gto

warrenpchi said:


> Excellent!  As to you being a cool dad, I guess that depends on whether you get him the portable rig that he wants?


Okay maybe I am not that cool? I mostly make him buy his own gear. Last year he bought some DUNU Falcon Pros from the show. He uses them every single day. This year who knows what we leave with?


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> Are they even going to be there? Friday is setup day. I would imagine that they'd be packing stuff up and coming down to the show that day.


Yeah, I was thinking about that... Hopefully @Jason Stoddard or someone else from Schiit would chime in to let us know whether or not it makes ANY sense to visit the Schiitr on Friday before CanJam SoCal?


----------



## warrenpchi

04gto said:


> Okay maybe I am not that cool? I mostly make him buy his own gear. Last year he bought some DUNU Falcon Pros from the show. He uses them every single day. This year who knows what we leave with?



"Hey dad, this Oriolus Traillii sounds fantastic!  Get it for me?"
"I don't think so son..."
"I'll tell mom that it only costs what you said your ampsandsound Nautilus costs."
"...okay."


----------



## third_eye

VZR Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Ferrum Audio and Atlas Cables added to exhibitor list!


----------



## MRHiFiReviews

warrenpchi said:


> Yeah, they pretty much empty the store for their CanJam exhibit! 🤣 @MRHiFiReviews, are you comiing?


Yes sir, I should be there!  We talked about possibly doing something on Monday too after Can Jam.


----------



## zen87192

OK.. I've costed it all up and I'm good to go... the Disney Park has spaces on the days I want to visit after CanJam SoCal (bit shocked at the entry prices but hey... you only live once & it's Star Wars!) My US ESTA Visa Application was accepted online so all is good to complete. Got a great room rate in the Marriott as I'm a member. I'll just need to roll out of bed & in to the CanJam Halls! Will now book my holiday with my employer and off I trot soon... YES! CanJam SoCal and SW Galaxy's Edge! This is an awesome combo! Well worth the jaunt over the Atlantic for me! Just realised I should have posted this post here and NOT in the London CanJam of which I attended this weekend. Apologies... please feel free to delete that last post in London thread as I've placed it here where it should be. 🍻


----------



## Jacobal

What about COVID protocols? Will it be like last time or has that finally put to rest for good?


----------



## joe

Jacobal said:


> What about COVID protocols? Will it be like last time or has that finally put to rest for good?



@third_eye answered that *here*:



third_eye said:


> As things stand now, there will no masking requirements at CanJam SoCal.



As always, things are subject to change, but as of that post...


----------



## Jacobal

That’s great. So we can just walk in like before?


----------



## joe

joe said:


> Jacobal said:
> 
> 
> > What about COVID protocols? Will it be like last time or has that finally put to rest for good?
> ...


I'm sure @third_eye will update everyone as we get closer to CanJam SoCal. Things are always subject to change.


----------



## third_eye

Jacobal said:


> That’s great. So we can just walk in like before?


We sure can! Should anything change, I'll update the thread.


----------



## ampsandsound

Really looking forward to this year and seeing old friend. Bring a few unreleased goodies to share. As always the sense of community is the stand out.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, just a heads up that we are just about sold out of exhibitor space at CanJam SoCal and will likely run out of hotel rooms under our room block. If you need to book rooms, would definitely recommend doing so soon! Can't wait to see everyone again in Irvine, this CanJam SoCal is gonna be a BIG one.


----------



## zen87192

third_eye said:


> Guys, just a heads up that we are just about sold out of exhibitor space at CanJam SoCal and will likely run out of hotel rooms under our room block. If you need to book rooms, would definitely recommend doing so soon! Can't wait to see everyone again in Irvine, this CanJam SoCal is gonna be a BIG one.


See you there! Just got my Holiday authorised at Work so 'I'm good to go!' Incoming from the UK and looking forward to CanJam SoCal and Galaxy's Edge at Disney Park! 🍻


----------



## third_eye

zen87192 said:


> See you there! Just got my Holiday authorised at Work so 'I'm good to go!' Incoming from the UK and looking forward to CanJam SoCal and Galaxy's Edge at Disney Park! 🍻



That's so awesome! You will have an amazing time!


----------



## musicman59

Airplane tickets 
Hotel Reservations 
Car rental 
Wife coming to the show for the first time


----------



## KSDKhan

First CanJam ever for me! I’m very excited.


----------



## zen87192 (Aug 3, 2022)

That's it! ALL Tickets now purchased... Flights, ESTA Visa, Hotel, Disney Park (Galaxy's Edge) and of course.... CanJam SoCal!!! This is a trip that has me super excited. That exhibitors listing looks superb and I look forward to seeing them all. 🎧 😁


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

zen87192 said:


> That's it! ALL Tickets now purchased... Flights, ESTA Visa, Hotel, Disney Park and of course.... CanJam SoCal!!! This is a trip that has me super excited. That exhibitors listing looks superb and I look forward to seeing them all. 🎧 😁


Bring sun screen.    Visitors often times under estimate the strength of the California sun especially at Disneyland and the beach.    If you have an extra day, head up north past LAX and walk around Venice beach and the Santa Monica pier.   If you have a late flight home, you can do it before your flight.


----------



## austinpop

third_eye said:


> Guys, just a heads up that we are just about sold out of exhibitor space at CanJam SoCal and will likely run out of hotel rooms under our room block. If you need to book rooms, would definitely recommend doing so soon! Can't wait to see everyone again in Irvine, this CanJam SoCal is gonna be a BIG one.



I booked last night, and can confirm the room block is sold out for Friday night, so had to book a different rate. I was able to get the CanJam rate for Saturday night.


----------



## morserotonin

I have reservations for Friday through Monday morning... first time I am staying onsite instead of coming in each day! Definitely looking forward to it. I see one name missing from the vendor list that might knock down my audition list a bit but this looks to be huge.


----------



## third_eye (Aug 3, 2022)

xMEMs added to exhibitor list! After hearing this in London this past weekend,  this is a _must _demo of new IEM driver technology.


----------



## third_eye

MusicTeck and T+A added to exhibitor list!


----------



## warrenpchi

Okay, I'm dead reckoning here, but this definitely feels like the largest CanJam we've ever had.


----------



## musicman59

I am glad T+A is exhibiting. They need more exposure in America. Right now is like a small cult of followers. I jumped on it and IMO the Solitaire P is one of the best headphones I have owned on its craftsmanship and sound. Unfortunately here in America is on the expensive side.


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> Okay, I'm dead reckoning here, but this definitely feels like the largest CanJam we've ever had.



It may very well be and we're now waitlist only for exhibitor space! 



musicman59 said:


> I am glad T+A is exhibiting. They need more exposure in America. Right now is like a small cult of followers. I jumped on it and IMO the Solitaire P is one of the best headphones I have owned on its craftsmanship and sound. Unfortunately here in America is on the expensive side.



Yes, it's great to finally have T+A at CanJam!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Headphones.com as a Show Sponsor of CanJam SoCal 2022!


----------



## Skyediver

morserotonin said:


> I have reservations for Friday through Monday morning... first time I am staying onsite instead of coming in each day! Definitely looking forward to it. I see one name missing from the vendor list that might knock down my audition list a bit but this looks to be huge.


Same timeline.  I found that rather than trying to fly back home Sunday evening isn’t as enjoyable as taking that Monday off of work and flying home that day.  Makes my “CanJam Sunday” more relaxing and fun.



warrenpchi said:


> Okay, I'm dead reckoning here, but this definitely feels like the largest CanJam we've ever had.


Maybe the beginning thought for moving to a 3-day CanJam stating on Friday for select larger events?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

third_eye said:


> MusicTeck and T+A added to exhibitor list!


Nice.   I've been wanting the hear the Solitaire P.



third_eye said:


> It may very well be and we're now waitlist only for exhibitor space!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's great to finally have T+A at CanJam!



Have you assigned private exhibition rooms yet?   Wondering who will have their own?


----------



## third_eye

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Have you assigned private exhibition rooms yet?   Wondering who will have their own?



Astell+Kern (2 rooms)
Dan Clark Audio/Headamp
dCS 
Woo Audio
ZMFheadphones


----------



## morserotonin (Aug 4, 2022)

third_eye said:


> MusicTeck and T+A added to exhibitor list!


And now my whole audition list is available!  uh oh...


edit: well Eksonic is missing... I think that maybe the only one I had written down as a want to hear that isn't.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

morserotonin said:


> And now my whole audition list is available!  uh oh...
> 
> 
> edit: well Eksonic is missing... I think that maybe the only one I had written down as a want to hear that isn't.


Yeah.   Terry told me that he might miss Socal because he is setting up his manufacturing plant in Greece.    Total bummer because I was planning on buying an Electrostatic amp this show.    I did hear it at CanJam Chicago, so I will need to go by memory.


----------



## musicman59

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Yeah.   Terry told me that he might miss Socal because he is setting up his manufacturing plant in Greece.    Total bummer because I was planning on buying an Electrostatic amp this show.    I did hear it at CanJam Chicago, so I will need to go by memory.


Too bad! I was wanting to listen to the T2 with the X9000. 
I am on the fence about ordering one…


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

musicman59 said:


> Too bad! I was wanting to listen to the T2 with the X9000.
> I am on the fence about ordering one…


I heard the X9000 on the T2.  It's what convinced me to buy a Stax headphone and to go down the Electrostatic headphone and amp rabbit hole.


----------



## musicman59

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I heard the X9000 on the T2.  It's what convinced me to buy a Stax headphone and to go down the Electrostatic headphone and amp rabbit hole.


I’m should get my X9000 middle of next week.
I’ll how it pairs with my RSA A-10 Thunderbolt and will make my decision from there.


----------



## joe

musicman59 said:


> I’m should get my X9000 middle of next week.
> I’ll how it pairs with my RSA A-10 Thunderbolt and will make my decision from there.



It's always good to see people are using Ray's gear still. It still stands up well.


----------



## musicman59

joe said:


> It's always good to see people are using Ray's gear still. It still stands up well.


Yes, they are built like a tank and he is great about service. The A-10 had 3 updates since I bought it and he has done all of them for free just paying shipping costs. That is great service!


----------



## donkeywalker

So exciting to do this again this year, any one driving from San Jose?


----------



## benjifx19

I want to come so badly but looks like i have to wait for the NYC show. 

Hopefully the Meze 109 Prototype will be out by then.


----------



## elira

donkeywalker said:


> So exciting to do this again this year, any one driving from San Jose?


I'm flying SJC to SNA, Southwest has a bunch of flights and it's very convenient.


----------



## DenverW

Tickets purchased!  Look forward to seeing people!


----------



## UniqueMelody

This will be our first show at SoCal! We will bring our newest toys to the show!


----------



## third_eye

Etymotic and Westone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## theveterans

UniqueMelody said:


> This will be our first show at SoCal! We will bring our newest toys to the show!



Definitely not gonna miss this one!


----------



## NovaFlyer

third_eye said:


> Etymotic and Westone added to exhibitor list!


Looking forward to trying the new Westone IEMs


----------



## warrenpchi

Well, it's finally happened.  For the first time in CanJam history, we can not fit all the brands into a single banner.


----------



## Skyediver

warrenpchi said:


> Well, it's finally happened.  For the first time in CanJam history, we can not fit all the brands into a single banner.


Seriously, a true milestone moment.

Such an accomplishment!  Our little CanJam is growing up… 🥲  lol!


----------



## warrenpchi

Skyediver said:


> Seriously, a true milestone moment.
> 
> Such an accomplishment!  Our little CanJam is growing up… 🥲  lol!



ikr??   This excitement reminds me of the first CanJam SoCal back in 2015... which itself was large enough that it required TWO preview videos, totalling 1 hour and 16 minutes in length, and was pretty much feature length when taken together:


----------



## Odin412

warrenpchi said:


> Well, it's finally happened.  For the first time in CanJam history, we can not fit all the brands into a single banner.


Exciting! Can't wait to see everybody again!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, the Irvine Marriott just added a few more rooms to our room block! Be sure to book now as the hotel will likely sell out.

*Travel*
Minutes away from South Coast Plaza, Newport Beach, Laguna Beach, and Disneyland, visitors to CanJam SoCal will get to experience Southern California at its finest. We have secured a limited number of rooms at an incredible rate of $129/night. Click here to make room reservations. Discounted self parking is $12/day.


----------



## AxelCloris

third_eye said:


> Guys, the Irvine Marriott just added a few more rooms to our room block! Be sure to book now as the hotel will likely sell out.









(Not yet, but it won't be long before this is true)


----------



## musicman59

warrenpchi said:


> ikr??   This excitement reminds me of the first CanJam SoCal back in 2015... which itself was large enough that it required TWO preview videos, totalling 1 hour and 16 minutes in length, and was pretty much feature length when taken together:



I guess for this year’s preview I will have to Airplay it to my home theater and make popcorn!


----------



## NovaFlyer

warrenpchi said:


> Well, it's finally happened.  For the first time in CanJam history, we can not fit all the brands into a single banner.


Looks it needed to go to "11"   Looking forward to seeing all the exhibitors at the largest CanJam ever



musicman59 said:


> I guess for this year’s preview I will have to Airplay it to my home theater and make popcorn!



I typically kick back, watch it on the big screen and have appropriate beverages while I watch!


----------



## third_eye

Letshuoer added to exhibitor list!


----------



## MRHiFiReviews

The CanJam SOCAL after party at The Source Audio Video Design Group!​
Hey friends, we have some exciting news to share with you today! We have something special for you this year after the show for those coming to CanJam SoCal 2022 on September 17th and 18th at the Irvine Marriot in Orange County, California. The afterparty of CanJam will be hosted at our 10,000 Sqft. HiFi Showroom at 3035 Kashiwa St., Suite 101 In Torrance, CA, on Monday the 19th.

If you are traveling from out of town to CanJam 2022 and need to extend your travel plans, now may be a good time so you don’t miss a killer after-party. Come by our TSAV booth at CanJam and get on our VIP Private after-party list so you can demo some of your favorite headphones, amplifiers, and other personal audio setups in our quiet private showroom.

Space will be limited, so make sure you come by our booth to get on our list, and of course, we will extend all TSAV CanJam Sale prices through the end of Monday the 19th at our afterparty, giving you one more shot at demoing your favorite gear to make sure it’s the best fit for you! We look forward to seeing you at CanJam and our After Party on Monday the 19th. See you soon!


----------



## csglinux

Cool picture on the head-fi home page. We do have the best and biggest wildfires to look forward to here in California. (Or is it depicting CA in a nuclear apocalypse?)


----------



## warrenpchi

MRHiFiReviews said:


>



👆 @zen87192 @HiFiHawaii808 @Skyediver @musicman59 @buke9 @NovaFlyer @Zachik   😃


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> 👆 @zen87192 @HiFiHawaii808 @Skyediver @musicman59 @buke9 @NovaFlyer @Zachik   😃


Unfortunately, my plan is to head up north on Sunday evening (after one last dinner with my audio buddies)...


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> Unfortunately, my plan is to head up north on Sunday evening (after one last dinner with my audio buddies)...


----------



## morserotonin

I already have Monday off probably head that way on the way home!


----------



## warrenpchi

morserotonin said:


> I already have Monday off probably head that way on the way home!



Wait, you've been there before right?


----------



## morserotonin

warrenpchi said:


> Wait, you've been there before right?


Yes but it's been years! I was there for a LaOC Audiophile society meeting in about 2016 or 2017.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Unfortunately, my plan is to head up north on Sunday evening (after one last dinner with my audio buddies)...


The Counter?  

I'm flying out from LAX later that evening - need to get back to the East Coast Monday AM and have to do a red eye.  At least it's a direct flight.


----------



## DenverW

warrenpchi said:


> Well, it's finally happened.  For the first time in CanJam history, we can not fit all the brands into a single banner.


Next year it will have to be at the San Diego Convention Center.  You can call it: Canjam-icon!


----------



## DenverW

This has probably come up in the thread already but I'm not seeing it:  how is parking?  Available at the Marriott for a cost, or perhaps as a guest?

Also, heaven's greatest restaurant, Gyu-Kaku, is only 11 minutes away.  That sounds like an amazing lunch .


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> The Counter?
> 
> I'm flying out from LAX later that evening - need to get back to the East Coast Monday AM and have to do a red eye.  At least it's a direct flight.


The Counter could work


----------



## warrenpchi

morserotonin said:


> Yes but it's been years! I was there for a LaOC Audiophile society meeting in about 2016 or 2017.



Ah, okay.  Can you imagine what first timers would think?  A room full of headphone rigs as soon as you walk in - just pick a headphone off the wall and choose a rig.  Then there are the private listening rooms, then the private home theater rooms, and then that $1.3M home cinema in the back.  Combined with the food and refreshments, @TSAVJason knows how to show his guests a good time.  



NovaFlyer said:


> I'm flying out from LAX later that evening - need to get back to the East Coast Monday AM and have to do a red eye.  At least it's a direct flight.



Wow, that's cutting it close.  With any luck, there will be some kind of flight cancellation beyond your control, forcing you to stay another day. 😉



DenverW said:


> Next year it will have to be at the San Diego Convention Center.  You can call it: Canjam-icon!



Taking it that far south might make things very difficult for those coming from Ventura, etc.  That said, I think it'd be super fun to do a meet down at the Hotel Del... if only it weren't so damn haunted. 😄



DenverW said:


> This has probably come up in the thread already but I'm not seeing it:  how is parking?  Available at the Marriott for a cost, or perhaps as a guest?



I think the hotel has parking for around $12 or something like that?  There was something in the first post about it.


----------



## NickT23

DenverW said:


> Next year it will have to be at the San Diego Convention Center.  You can call it: Canjam-icon!


You can fly there...


----------



## ngd3

Anyone know if any of the exhibitors will have the new FiR IEMSs?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

ngd3 said:


> Anyone know if any of the exhibitors will have the new FiR IEMSs?



Yes, Musicteck will. FiR is unsure at this time if any of their staff will be there last I spoke with my friends there.


----------



## miceblue

Sweeeet, looking forward to this event!


----------



## 1Audiophool

Me too. First CanJam, first audio show! 
Kinda have mixed feelings about it being the biggest Canjam yet. 😬 Was kinda hoping it would be kinda chill…oh well! 🤷 I’m sure it’ll be a blast!


----------



## Zachik

1Audiophool said:


> Kinda have mixed feelings about it being the biggest Canjam yet. 😬 Was kinda hoping it would be kinda chill…


Accept the fact you cannot audition everything! 
Do your homework, and come up with a "cannot miss" *short *list. Emphasize on list being short!
After you cross all items in the *short *cannot miss list - everything else is gravy


----------



## Asterisk3095

What time does CanJam start in the morning? This is my first time attending, and there is no information on the website about a schedule or anything.


----------



## elira

Asterisk3095 said:


> What time does CanJam start in the morning? This is my first time attending, and there is no information on the website about a schedule or anything.


Saturday, September 17: 10am-6pm

Sunday, September 18: 10am-5pm

It's on the website.


----------



## zhenhanhan

looking forward the new-coming monitors


----------



## DraconicNerd

Anyone know if one of the retailers will have the Sony IER-Z1R up for demos?


----------



## Edric Li

UniqueMelody said:


> This will be our first show at SoCal! We will bring our newest toys to the show!


Wow long overdue!


----------



## Edric Li

Odd question to ask in 2022, but will Shure and Ultimate Ears be represented at any booth?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

O to


UniqueMelody said:


> This will be our first show at SoCal! We will bring our newest toys to the show!


Awesome.   I own MEXT, Indigo and Red Halo FE.   If you bring an ear impression kit, I'll probably buy a custom IEM from you at CanJam.


----------



## warrenpchi

miceblue said:


> Sweeeet, looking forward to this event!



Woo hoo!  Getting the band back together! 🥳



DraconicNerd said:


> Anyone know if one of the retailers will have the Sony IER-Z1R up for demos?



The Source AV is a Sony dealer, and I know they're bringing a few Sony pieces, though I don't know if the IER-Z1R is amongst them.  Might be worth it to request that @TSAVJason or @TSAVWayne to bring it along if they can? 



1Audiophool said:


> Kinda have mixed feelings about it being the biggest Canjam yet. 😬 Was kinda hoping it would be kinda chill…oh well! 🤷 I’m sure it’ll be a blast!





Zachik said:


> Accept the fact you cannot audition everything!
> Do your homework, and come up with a "cannot miss" *short *list. Emphasize on list being short!
> After you cross all items in the *short *cannot miss list - everything else is gravy



Yup, what @Zachik said.  At my first CanJam, I had three days to cover thirty-six exhibitors (CanJam used to be three days long back then).  Despite my best efforts, I only got around to 75% of them.  I was sad about it at the time, but I've since learned that I carried unrealistic expectations to begin with.  This year, we have two days, and well over 60 exhibitors, so prioritization will be key.



1Audiophool said:


> Me too. First CanJam, first audio show!



On that note - and this is for everybody that is coming to their first CanJam - please don't be a stranger. 😃

In following this thread, I'm sure you've noticed that a lot of us here know each other.  This is one of the hallmarks of this community:  that we often form real-world friendships through in-person events, like CanJam.  I strongly suggest that you strike up conversations, introduce yourselves, accept invites to have lunch/dinner with others, etc.  More often than not, this results in lasting and rewarding friendships.


----------



## musicman59

warrenpchi said:


> In following this thread, I'm sure you've noticed that a lot of us here know each other.  This is one of the hallmarks of this community:  that we often form real-world friendships through in-person events, like CanJam.  I strongly suggest that you strike up conversations, introduce yourselves, accept invites to have lunch/dinner with others, etc.  More often than not, this results in lasting and rewarding friendships.


Very well said and very true!


----------



## NovaFlyer (Aug 14, 2022)

warrenpchi said:


> Wow, that's cutting it close.  With any luck, there will be some kind of flight cancellation beyond your control, forcing you to stay another day. 😉


My flight is at 11pm, plenty of time to eat and get to the airport.  UA changed the equipment so I did look for a flight the next day since I wouldn't get a good sleep on the new aircraft, but the fare difference is too much to be worth it.  I could always tell work my flight was cancelled and I was rebooked  



Zachik said:


> The Counter could work


We've gone there the last two SoCal CanJams on Sunday, third time is a charm.  Plus, nothing like a good burger to keep you fueled for the drive home

@1Audiophool Echoing what @Zachik and @warrenpchi said, and @musicman59 emphasized - make a priority list, have snacks with you, rest your ears and make sure to take time to meet folks.  In those discussions, I've built friendships and learned a lot about the audio equipment.  And make sure to engage with the vendors, all of us have come to know them quite well too.
Just as an example, I went to CanJam NYC earlier this year without a list since I knew friends would be there, a great opportunity to hang out with fellow audiophiles.


----------



## warrenpchi

NovaFlyer said:


> My flight is at 11pm, plenty of time to eat and get to the airport.  UA changed the equipment so I did look for a flight the next day since I wouldn't get a good sleep on the new aircraft, but the fare difference is too much to be worth it.  I could always tell work my flight was cancelled and I was rebooked



Just don't let them see this thread!  😂  No, forreals, don't let them see this thread.  I can't remember who it was, but there was a member who once got called in to see his boss following a CanJam one year, because his boss was an enthusiast (lurker mainly) who couldn't make it to the show, but wanted to hear all about it lol.



NovaFlyer said:


> And make sure to engage with the vendors, all of us have come to know them quite well too.



Yes. 🙂

We don't talk about it often these days... but one of the main goals of CanJam, going all the way back to the very first CanJam SoCal in 2015, is our desire to keep enthusiasts and manufacturers in touch with one another.



These days, many if not most industries feature a large contact gap between product designers and those that they design products for (i.e. us).  And while this kind of gap is sometimes necessary due to scale/volume, it's our hope to maintain a direct link as much as we can, for as long as we can. 

This is why, when you come to CanJam SoCal 2022, you won't be limited to speaking with marketing representatives or PR.  In many cases, you will be talking to the actual people who are directly responsible for what you are hearing.  Wanna chat with somebody from Dan Clark Audio... how about Dan Clark himself?  Audeze?  Come meet Co-Founder and CEO Sankar Thiagasamudram.  For ZMF Headphones, you can hang out with Zach Mehrbach directly, the man who puts the ZM into ZMF.  And the list goes on and on.


----------



## NickT23

How much is it to go to SoCal CanJams or other Canjams ? Taking into travel and accommodation expenses.


----------



## warrenpchi

NickT23 said:


> How much is it to go to SoCal CanJams or other Canjams ? Taking into travel and accommodation expenses.



¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Without knowing which CanJam you're referring to, we don't know what the destination will be.  And furthermore, without knowing where you'll be coming from, we don't know what your origination point is either.

However, if we arbitrarily select CanJam SoCal as a destination, and St. Helena Island as an origination point, then we know you'll have take a flight from St. Helena (HLE), to Johannesburg (JNB), to either Hamad (DOH) or Schiphol (AMS), and then onto Los Angeles (LAX), and then complete the last leg to Irvine via a ground transportation option.  I don't know what the current prices are on those flights, but I would imagine that the total of those four flights could be rather expensive.  Then again, if one is a resident of the Astoria at Central Park West Apartments in Irvine, which is directly across the street from the Irvine Marriott, I would imagine that it's fairly economical?

If you let me know where you'll be traveling from, and confirm CanJam SoCal as your destination, I'd be happy to try plotting out a travel plan to guesstimate something for you.


----------



## 04gto

For myself and my son to attend- $150. Including tickets, gas and food.


----------



## NickT23

04gto said:


> For myself and my son to attend- $150. Including tickets, gas and food.


Hi you live nearby without needing to go to hotel ? $150 quite steep.


----------



## zen87192

For me.... $1,600 plus food, drinks & transport plus any CanJam 'souvenirs'  and the obligatory Disney Galaxy's Edge 'goodies' when I visit. By the way..... I'm travelling from the UK! 😁


----------



## warrenpchi

I can totally hear the level start tones from that Vectrex btw... _dun-dun dun-dun, dun-dun-dun-dun-dun... pew pew pew pew pew!   _


----------



## Zachik

NickT23 said:


> $150 quite steep.


That statement, regardless of context, has no place in this hobby!   
(unless you start adding zeros...)


----------



## LoryWiv

NickT23 said:


> Hi you live nearby without needing to go to hotel ? $150 quite steep.


Value is in the eyes (ears) of the beholder.


----------



## buke9

NickT23 said:


> How much is it to go to SoCal CanJams or other Canjams ? Taking into travel and accommodation expenses.


My flight from Kentucky, room and food should come in under $1K and totally worth it to me.


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> My flight from Kentucky, room *and food* should come in under $1K and totally worth it to me.


That assumes we do not let @NovaFlyer choose the restaurant for dinner


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> That assumes we do not let @NovaFlyer choose the restaurant for dinner


I did say should come in under $1K exceptions can be made.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Aug 15, 2022)

Zachik said:


> That assumes we do not let @NovaFlyer choose the restaurant for dinner


What restaurant, I don't remember a thing from NYC.  Was I even there? 🤣



warrenpchi said:


> Just don't let them see this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going into work that day, but was planning to telework a bit after a nap and lunch.


----------



## buke9

NovaFlyer said:


> What restaurant, I don't remember a thing from NYC.  Was I even there? 🤣





NovaFlyer said:


> I'm not going into work that day, but was planning to telework a bit after a nap and lunch.





NovaFlyer said:


> What restaurant, I don't remember a thing from NYC.  Was I even there? 🤣
> 
> 
> I'm not going into work that day, but was planning to telework a bit after a nap and lunch.


Capital Grille was damn tasty.


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> Capital Grille was damn tasty.


And so was the pizza we had at Bond 45.  I already have hotel reservations for CanJam NYC in Feb 23


----------



## NickT23

buke9 said:


> My flight from Kentucky, room and food should come in under $1K and totally worth it to me.


No kidding right ? Then imagine being from overseas, thats even worst.


----------



## warrenpchi

NickT23 said:


> buke9 said:
> 
> 
> > My flight from Kentucky, room and food should come in under $1K and totally worth it to me.
> ...



I don't think buke9 is saying it's bad.  If I am reading his words ("totally worth it to me") correctly, I think he's saying that he is okay with the cost, and finds value in it?



NickT23 said:


> Then imagine being from overseas



Where overseas?  We host multiple CanJams all around the world.  Surely there is one closer to you than CanJam SoCal?


----------



## NickT23

warrenpchi said:


> I don't think buke9 is saying it's bad.  If I am reading his words ("totally worth it to me") correctly, I think he's saying that he is okay with the cost, and finds value in it?
> 
> 
> 
> Where overseas?  We host multiple CanJams all around the world.  Surely there is one closer to you than CanJam SoCal?


All very expensive to me. Pretty much broke if I go there. Are you the sponsor ? and by the way, I know how expensive is it because my first was NY 2008. Best experience IMO.


----------



## warrenpchi

I see, well I'm glad you got to do New York in 2008.


----------



## NickT23

warrenpchi said:


> I see, well I'm glad you got to do New York in 2008.


But thats a long time ago!


----------



## Nothingpersnal

UniqueMelody said:


> This will be our first show at SoCal! We will bring our newest toys to the show!


Will you be bringing any Mest Mk 2?


----------



## sennfan83261

I'm definitely going to make my way to this year's CanJam SoCal for at least one of the days.


----------



## DenverW

sennfan83261 said:


> I'm definitely going to make my way to this year's CanJam SoCal for at least one of the days.


I'm heading up for Saturday.  San Diegan's unite!


----------



## haasaaroni

DenverW said:


> I'm heading up for Saturday.  San Diegan's unite!


Aw bummer! I'm only going to be there Sunday. Would have loved to run into you!


----------



## wazzupi

Will a Zahl hm-1 be present at the show “fingers crossed”


----------



## UniqueMelody

Nothingpersnal said:


> Will you be bringing any Mest Mk 2?


Sure, MKII, MEXT, Mason, Maven Pro and MORE.


----------



## iammarcy

Anyone know if any vendors will bring Elysian iems?


----------



## Nothingpersnal

UniqueMelody said:


> Sure, MKII, MEXT, Mason, Maven Pro and MORE.


Great! Looking forward to trying them soon!


----------



## buke9

NickT23 said:


> All very expensive to me. Pretty much broke if I go there. Are you the sponsor ? and by the way, I know how expensive is it because my first was NY 2008. Best experience IMO.


Warren hit it spot on for me. It is worth it to me to hear so much awesome gear in one place plus getting to hang out with old friends and meeting new ones and enjoying our passion. 
This hobby can be expensive no doubt but for me the music on great setup’s and the friends I’ve made is pretty damn priceless.


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> Warren hit it spot on for me. It is worth it to me to hear so much awesome gear in one place plus getting to hang out with old friends and meeting new ones and enjoying our passion.
> This hobby can be expensive no doubt but for me the music on great setup’s and the friends I’ve made is pretty damn priceless.


Hear, hear!


----------



## TSAVJason

warrenpchi said:


> Woo hoo!  Getting the band back together! 🥳
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m pretty sure we have a few Sony surprises we’ll be bringing along with a few other very cool things we’ve all been waiting to check out.


----------



## TSAVJason (Aug 17, 2022)

musicman59 said:


> Very well said and very true!


I never heard of any of you and if I do know any of you I’ll never admit it 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## AxelCloris

buke9 said:


> plus getting to hang out with old friends and meeting new ones


One of my key reasons for attending every single CanJam I can.


----------



## musicman59

It is always nice to listen to new stuff or things you have only read about BUT my main reason to go to CanJams and audio shows is to see friends and make new ones!

Gear is great but relationships is what really matters in life!


----------



## hifixman (Aug 18, 2022)

Personally speaking, the biggest surprise is Viva!!!!!!!

Viva please come to Canjam NYC


----------



## AcousticMatt

wazzupi said:


> Will a Zahl hm-1 be present at the show “fingers crossed”


I saw that Headphones.com will have one at their booth! Stoked for that because, even though it was the prototype, they had it setup with Susvara at last years' SoCal CanJam and it was amazing. Looking forward to hearing it again.


----------



## Skyediver

Wow, just postulating here now that we know this is one of the biggest CanJam’s (in my best Muhammad Ali impression) “OF ALL TIME!!!!”: Any forward-thinking manufacturer with a top tier marketing mindset may want to consider taking advantage of the expected higher attendance and offer up some new creations to take advantage.  Sooooooo, just saying I’d LOVE to see a first sighting of a closed back Atrium, @zach915m!

Just putting a wish out in the universe, as I’m told that sometimes it can help dreams come true! 😉


----------



## stacey

Will anyone carry Elysian Acoustic Labs stuff, sponsor wise?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

stacey said:


> Will anyone carry Elysian Acoustic Labs stuff, sponsor wise?


I will be carrying my Annihilator around.



Skyediver said:


> Wow, just postulating here now that we know this is one of the biggest CanJam’s (in my best Muhammad Ali impression) “OF ALL TIME!!!!”: Any forward-thinking manufacturer with a top tier marketing mindset may want to consider taking advantage of the expected higher attendance and offer up some new creations to take advantage.  Sooooooo, just saying I’d LOVE to see a first sighting of a closed back Atrium, @zach915m!
> 
> Just putting a wish out in the universe, as I’m told that sometimes it can help dreams come true! 😉


I would like to see a TOTL R2R DAP that supports Android.    Maybe an RS8 or something.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

wazzupi said:


> Will a Zahl hm-1 be present at the show “fingers crossed”


 
I believe we are but I do need to confirm that (for me, don't doubt if we said it somewhere we said it somewhere!)


----------



## Degrayr

Finally getting a chance to check out a CanJam myself. This will be a first-time visit for me this year.


----------



## TaronL

AcousticMatt said:


> I saw that Headphones.com will have one at their booth! Stoked for that because, even though it was the prototype, they had it setup with Susvara at last years' SoCal CanJam and it was amazing. Looking forward to hearing it again.


I can confirm we will have a HM1 at our booth along with some surprises   Looking forward to seeing everyone there!

Really looking forward to this CanJam! I'm in France until CanJam rolls around so I apologize to anyone if I'm a zombie on the first day while I recover from jetlag!


----------



## AcousticMatt

TaronL said:


> I can confirm we will have a HM1 at our booth along with some surprises   Looking forward to seeing everyone there!
> 
> Really looking forward to this CanJam! I'm in France until CanJam rolls around so I apologize to anyone if I'm a zombie on the first day while I recover from jetlag!


Sweeeeet! (Besides the jetlag, ofcourse..)


----------



## 1Audiophool

TaronL said:


> I can confirm we will have a HM1 at our booth along with some surprises   Looking forward to seeing everyone there!
> 
> Really looking forward to this CanJam! I'm in France until CanJam rolls around so I apologize to anyone if I'm a zombie on the first day while I recover from jetlag!


Awesome!!! HM1 and Envy are my top 2 things to hear at the show. Sooooo looking forward to it…and I do love surprises!!
Hope you have an amazing vacation Taron 🍻


----------



## warrenpchi

Degrayr said:


> Finally getting a chance to check out a CanJam myself. This will be a first-time visit for me this year.



Oh you're gonna have such a good time!   What are you most interested in trying out?


----------



## DraconicNerd

Degrayr said:


> Finally getting a chance to check out a CanJam myself. This will be a first-time visit for me this year.


Have fun! Had a great time time last year going to my first one! Definitely try and get a plan of what you want to listen to so that you're not just running around willy nilly haha. Especially with how much there's going to be this year.


----------



## 1Audiophool

warrenpchi said:


> Woo hoo!  Getting the band back together! 🥳
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zachik said:


> Accept the fact you cannot audition everything!
> Do your homework, and come up with a "cannot miss" *short *list. Emphasize on list being short!
> After you cross all items in the *short *cannot miss list - everything else is gravy


Thanks for the advice from everybody.
As far as making a list of what I want to check out…my priority is to try to decide which amp to get for my Susvara. So I have a shortlist of amps I want to hear. 
After that is a couple Dacs to audition. That will be my next upgrade and then I hope to hear the other headphone flagships …Atrium, LCD5, Stealth, Empyrean, Utopia, etc.

I am really looking forward to meeting some people too. I actually went and ordered this stupid looking backpack to identify myself in the crowd. It has my Avatar that I’ve used on a number of forums/YouTube since getting into the hobby a couple years ago.
So if you see a 50 something bald guy with this goofy little kids backpack, please say Hello 😆
-Bill


----------



## Zachik

1Audiophool said:


> So if you see a 50 something bald guy with this goofy little kids backpack, please say Hello 😆
> -Bill


I will be on the lookout for you!

My "tradition" is to wear a "San Jose Sharks" (hockey) T shirt  on the 1st CanJam day... Should be easy to identify me


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm going incognito. I'll be dressed as @HF_Ryan on Saturday and as @joe on Sunday this year.


----------



## TSAVJason

AxelCloris said:


> I'm going incognito. I'll be dressed as @HF_Ryan on Saturday and as @joe on Sunday this year.


You’re out of control again bro 😎


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Aug 21, 2022)

1Audiophool said:


> Thanks for the advice from everybody.
> As far as making a list of what I want to check out…my priority is to try to decide which amp to get for my Susvara. So I have a shortlist of amps I want to hear.
> After that is a couple Dacs to audition. That will be my next upgrade and then I hope to hear the other headphone flagships …Atrium, LCD5, Stealth, Empyrean, Utopia, etc.
> 
> ...



There will be a lot of them there.  My 2 favorite from past shows would be:

1) Ampsandsound Nautilus
2) Wells Audio Headtrip II Level II

What is on your short list?

1. Benchmark AHB2
2. Woo Audio WA33
3. Zahl HM1
4. Ferrum Orr
5. DCS Lina
6. Cayin HA-300MK2
7. Primaluna EVO 400 Integrated


----------



## TSAVJason

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There will be a lot of them there.  My 2 favorite from past shows would be:
> 
> 1) Ampsandsound Nautilus
> 2) Wells Audio Headtrip II Level II
> ...


Amps&Sound will be with TSAV and Wells is bringing his A game


----------



## Degrayr

warrenpchi said:


> Oh you're gonna have such a good time!  What are you most interested in trying out?


Likely ZMF, since I've always wanted to try their stuff and love their aesthetic.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Aug 21, 2022)

TSAVJason said:


> Amps&Sound will be with TSAV and Wells is bringing his A game


Yeah, I own a Rockwell that I bought after hearing it last year in Socal.    Want to hear the newer 300B tube amps.

Really looking forward to your after CanJam party.  I extended my trip to attend.    And, I love your demo show room which I have visited 3 times.   In addition, you had the best show deals last year.   I am going to your booth first to see what deals you are offering before they sell out.


----------



## hifixman

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There will be a lot of them there.  My 2 favorite from past shows would be:
> 
> 1) Ampsandsound Nautilus
> 2) Wells Audio Headtrip II Level II
> ...


Mytek Empire is the best system I have ever heard with Sus with with I have been building systems for years.


----------



## TSAVJason

Degrayr said:


> Likely ZMF, since I've always wanted to try their stuff and love their aesthetic.


I’m not sure but I don’t think ZMF is coming


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

hifixman said:


> Mytek Empire is the best system I have ever heard with Sus with with I have been building systems for years.



Unfortunately, we can only hear amps from companies that show up to the show.    Is anyone carrying it who is exhibiting?



TSAVJason said:


> I’m not sure but I don’t think ZMF is coming


Oh, yes they are.  They have a private room like they did in Chicago.


----------



## TSAVJason (Aug 21, 2022)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Unfortunately, we can only hear amps from companies that show up to the show.    Is anyone carrying it who is exhibiting?
> 
> 
> Oh, yes they are.  They have a private room like they did in Chicago.You might want to check to be sure. Someone told me they won’t be there but Zach and I are friends so if he’s there I’ll get to see him again. It’s been since before covid that I haven’t seen him


That’s cool if he is. I always enjoy my chats with him


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Here is a post from Aug 4 on this very thread describing who will have private break out rooms.   Notice ZMF on this list.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2022-september-17-18-2022.963875/post-17081097

Not sure the Zach can bring as many amps as he had in Chicago.  Hopeful he still has the tree of life with the dozens of ZMF headphones for sale.   You can actually hear the headphone you are buying and see exactly what it looks like before you do.  That is special


----------



## 1Audiophool (Aug 21, 2022)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There will be a lot of them there.  My 2 favorite from past shows would be:
> 
> 1) Ampsandsound Nautilus
> 2) Wells Audio Headtrip II Level II
> ...


Currently my short list is…
1. Envy
2. WA33
3. HM1
4. Oor/Hypsos
5. AHB2
2 & 3 are easily switched …not entirely sure I want to commit to the tube investment the WA33 would be. If I got it, I know I would want to max it out. So that gives me hesitation for that amp.
AHB2 with a tube pre is definitely a consideration…??
I do want to hear some of Justin’s line for sure too.
I think the WA33 is about the cap as far as $ goes. A bit above it actually…id have to get a deal or used for me to go there….but of course that’s a constantly shifting line in the sand 😆 2 years ago the 6xx seamed like a lot to spend on a headphone 😬


----------



## hifixman (Aug 21, 2022)

My list is quite neat and simple:

1, Viva 845
2, Viva a23


----------



## 1Audiophool

hifixman said:


> My list is quite neat and simple:
> 
> 1, Viva 845
> 2, Viva a23


It certainly is… I’m hoping to have it narrowed to 2 by Saturday night of the show. We’ll see…🤞


----------



## theveterans

Hoping to see an A&S Red October there and a Dan Clark Stealth pairing


----------



## Skyediver

theveterans said:


> Hoping to see an A&S Red October there and a Dan Clark Stealth pairing


+1 on this.


----------



## Asterisk3095

Does anyone know if Abyss Headphones will be at CanJam? I don't see their names on the exhibitor list.

I have also seen some videos on Youtube of seminars/lectures from CanJam NYC2022. Are there going to be more of these seminars at CanJam 2022 SoCal? Also if there are, is there any way to know what times they are held at, or will I know once I arrive there?


----------



## Degrayr (Aug 22, 2022)

double checking, but Vision Ears (VE) is coming to Canjam SoCal right? Saw their name on the banner, but not the posted list of exhibitors so wasn't sure.

Haven't heard their newest iem's, but want to since I own and enjoy their VE-8.


----------



## musicman59 (Aug 22, 2022)

My main goal is to see and hang with old friends  and try Eksonic’s Aéreas and T2 but Kerry is not going to be there 

Can’t believe is over 18 years since I joint HeadFi   !!!


----------



## whirlwind

buke9 said:


> This hobby can be expensive no doubt but for me the music on great setup’s and the friends I’ve made is pretty damn priceless.


Yeah man, the journey is fun and the music sounds so much engaging and the people in the hobby are very nice for the most part.
You have to love music, because it can drain your wallet in a hurry


----------



## AxelCloris (Aug 22, 2022)

Degrayr said:


> double checking, but Vision Ears (VE) is coming to Canjam SoCal right? Saw their name on the banner, but not the posted list of exhibitors so wasn't sure.
> 
> Haven't heard their newest iem's, but want to since I own and enjoy their VE-8.


Unfortunately Vision Ears had something come up and their team won't be able to join us in SoCal this year. While we're certainly going to miss seeing Amin, Marcel, and the rest of the VE family at the show, you'll likely still be able to try some of Vision Ears' IEMs through Bloom Audio and MusicTeck. Definitely stop by both exhibits to see if they have demos on hand.



Asterisk3095 said:


> I have also seen some videos on Youtube of seminars/lectures from CanJam NYC2022. Are there going to be more of these seminars at CanJam 2022 SoCal? Also if there are, is there any way to know what times they are held at, or will I know once I arrive there?


We have seminars at every CanJam where we're able! This year's lineup is still being finalized, but it's shaping up to be another incredible year for talks and presentations. As soon as everything is finalized with each of the speakers we'll share the seminar schedule here in the thread. We also usually have printouts with the seminar schedule and a list of at-show specials available at registration, so grab one of those when you pick up your pass.

As for recording, Head-Fi doesn't normally record seminars but we've had community members record them in the past and share them online, like the seminars at CanJam New York earlier this year. Given the time commitment required for someone to do that, my recommendation is to plan on there not being any recordings after the event. After the schedule is published I always set reminders in my phone for the seminars I don't want to miss.


----------



## third_eye

ABYSS Headphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Yongse Cables added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

1Audiophool said:


> Awesome!!! HM1 and Envy are my top 2 things to hear at the show. Sooooo looking forward to it…and I do love surprises!!
> Hope you have an amazing vacation Taron 🍻



There will be plenty of surprises that's for sure!



theveterans said:


> Hoping to see an A&S Red October there and a Dan Clark Stealth pairing





Skyediver said:


> +1 on this.



Happy to check on if the Red October will be there with Justin for you guys. 

I'm sure there will be a few Stealths flying around from people that would take it to the booth (and I'm pretty sure we will have one too).

Update from Justin: Yes, at least one Red October will be at CanJam!


----------



## JordonEA

stacey said:


> Will anyone carry Elysian Acoustic Labs stuff, sponsor wise?


Yes 😎 Do check out Effect Audio booth at Canjam SoCal! We will be showcasing our newest project with Elysian Acoustic Labs - Gaea *🌍😇*
(Anyone jamming to MJ's Earth Song?)

- Jordon


----------



## third_eye

Nura added to exhibitor list!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

third_eye said:


> Nura added to exhibitor list!


Are you losing exhibitors to make room for the new ones?   I thought space was sold out?


----------



## third_eye

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Are you losing exhibitors to make room for the new ones?   I thought space was sold out?



We were able to add a few more spaces in the Ballroom!


----------



## joe

ie. We're finding more ways to cram in more CanJam goodness just for you.


----------



## stacey

This is a lot of ground and exhibitors to cover for two days!


----------



## Zachik

third_eye said:


> We were able to add a few more spaces in the Ballroom!


Like this?


----------



## third_eye

We still have a few volunteer slots available, please send me a PM if interested! 

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam SoCal 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Looking forward to my first CanJam since the "before times" of NYC 2020, and first since joining Audeze. We'll bring all the fun stuff we can muster right down the 405!


----------



## warrenpchi

Iron_Dreamer said:


> We'll bring all the fun stuff we can muster right down the 405!



Depending on the time of day, surface streets might be faster.


----------



## Skyediver

stacey said:


> This is a lot of ground and exhibitors to cover for two days!


Kinda agree.  LOVE the idea that this will be one of the largest CanJams ever.  Must admit some slight concern that it’ll just be slightly overwhelming, too crowded, etc even for experienced folks to comfortably digest, if that makes sense.  

Maybe this will be the catalyst for such a great year, great turnout, that my humble suggestion a bit ago of a 3 day CanJam in the future (Friday-Sunday) would make sense on all fronts (financially for vendors/CanJam, logistically for well, everyone, consumer experience-wise trying to see/experience all said vendors, etc).

NOT trying to rain on anyone’s parade, lol!  I can only imagine all the hard work the HeadFi CanJam crew are putting in to pull this event off.  Sooooo appreciative of all the vendors, and especially @warrenpchi and crew for putting in HARD WORK for weeks/months to bring us all joy, while I’m just sitting on butt commenting, lol.  Just wondering if there’s the possibility of “too much packed in” for what again is a two day event?

Ah, hell.  Still gonna post this, but forget what I’m saying.  The idea of huge vendor turnout, possible crowds and chaos with “too much” HeadFi love and gooey goodness vibes floating around causing a gorge-fest for all for two days has it’s possible charms too 😎😎😎😎


----------



## warrenpchi

Skyediver said:


> Kinda agree.  LOVE the idea that this will be one of the largest CanJams ever.  Must admit some slight concern that it’ll just be slightly overwhelming, too crowded, etc even for experienced folks to comfortably digest, if that makes sense.



 There's simply no way to avoid that. As celebrations of personal audio, CanJams will continue to be immense for as long as the hobby is growing and accelerating, which it definitely is due to all the newcomers that have joined us during the pandemic.



Skyediver said:


> Maybe this will be the catalyst for such a great year, great turnout, that my humble suggestion a bit ago of a 3 day CanJam in the future (Friday-Sunday) would make sense on all fronts (financially for vendors/CanJam, logistically for well, everyone, consumer experience-wise trying to see/experience all said vendors, etc).
> 
> Ah, hell.  Still gonna post this, but forget what I’m saying.  The idea of huge vendor turnout, possible crowds and chaos with “too much” HeadFi love and gooey goodness vibes floating around causing a gorge-fest for all for two days has it’s possible charms too 😎😎😎😎



They used to be, three days long I mean, but there are many difficulties involved in doing that.  As you can probably imagine, it's not just as simple as adding another day.  That said, this topic does pop up in our discussions here from time-to-time, so we'll continue to review the practicality and feasibility of it.



Skyediver said:


> Sooooo appreciative of all the vendors, and especially @warrenpchi and crew for putting in HARD WORK for weeks/months to bring us all joy



Thank you so much!  Practically speaking though, it really is all of you - the attendees and the exhibitors - that are the true heroes of CanJam.  Keeping that connection between you guys alive and thriving, that is the raison d'être for any CanJam.  Having said that...

Out of all of us here at Head-Fi.org, I probably do the least amount of work on CanJam. 

Ethan (@third_eye) is our Producer for every show globally, and does the bulk of the heavy lifting for them.  If you see him at a CanJam, chances are that he'll be on his phone trying to solve a problem here, or putting out a fire there, there's always something that needs to be taken care of.  Actually, now that I think about it, if you do happen to catch him in a free moment, feel free to say hi and thank him for the work.  I'm sure he'd appreciate it because, like all of us, real moments with fellow Head-Fiers feeds the soul and makes all of this worth it. 

Brian (@AxelCloris) is our Producer for Head-Fi TV (our YouTube channel), and he spends gobs of time planning and putting together all of our feature-length CanJam preview videos... like he's doing right now for SoCal 2022.  He'll be incredibly humble about how much he does, but if you enjoy the videos, feel free to let him know - it helps offset the many sleepless nights we put him through. 

Joe (@joe) does it all.  He works on the show, the preview videos, all kinds of logistics, etc.  He's the glue that binds us, and he's always juggling countless things to make sure we don't fall through the cracks.  He's also the smiling face that you'll find the most at our registration desk, making sure that your CanJam is the best it can possibly be.  Definitely throw him a fistbump if you see him, he's just awesome!

Ryan (@HF_Ryan) is our newest team member.  You probably won't see him much on the show floor, because he sacrifices both days of every CanJam stuck in the seminar room, often without taking breaks when seminars run back-to-back, as he is our moderator for those seminars and presentations.  I try my best to keep him fueled during those sessions, but if you want to bring him some caffeine, I'm sure that'd be appreciated!

And of course, Jude (@jude).  Our founder and leader, without whom neither our community nor CanJam would even exist as it does.  He continues in his thankless role as a steward of the hobby, day in and day out.  And at CanJam SoCal 2022, he'll actually be giving a seminar himself, on Saturday.  We'll make the announcement soon, but trust me, you'll want to attend it if you can - especially if you're deep into the hobby (or see yourself getting deep into the hobby) and not just casually/peripherally into audio gear in general.

But yeah, we have a great team here, a great team.  And whatever little I'm able to contribute to it, I'm proud to do so.


----------



## AxelCloris

Skyediver said:


> Just wondering if there’s the possibility of “too much packed in” for what again is a two day event?


It can absolutely feel like that sometimes, can't it? Especially if it's your first time at a CanJam. In fact, one of the most common questions I come across in these pre-CanJam discussion threads is what someone should do before and during CanJam weekend. If you've never been to one before, it can sometimes feel pretty intimidating.

As someone who has been attending CanJams for close to a decade now, I figured it'd be a good idea to take a minute and toss just some of my top tips into a video, hopefully to help folks make the most of CanJam weekend. With a little pre-planning it's pretty easy to avoid that "too much" feeling.


I didn't think it was quite a "good enough" tip to include in the video, but I also always recommend staying on-site if you're able. Having a hotel room in the same venue gives you tons of small conveniences like a place to keep your bags, access to a clean and vacant restroom, practically zero lag between starting your day and getting downstairs to the show, etc. Then as soon as doors close you're instantly ready for an amazing dinner nearby, like maybe HiroNori Ramen just down the road from the CanJam SoCal hotel (I'm highly biased - I can neither confirm nor deny eating there 3+ times in a single CanJam trip).


----------



## warrenpchi

AxelCloris said:


> I didn't think it was quite a "good enough" tip to include in the video, but I also always recommend staying on-site if you're able. Having a hotel room in the same venue gives you tons of small conveniences like a place to keep your bags, access to a clean and vacant restroom, practically zero lag between starting your day and getting downstairs to the show, etc.



Yup!  And this is why, even though there are often several nearby hotels with competitive pricing, we still arrange for discounted rooms with the venue hotels.  Having everybody together brings a whole new dimension to the CanJam experience - it feels like a personal audio camp weekend.  I should also mention that spontaneous meets have been known to break out after show hours, often in attendees' rooms.

_Lookin' at you over there Mshenay (@Makiah S)! 🤣_


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

warrenpchi said:


> Depending on the time of day, surface streets might be faster.


Just gotta get with the OC Board of Supervisors about that CanJam priority police escort...one minute...


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> As someone who has been attending CanJams for close to a decade now, I figured it'd be a good idea to take a minute and toss just some of my top tips into a video, hopefully to help folks make the most of CanJam weekend. With a little pre-planning it's pretty easy to avoid that "too much" feeling.


Excellent video Brian!!!


----------



## third_eye (Aug 25, 2022)

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1

CanJam SoCal 2022 T-Shirts are $40* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, September 18. All pre orders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam SoCal 2022 is *Monday, September 5, 2022*. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam SoCal 2022 volunteers do not need to order their own T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## Zachik

zachik-L-1


----------



## Since1991

Since1991-XL-1
Since1991-M-1


----------



## Skyediver

warrenpchi said:


> Thank you so much!  Practically speaking though, it really is all of you - the attendees and the exhibitors - that are the true heroes of CanJam.  Keeping that connection between you guys alive and thriving, that is the raison d'être for any CanJam.  Having said that...
> 
> Out of all of us here at Head-Fi.org, I probably do the least amount of work on CanJam.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this @warrenpchi.  HUGE amount of appreciation for all of you!  Your hard work in making this September feel like a mini holiday is acknowledged.


----------



## warrenpchi

Skyediver said:


> Thanks for sharing this @warrenpchi.  HUGE amount of appreciation for all of you!  Your hard work in making this September feel like a mini holiday is acknowledged.



No, thank you for traveling all the way over!     This is gonna be a super-fun CanJam, I can feel it!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

@HiFiHawaii808.   XL-1


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

warrenpchi said:


> There's simply no way to avoid that. As celebrations of personal audio, CanJams will continue to be immense for as long as the hobby is growing and accelerating, which it definitely is due to all the newcomers that have joined us during the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great great great info here! Nice video, Brian, and welcome to the team, Ryan!


----------



## DraconicNerd

DraconicNerd-XL-1


----------



## HF_Ryan

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Great great great info here! Nice video, Brian, and welcome to the team, Ryan!



Thanks! I've been with Head-Fi since 2018, but @warrenpchi sure likes to make it sound like I only just started!


----------



## warrenpchi

HF_Ryan said:


> @warrenpchi sure likes to make it sound like I only just started!



I was factually correct.


----------



## DenverW

Zachik said:


> I will be on the lookout for you!
> 
> My "tradition" is to wear a "San Jose Sharks" (hockey) T shirt  on the 1st CanJam day... Should be easy to identify me


I may have to wear my King's jersey just to be disagreeable .  Let's GO KINGS!

Really looking forward to hearing some of the items that I can't demo based on cost and location.  ZMF Atrium & Verite, Hifiman HE1k and Susvara, and some of the higher end iems such as the sony ier z1r, u12t, and the like.  I've only ever heard the monarch mkii as an 'endgame' iem and i'm curious how it compares.  I'm not really on the hunt for amps and dacs based on my current gear...but having said that I'm sure to find something to go on the wish list.  

I'd also like to say hello and share a smile and a handshake with many of the people on these boards.  We should wear name tags!

Vendors, feel free to make me an offer I can't refuse!

P.S. 2 time stanley cup champion kings, btw.


----------



## NovaFlyer

warrenpchi said:


> There's simply no way to avoid that. As celebrations of personal audio, CanJams will continue to be immense for as long as the hobby is growing and accelerating, which it definitely is due to all the newcomers that have joined us during the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A great team indeed and awesome at putting together CanJams.  But even more so, just great people!! Look forward to seeing you all again in a few weeks.


----------



## Edric Li

Is there a confirmed list of vendors that are doing show specials, or a place to check such announcements?


----------



## Zachik

DenverW said:


> I may have to wear my King's jersey just to be disagreeable . Let's GO KINGS!


I have to ask the mods, yet again, for a "dislike" button...


----------



## AxelCloris

Edric Li said:


> Is there a confirmed list of vendors that are doing show specials, or a place to check such announcements?


The list of specials will usually be posted around a week or so before the event. We're still a ways out, but here are the specials from last year's show. It might help give you some ideas about who might be offering deals next month.



Zachik said:


> I have to ask the mods, yet again, for a "dislike" button...


We've heard your request, and decided to respond by doubling down. GO KINGS!


----------



## warrenpchi

DenverW said:


> I'd also like to say hello and share a smile and a handshake with many of the people on these boards.  We should wear name tags!



Now that I think about it, a good way to meet each other is to show up slightly early.  There's usually a line that begins forming about 15-20 minutes before the show opens.  If y'all try to finish breakfast before then, and decide to enjoy your coffee in the line, you guys can probably wait together.  That'd be a good place to meet and hang-out right before the show starts.



NovaFlyer said:


> A great team indeed and awesome at putting together CanJams.  But even more so, just great people!! Look forward to seeing you all again in a few weeks.



It's been too long!  



Edric Li said:


> Is there a confirmed list of vendors that are doing show specials, or a place to check such announcements?



Because some show specials are time sensitive, we usually publish a list of them as we get closer to show time.  In addition, we also publish an up-to-date insert to the official show guide, which can be picked up at the registration desk.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

The Watercooler will be well represented at CanJam Socal.


----------



## 1Audiophool (Aug 28, 2022)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> The Watercooler will be well represented at CanJam Socal.


?? What’s this??
Can you explain for the noob(me)… what’s the “watercooler”?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

1Audiophool said:


> ?? What’s this??
> Can you explain for the noob(me)?


There is a thread on Head fi called "The Watercooler"

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...anter-index-on-first-page-all-welcome.957426/

There are several posters on that thread who thought it would be good for us to be able to identify each other at Can Jam.  So, we made name tags.


----------



## 1Audiophool

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There is a thread on Head fi called "The Watercooler"
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...anter-index-on-first-page-all-welcome.957426/
> 
> There are several posters on that thread who thought it would be good for us to be able to identify each other at Can Jam.  So, we made name tags.


Good idea 👍.  I was thinking about the same thing so I got a backpack with my avatar on it to identify myself….a name tag would’ve been much easier/cheaper and far less goofy than my silly looking backpack. It definitely stands out though 😆


----------



## tiagopinto

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> The Watercooler will be well represented at CanJam Socal.





HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There is a thread on Head fi called "The Watercooler"
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...anter-index-on-first-page-all-welcome.957426/
> 
> There are several posters on that thread who thought it would be good for us to be able to identify each other at Can Jam.  So, we made name tags.



This is so cool. I wish I can visit a CanJam soon.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> The Watercooler will be well represented at CanJam Socal.



😃 *That is excellent!!*

This totally reminds me of the days when @third_eye and I hosted meets, and used to make some very personalized name badges for anybody who requested them.
















That kind of thing was possible back when meets were only a few hundred of us.  Once CanJam SoCal 2015 hit, and there were thousands of us there, it was simply not feasible to do that anymore. 🙁

Ah, all of this is giving me dafeels now @third_eye. 😄


----------



## AxelCloris

1Audiophool said:


> Good idea 👍.  I was thinking about the same thing so I got a backpack with my avatar on it to identify myself….a name tag would’ve been much easier/cheaper and far less goofy than my silly looking backpack. It definitely stands out though 😆


As someone who has that same image on his mousepad, I don't think it's goofy/silly at all!


----------



## warrenpchi

1Audiophool said:


> Good idea 👍.  I was thinking about the same thing so I got a backpack with my avatar on it to identify myself….a name tag would’ve been much easier/cheaper and far less goofy than my silly looking backpack. It definitely stands out though 😆



Actually, you've done better than you can possibly imagine!  👊 

One of the things we realized long ago, is that most people here recognize each others posts by the avatar.  There were a few times when a bunch of us changed our avatars to the same thing, to follow a theme, or to honor somebody here.  It was a disaster.  Nobody knew who was posting what, and threads became extremely hard to follow.

Maybe a super low-key way to identify ourselves is to have t-shirts with our avatars on the front, without names?  Those who know, would know.  And others would be oblivious.

But yeah, avatars matter.  In fact, there was this one time years ago when @AxelCloris tried to change his avatar.  Tried.  It was bad.  Nobody recognized him.  Nobody was happy about it.  After much weeping and gnashing of teeth, we made him change it back.


----------



## 1Audiophool (Aug 28, 2022)

AxelCloris said:


> As someone who has that same image on his mousepad, I don't think it's goofy/silly at all!


Yeah, I actually really like the image as well. It’s just how it translated to a backpack and the fact that it’s kinda small and looks like a first graders pack.
So combined with me being a kinda large-ish oaf and in my 50’s…the result is…well, goofy for lack of a better word. 🤪
@warrenpchi . The t-shirt with avatar on it was what I was originally going to do but I really didnt like how the shirt came out and didn’t want to be stuck wearing it 😝

I thought better to just carry the pack …needed something to keep my gear in anyway.
Now I just need a good hard case to keep my Susvara in. I’m bringing them with me and it makes me a bit nervous not to have a case.

If anyone knows of something small that will work, I’m all ears 🐘. All I’ve found are pelican cases that are really big…not quite what I had in mind.


----------



## Zachik

1Audiophool said:


> Yeah, I actually really like the image as well. It’s just how it translated to a backpack and the fact that it’s kinda small and looks like a first graders pack.
> So combined with me being a kinda large-ish oaf and in my 50’s…the result is…well, goofy for lack of a better word. 🤪


I actually REALLY like your idea!!! 
BTW, there is a better word (than goofy) - "A look" (is that 2 words?!) or better yet "character". 
I wish my avatar could be translated to something like a backpack... and no - I will not just carry the 30 LBS tube amp with me 



1Audiophool said:


> Now I just need a good hard case to keep my Susvara in. I’m bringing them with me and it makes me a bit nervous not to have a case.


You will have to confirm size yourself (I do not have a Susvara)...
https://www.harborfreight.com/3800-weatherproof-protective-case-large-black-63927.html
*Interior dimensions: 14-7/8 in. x 10-5/8 in. x 6-1/8 in.*
If that is too small - they have a bigger size: https://www.harborfreight.com/4800-weatherproof-protective-case-x-large-black-64250.html


----------



## 1Audiophool

Zachik said:


> You will have to confirm size yourself (I do not have a Susvara)...
> https://www.harborfreight.com/3800-weatherproof-protective-case-large-black-63927.html
> *Interior dimensions: 14-7/8 in. x 10-5/8 in. x 6-1/8 in.*
> If that is too small - they have a bigger size: https://www.harborfreight.com/4800-weatherproof-protective-case-x-large-black-64250.html


Thanks for this…I think one of these will actually be perfect.


----------



## Zachik

1Audiophool said:


> Thanks for this…I think one of these will actually be perfect.


Yup. I have several of the 3800 (smaller of the 2) for various headphones that came with no box / case. 
Just for storage in the closet. They're cheap enough, and will survive anything.


----------



## 1Audiophool

Zachik said:


> Yup. I have several of the 3800 (smaller of the 2) for various headphones that came with no box / case.
> Just for storage in the closet. They're cheap enough, and will survive anything.


Went down to Harbor and picked one up. This is the 2800…worked perfect!! 
Thank you for the suggestion @Zachik


----------



## AxelCloris

When it comes to packing headphones for shows like these, I'm always a big fan of Slappa cases - assuming your headphones fit of course. They're definitely not as impact resistant as a flight case, but they're perfectly compact and you can fit one in most 20L+ bags without much trouble. I can toss this in my 20L daily carry and still have room left over for more gear, like a small bag containing all my cables, adapters, and power transformers.


----------



## third_eye

EarMen added to exhibitor list!


----------



## warrenpchi

1Audiophool said:


> @warrenpchi . The t-shirt with avatar on it was what I was originally going to do but I really didnt like how the shirt came out and didn’t want to be stuck wearing it 😝



Ah, I gotcha.   Yeah, I can see what you mean.  In order to look seamless, the shirt should feature the same mottled turquoise background that the image does, and I'm guessing it didn't.



third_eye said:


> EarMen added to exhibitor list!



Colibri!


----------



## zen87192 (Aug 29, 2022)

Would there be any chance, in the future, that Mini Enamel Press Stud Pin Badges could be made available to purchase in order to celebrate each of the CanJams in each location/country? These could therefore be attached to HeadFi members/visitors Hats/Caps, Rucksacks, Jackets etc... Just an idea.....


----------



## morserotonin

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...


morserotonin-XL-1


----------



## morserotonin

Life has a tendency to get really chaotic and interesting for me right around audio shows... it makes me appreciate them, more for sure especially the people. That being said this year is no different and I can't wait for the mini retreat in a few weeks!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

zen87192 said:


> Would there be any chance, in the future, that Mini Enamel Press Stud Pin Badges could be made available to purchase in order to celebrate each of the CanJams in each location/country? These could therefore be attached to HeadFi members/visitors Hats/Caps, Rucksacks, Jackets etc... Just an idea.....


I was surprised at how easy it was to do the ones that I got done for the Watercooler group.   The hardest part would be to collect money and validate name and username.   The vendors that do these tags are used to big volumes, so the order process and fulfillment would be the hardest part.    If head fi ever decided to do an eCommerce site to take shirt orders, it wouldn't be too hard to do because the name and user name could be validated at the time of payment.


----------



## Skyediver

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...


@Skyediver-M-1


----------



## third_eye

Crosszone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Shure added to exhibitor list!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

third_eye said:


> Shure added to exhibitor list!


Wow.  That's cool.


----------



## musicman59

The CanJam SoCal preview video is going to be longer than the movie Cleopatra!  

I guess I just showed my age!!


----------



## Zachik

third_eye said:


> Shure added to exhibitor list!





HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Wow.  That's cool.


Are you shure, Jim?


----------



## xirxes

Looking forward to see if there will be any vendors with deals on roon nucleus for next step in the system.

Also on the lookout for holo may auditions. 

Exciting!


----------



## GadgetryTech

I've been a lurker here for a long time.  After attending Can Jam in SoCal last year, I've been looking forward to this event for months now.  Hopefully I can meet some of you all there!!  Looking forward to seeing new stuff, but I'm really excited to reconnect with some of the gear I heard last year so I can give them a fresh listen.  The Meze Empyreans come to mind.


----------



## Rockwell75

Is Campfire Audio no longer slated to be at the show?  I had thought they were on the list at some point.


----------



## Netforce

I do see a number of CFA dealers coming so likely CFA products will be available to demo at least.


----------



## Zachik

Netforce said:


> I do see a number of CFA dealers coming so likely CFA products will be available to demo at least.


...but what about the 3 custom models (Equinox, Solstice and Supermoon)? I know CFA have universal versions of these to audition (at shows, etc.)


----------



## Rockwell75

Zachik said:


> ...but what about the 3 custom models (Equinox, Solstice and Supermoon)? I know CFA have universal versions of these to audition (at shows, etc.)



Bloom should have the Supermoon universal at least.  I'll have mine with me too in case anyone wants to hear it.


----------



## Netforce

Zachik said:


> ...but what about the 3 custom models (Equinox, Solstice and Supermoon)? I know CFA have universal versions of these to audition (at shows, etc.)


I know in the past at other shows or events when certain brands couldn't make it, they sent at least some product to a partner. Hopefully CFA can send out some of their custom stuff out if they can't make it this year.


----------



## buke9

Just a bit over 2 weeks to go and I definitely need a break.


----------



## wazzupi

buke9 said:


> Just a bit over 2 weeks to go and I definitely need a break.


From all those canjam you've been too ! xP jk 

Yep I'll be there too I'm excited I haven't been to the west coast since 2011 pax prime !


----------



## Degrayr

Rockwell75 said:


> Bloom should have the Supermoon universal at least.  I'll have mine with me too in case anyone wants to hear it.


That's good to hear. Supermoon has been on my radar for a while now, one of the more interesting new CFA releases I haven't heard yet. Definitely need to go check out Bloom now during the show lol.


----------



## wazzupi

How does one obtain a badge do I have to ask everytime ?


----------



## warrenpchi

wazzupi said:


> How does one obtain a badge do I have to ask everytime ?



Pretty much!  



joe said:


> If anyone is planning on attending CanJam SoCal 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.
> 
> In an effort to not clutter the thread up with requests. any further in-thread profile badge requests will be removed from the thread.


----------



## AxelCloris

wazzupi said:


> How does one obtain a badge do I have to ask everytime ?


Joe normally posts reminders in this thread, like in Warren's quote above, for folks to send a PM and we'll get them added individually.

If anyone else is still missing a badge, please send a PM so we can keep the thread discussion focused on the event. Looking forward to seeing everyone in a couple weeks!


----------



## joe

If anyone is planning on attending CanJam SoCal 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.


----------



## jwbrent

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...



Are the shirts 100% cotton or are they a blend? My size is between a medium and a large.


----------



## third_eye

jwbrent said:


> Are the shirts 100% cotton or are they a blend? My size is between a medium and a large.



They are 100% cotton. We'll have a few extras so you can try both an M and an L!


----------



## jwbrent

third_eye said:


> They are 100% cotton. We'll have a few extras so you can try both an M and an L!



Thank you!


----------



## AudiophileJargon (Sep 3, 2022)

*The countdown begins!!!!!! *


----------



## third_eye

Just got word that Crosszone will be featuring their headphones with the Riviera Audio Labs AIC-10 headphone amp! The AIC-10 is also a "must" audition for Susvara owners and was one of my personal listening highlights at CanJam London in July.


----------



## cgiammona

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...





third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...


*cgiammona-L-1*


----------



## KSDKhan

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...


KSDKhan-M-1


----------



## The Piper

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There will be a lot of them there.  My 2 favorite from past shows would be:
> 
> 1) Ampsandsound Nautilus
> 2) Wells Audio Headtrip II Level II
> ...


Here is a quick picture taken of the new Headtrip III Level Monoblocks to be shown at the SoCal 2022 Canjam along with the Headtrip II with outboard power supply, Milo with outboard power supply and a Dragon tube amp with a prototype of the new $800.00 DAC.


----------



## hifixman

1Audiophool said:


> Went down to Harbor and picked one up. This is the 2800…worked perfect!!
> Thank you for the suggestion @Zachik


Amazing where could I secure one please


----------



## Zachik

hifixman said:


> Amazing where could I secure one please


Looks like they're only in CA?
You could order online and have it shipped to you!
https://www.harborfreight.com/3800-weatherproof-protective-case-large-black-63927.html


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> Looks like they're only in CA?
> You could order online and have it shipped to you!
> https://www.harborfreight.com/3800-weatherproof-protective-case-large-black-63927.html



Now you have me wanting to go to my local Harbor Freight and look.


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> Looks like they're only in CA?
> You could order online and have it shipped to you!
> https://www.harborfreight.com/3800-weatherproof-protective-case-large-black-63927.html


In stock at my local Harbor Freight in KY.


----------



## musicman59

And right now they have 20% off in any one item.


----------



## 1Audiophool

joe said:


> Now you have me wanting to go to my local Harbor Freight and look.


Mine had them in stock here in Oregon


----------



## hifixman (Sep 3, 2022)

warrenpchi said:


> Well, it's finally happened.  For the first time in CanJam history, we can not fit all the brands into a single banner.


I feel this is the Canjam with the best gears so far with Viva, Riviera joining for the first time!!!! Even though Mytek Empire and Luna are my new fave.


----------



## TimSchirmer

I'm going to try to make it to this! Sunday after about 4pm is out for me though.


----------



## HONEYBOY

third_eye said:


> Just got word that Crosszone will be featuring their headphones with the Riviera Audio Labs AIC-10 headphone amp! The AIC-10 is also a "must" audition for Susvara owners and was one of my personal listening highlights at CanJam London in July.


Holy cow this is awesome! The Riviera AIC-10 is in the acme of sound reproduction for an amplifier. Can't wait to try that again and the other top class amps around.


----------



## buke9

Buke9-2X-1


----------



## JordonEA

Anyone wanting to try the Elysian Annihilator / Diva / new collab project Gaea can head over to the Effect Audio booth for an audition! 😎

- Jordon


----------



## third_eye

*MusicTeck* will be featuring products from the following brands: Aroma Audio, Cayin, Custom Art, FAudio, FiR Audio, HiBy, Lotoo, Luxury Precision, Oriolus, PWAudio, qdc, Shanling, Softears, Unique Melody, and Vision Ears.


----------



## zen87192

third_eye said:


> *MusicTeck* will be featuring products from the following brands: Aroma Audio, Cayin, Custom Art, FAudio, FiR Audio, HiBy, Lotoo, Luxury Precision, Oriolus, PWAudio, qdc, Shanling, Softears, Unique Melody, and Vision Ears.


I'm looking forward to meeting Andrew at the show as he has given me fantastic customer service and has done many favours to quickly ship over to the UK. 🎧🍻


----------



## stacey

Will T + A have their Solitare T up for audition? So far no reviews are out, and it's not for sale anywhere despite being announced some time ago.


----------



## wazzupi

zen87192 said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting Andrew at the show as he has given me fantastic customer service and has done many favours to quickly ship over to the UK. 🎧🍻


Same !!


----------



## rgbyhkr

stacey said:


> Will T + A have their Solitare T up for audition? So far no reviews are out, and it's not for sale anywhere despite being announced some time ago.


I seriously hope they do given that T+A are exhibiting at the show.  The info I have from T+A NA is that these will ship at the end of this month, so it seems like a great opportunity to let people hear them and generate buzz for the launch.


----------



## third_eye

We have a fantastic lineup of Seminars for CanJam SoCal 2022! Be sure to arrive early as spaces are limited!







Come join us in the Rancho Las Palmas room on the main level of the Irvine Marriott for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology. Always entertaining, extremely engaging, and very informative, these seminars give you a behind the scenes look at the headphone audio industry like nothing else. Spaces are limited, so be sure to arrive early. See you there!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Saturday, September 17

In-Ear Monitors 101*
12:00 to 1:00p
From humble roots as hearing assistance devices, today’s high-performance IEMs now rival the very best full-size headphones. Come learn all about driver types, driver complement, crossovers, timing, coherency, coupling types, how psychoacoustics can be accomplished with minimal pinnae interaction, and so much more. Join us for this fascinating journey into the past, present and future of high-fidelity in-ears — guided by the legendary pioneer of stage and audiophile IEMs, Jerry Harvey.
_Instructor: Jerry Harvey, Founder, Jerry Harvey Audio_

*Tubes 101*
2:00p to 3:00p
Ready to take the big plunge into tube amplification? Join us to discover the truths, and to dispel the myths, of tube-based audio. Learn all about triodes, tetrodes, pentodes, Nutubes, and even solid-state tubes — and how to tube roll your way to audio nirvana. Are tube buffers worth it? What’s the best way to not get ripped off buying tubes? What about current tube shortages? Whatever they may be, get all of your tube amplification questions answered here.
_Instructor: Justin Weber, Founder, ampsandsound_

*Digital Audio 201*
3:00p to 4:00p
Looking beyond the basics of digital-to-analog conversion, join us for an invaluable hour of insight into how digital interpolation filters work. This seminar will cover: understanding the importance of interpolation filtering and transients; realizing just how much time domain performance can dictate fidelity and realism, and much more. If you didn’t understand any of that, and you are currently pursuing an endgame rig with a digital source, then this is one seminar you won’t want to miss.
_Instructor: Rob Watts, Digital Design Consultant, Chord Electronics_

*Evolution Of Hearing Simulation, And An Examination Of Frequency Response Targets And How We Use Them*
4:00p to 5:00p
An examination of how the most popular hearing simulation standard (commonly referred to as “711”) was first developed well over 40 years ago — and how important advancements made in the decades since must inevitably lead to the adoption of emergent standards. Following this, an insightful discussion of frequency response targets, how they are used in the industry by reviewers, and some important considerations therein. Are we missing the target?
_Instructor: Jude Mansilla, Founder, __Head-Fi.org_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sunday, September 18

Special Presentation: The Role of Treble Extension In Improving Performance of In-Ear Monitors*
12:00 to 1:00p
While earlier listening studies concentrated on the spectrum below 10 kHz, a significant portion of recorded music occurs as high as 20 kHz. Knowles, a leading manufacturer of balanced armature drivers and microphones for in-ear monitors (IEMs), TWS earphones, and hearing devices, conducted a new study on preferred response curves with a focus on treble performance. Join Kalyan Nadella, Senior Electro-Acoustic Engineer and BA Commercial Team Lead at Knowles, as he shares what was learned about the significance of treble response on listener preferences, and how that led to the development of Knowles’ new balanced armature Supertweeter.
_Special Guest: Kalyan Nadella, Knowles Corporation_

*Special Presentation: Solid-State Fidelity - An Introduction to the World’s First All-Silicon µSpeakers for Personal Audio Devices*
2:00p to 3:00p
This talk will introduce a new, all-silicon transduction mechanism that is set to disrupt century-old coil/magnet driver architectures. This new, solid-state architecture implements both actuation and diaphragm in silicon resulting in unmatched part-to-part frequency response and phase consistency. This innovative transduction mechanism has also produced the world’s fastest and most precise µspeakers, eliminating spring and suspension recovery of coil speakers which improves audio quality and sound field reproduction.
_Special Guest: Michael Ricci, Sr. Director Electroacoustic Engineering from xMEMS Labs, Inc._

*Special Presentation: Chord Electronics’ Mojo 2*
3:00p to 4:00p
Seven years after the debut of its predecessor, Chord’s long-awaited Mojo 2 portable DAC/amp is finally here. Come join Rob Watts of Chord Electronics for a fascinating recounting of its development over the years, and a comprehensive overview of the Mojo 2’s groundbreaking features, including: UHD DSP (a fully transparent and lossless digital tone control); enhanced menu options featuring an additional control sphere for crossfeed/mute/lock settings; intelligent FPGA-based battery management and charging; and of course more taps.
_Special Guest: Rob Watts, Digital Design Consultant, Chord Electronics_


----------



## wazzupi

Will fitear, or does fitear ever attend canjam ?


----------



## Netforce

wazzupi said:


> Will fitear, or does fitear ever attend canjam ?


Looks like Fitear has been to CanJam Singapore in the past through their distributor https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...don-rmaf-shanghai.860196/page-9#post-13909568

Funny enough, first time I did hear a Fitear was at CanJam RMAF 2016 when I saw  an attendee at a booth with a pair. Though I don't remember in any of the CJs I been to seeing Fitear exhibit.


----------



## wazzupi

Netforce said:


> Looks like Fitear has been to CanJam Singapore in the past through their distributor https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...don-rmaf-shanghai.860196/page-9#post-13909568
> 
> Funny enough, first time I did hear a Fitear was at CanJam RMAF 2016 when I saw  an attendee at a booth with a pair. Though I don't remember in any of the CJs I been to seeing Fitear exhibit.


 I wish they came to socal or NYC


----------



## stacey

Will the seminars be put on YouTube at some point?


----------



## AxelCloris

wazzupi said:


> Will fitear, or does fitear ever attend canjam ?


Unfortunately FitEar has a limited presence outside of their home country. Jaben is the main international source I know to buy their products, and Jaben hasn't been at a US CanJam since CanJam @ RMAF 2015. Here in the States you're pretty much stuck buying blind or getting lucky and finding someone with a pair, like Netforce mentioned. I bought my F111 after trying it out at e-earphone while in Japan a few years back.

It'd be so nice to see Suyama san and the FitEar team at a US CanJam some day.


----------



## warrenpchi

stacey said:


> Will the seminars be put on YouTube at some point?



If somebody decides to film them and post them online, like @Relaxasaurus (MidFi Guy on YouTube) did at CanJam NYC 2022, then yes!


----------



## jwbrent

Really excited to be attending my first CanJam. I had planned to go the previous two years, but I opted out due to covid concerns. Looking forward to perhaps running in to some of the guys who frequent the threads I follow. ✌️


----------



## joe

jwbrent said:


> Really excited to be attending my first CanJam. I had planned to go the previous two years, but I opted out due to covid concerns. Looking forward to perhaps running in to some of the guys who frequent the threads I follow. ✌️


It'll be great to finally connect a name to a face!


----------



## o0genesis0o (Sep 6, 2022)

third_eye said:


> We have a fantastic lineup of Seminars for CanJam SoCal 2022! Be sure to arrive early as spaces are limited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully the seminars would be filmed and uploaded on YouTube. The sessions by JH, Chord, and Knowles touch some very interesting topics. I feel jealous of folks who can be there.

@JAnonymous5150 you need to share some notes after the event, mate


----------



## discord

Is anyone going to have the Subtonic Storm at this event?


----------



## AcousticMatt

third_eye said:


> We have a fantastic lineup of Seminars for CanJam SoCal 2022! Be sure to arrive early as spaces are limited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! These look amazing. Hoping to catch at least one with Rob Watts.


----------



## jwbrent

I wonder if the Meze 109 Pro will be at the show, even if it is a pre-release version. I’d love to listen to it along with the Lyric.


----------



## Netforce

More than likely a few Meze 109 Pro will be at CanJam


----------



## TaronL

discord said:


> Is anyone going to have the Subtonic Storm at this event?


Unfortunately the team at Subtonic let us know that they won't have a unit available for CanJam SoCal.


----------



## Skyediver

TaronL said:


> Unfortunately the team at Subtonic let us know that they won't have a unit available for CanJam SoCal.


Damn.  Disappointed.  Was hoping to hear this after the buzz on it in the London CanJam thread.  Too bad.


----------



## jwbrent

By the way, are masks required for the show?


----------



## buke9

AcousticMatt said:


> Sweet! These look amazing. Hoping to catch at least one with Rob Watts.


The Rob Watts seminar is definitely one to attend .



jwbrent said:


> By the way, are masks required for the show?


No


----------



## DrunkSaru

Well, here's my setup I'll be taking this year. Slightly modified (again) from last year but is the best setup for me to real quickly test other gear with the sound I'm familiar with (that's portable...) What gear are you all taking?


----------



## GadgetryTech

DrunkSaru said:


> Well, here's my setup I'll be taking this year. Slightly modified (again) from last year but is the best setup for me to real quickly test other gear with the sound I'm familiar with (that's portable...) What gear are you all taking?


I flip flop from bringing a ton of gear to absolutely nothing, just  so I can just walk around and wing it and enjoy the stay.  I'm leaning towards traveling light though.  It would be fun to try a Burson amp on some of the closed backs I enjoyed last year though.


----------



## DraconicNerd

DrunkSaru said:


> Well, here's my setup I'll be taking this year. Slightly modified (again) from last year but is the best setup for me to real quickly test other gear with the sound I'm familiar with (that's portable...) What gear are you all taking?


I'll just be taking my Fiio BTR5 this year plus Adapters for it. Want to be able to hear what all the different iems sound like off my most used devicewith my library.


----------



## TSAVJason

jwbrent said:


> I wonder if the Meze 109 Pro will be at the show, even if it is a pre-release version. I’d love to listen to it along with the Lyric.


Our shipping notice shows we will have about a dozen at CanJam for sale and a couple for audition. Are you coming to CanJam JW?



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I already have my flights booked.  I am going to attend.


Did you make time for the After Party on Monday at TSAV?


----------



## wazzupi

TSAVJason said:


> Our shipping notice shows we will have about a dozen at CanJam for sale and a couple for audition. Are you coming to CanJam JW?
> 
> 
> Did you make time for the After Party on Monday at TSAV?


Is there a time for the after party ?


----------



## TSAVJason

wazzupi said:


> Is there a time for the after party ?


Yes I think it’s in the thread but it’s 11am to 3pm in our showrooms about 35 minutes from the CanJam location. Our showrooms are quiet so you’ll be able to critically listen to things. We also have private listening rooms for the guys that are annoyed by pin 📌 drops 😂👍🏻


----------



## jwbrent

TSAVJason said:


> Our shipping notice shows we will have about a dozen at CanJam for sale and a couple for audition. Are you coming to CanJam JW?
> 
> 
> Did you make time for the After Party on Monday at TSAV?



Yes, barring an unforeseen event, I will be attending on Sunday. I’ll certainly come by and say hello. ✌️


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

TSAVJason said:


> Did you make time for the After Party on Monday at TSAV?



I extended my return a day just so I could attend.   Hope you have the whole line of Sony DAPs


----------



## TSAVJason

jwbrent said:


> Yes, barring an unforeseen event, I will be attending on Sunday. I’ll certainly come by and say hello. ✌️


Well if you can stretch your trip, try to come to the after party at our showrooms.



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I extended my return a day just so I could attend.   Hope you have the whole line of Sony DAPs



😃 we will unless I’m forced to sell out our inventory at CanJam but I’m sure we’ll have the demo units so you can really check them out. I don’t think we’ll have more than a dozen of each for sale.



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I extended my return a day just so I could attend.   Hope you have the whole line of Sony DAPs


Awesome! I’m sure you’ll find it worth the extra day in SoCal 👍🏻🙏


----------



## NovaFlyer

Only one week to go!!  Looking forward to another CanJam and seeing everyone!


----------



## DenverW

third_eye said:


> We have a fantastic lineup of Seminars for CanJam SoCal 2022! Be sure to arrive early as spaces are limited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tubes with Justin!  Count me in!


----------



## Smallpie

Can’t find my vaccination card. Does this year require showing a vaxx card upon entry? Seems like it’s not required by the website.


----------



## TSAVJason

Smallpie said:


> Can’t find my vaccination card. Does this year require showing a vaxx card upon entry? Seems like it’s not required by the website.


You can download your vax card/history


----------



## Zachik

TSAVJason said:


> 11am to 3pm in our showrooms about 35 minutes from the CanJam location. Our showrooms are quiet so you’ll be able to critically listen to things. We also have private listening rooms for the guys that are annoyed by pin 📌 drops 😂👍🏻


Jason - since unfortunately I am heading back to NorCal Sunday night... Are you going to be open on Friday BEFORE CanJam? or is the store going to be a ghost town, in preparation for CanJam?  That would be my only realistic opportunity for a visit this time around...


----------



## TSAVJason

Zachik said:


> Jason - since unfortunately I am heading back to NorCal Sunday night... Are you going to be open on Friday BEFORE CanJam? or is the store going to be a ghost town, in preparation for CanJam?  That would be my only realistic opportunity for a visit this time around...


Yeah sorry we’ll be loading the gear most of the day ……. Anything in particular you were looking to hear? There might be a tiny window of opportunity early Friday


----------



## Drak3

yay! one more week it’s finally canjam. 
it’ll be my second time goin. been there last year. went on saturday afternoon, hopefully i can cover 2 days this time. 
trying new stuff. 
will there be a custom iem and doin some impressions? 
looking forward to meet new friends…

is the canjam tshirt still available for reservation?
my size is M-1


----------



## Zachik

TSAVJason said:


> Anything in particular you were looking to hear?


Not really. I will enjoy the audition of the toys you're bringing to CanJam


----------



## third_eye

Only one week to go!! We still have a couple of open volunteer spots, if interested, please send me a PM!   

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam SoCal 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## wazzupi

TSAVJason said:


> You can download your vax card/history


Does this mean it will be required ?!?


----------



## third_eye

wazzupi said:


> Does this mean it will be required ?!?



Proof of vaccination is NOT required.


----------



## Tex Irie

When will the preview video for CanJam SoCal 2022 drop?


----------



## NovaFlyer

DenverW said:


> Tubes with Justin!  Count me in!


This seminar is on my list as well, looking forward to it.


Drak3 said:


> yay! one more week it’s finally canjam.
> it’ll be my second time goin. been there last year. went on saturday afternoon, hopefully i can cover 2 days this time.
> trying new stuff.
> will there be a custom iem and doin some impressions?
> ...



Historically Jerry Harvey and Empire Ears do impressions at CanJams.  



Zachik said:


> Not really. I will enjoy the audition of the toys you're bringing to CanJam


Looking to buy anything?


----------



## joe

Tex Irie said:


> When will the preview video for CanJam SoCal 2022 drop?



We're working hard on it as I type this.


----------



## Tex Irie (Sep 10, 2022)

joe said:


> We're working hard on it as I type this.


Thank you Joe! Those preview videos are Greatly appreciated! I'm Looking forward to attending CanJam SoCal!


----------



## AxelCloris

joe said:


> We're working hard on it as I type this.


We are? I'm just sitting here sipping a soda...

Oh right, I'm _supposed_ to be working hard. Oops.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Looking to buy anything?


Maybe...


----------



## warrenpchi

Tex Irie said:


> Thank you Joe! Those preview videos are Greatly appreciated! I'm Looking forward to attending CanJam SoCal!



I've always loved the CanJam preview videos too, even before I started working on CanJam. 🥰 In addition to being show previews, they're also massive industry-wide announcements for new gear (since a lot of manufacturers debut new gear at CanJam).


----------



## linshu1992

I'm planning on visiting Source AV shop during my trip to SoCal for canjam. @TSAVJason when will your shop be ready for regular customer around that time? I imagine the day before or after canjam may not be available due to the show preparation?


----------



## hifixman

warrenpchi said:


> I've always loved the CanJam preview videos too, even before I started working on CanJam. 🥰 In addition to being show previews, they're also massive industry-wide announcements for new gear (since a lot of manufacturers debut new gear at CanJam).


Having been waiting for the review video especially the ones for Viva and Wells Mono. Any idea when will the video come out please?


----------



## warrenpchi

linshu1992 said:


> I'm planning on visiting Source AV shop during my trip to SoCal for canjam. @TSAVJason when will your shop be ready for regular customer around that time? I imagine the day before or after canjam may not be available due to the show preparation?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2022-september-17-18-2022.963875/post-17092479



hifixman said:


> Having been waiting for the review video especially the ones for Viva and Wells Mono. Any idea when will the video come out please?



Very, very soon!


----------



## Asterisk3095

will Rosson Audio be attending this CanJam? I'm very interested in trying out their RAD-0 headphones


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Asterisk3095 said:


> will Rosson Audio be attending this CanJam? I'm very interested in trying out their RAD-0 headphones



A few dealers will have them I believe, including us.

I’m not sure if Alex will be around.


----------



## Monsterzero

warrenpchi said:


> a lot of manufacturers debut new gear at CanJam


I know of one for sure I'm stoked to hear about! I wonder what it could be......?


----------



## AxelCloris

Y'all may as well go ahead and order a pizza, use the restroom, get into some comfy clothes, and saddle up next to your favorite pet because it's nearly time for the CanJam SoCal 2022 preview.


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## KG Jag

No--not live yet...


----------



## warrenpchi

I feel your pain.  I'm subscribed to the channel with notifications on... AND I WORK HERE... and even then I'm refreshing https://www.youtube.com/user/headfi like crazy right now! 😂


----------



## AxelCloris

Well some of us had to go pick up our pizzas and get into comfy clothes!

It's a long video so the upload and processing times are longer than our more "bite sized" videos. I gave everyone enough time to knock out what they needed to do before that all finishes.


----------



## Evshrug (Sep 11, 2022)

Thanks for all the hard work you do, @AxelCloris !!



KG Jag said:


> No--not live yet...


Well, he DID give us quite a laundry list of tasks to get ready XD I'd better get started on dinner now, with my luck that will probably time the video to go live for everyone else hahahhaha!


----------



## UniqueMelody

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There is a thread on Head fi called "The Watercooler"
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...anter-index-on-first-page-all-welcome.957426/
> 
> There are several posters on that thread who thought it would be good for us to be able to identify each other at Can Jam.  So, we made name tags.


Andrew and I are ready to warm up the chairs for you guys to come by!


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> Well some of us had to go pick up our pizzas and get into comfy clothes!
> 
> It's a long video so the upload and processing times are longer than our more "bite sized" videos. I gave everyone enough time to knock out what they needed to do before that all finishes.


Done with my dinner, poured a 2nd glass of Cab, and ready for it (whenever it shows up!)


----------



## warrenpchi

While we're waiting, the last 15 minutes, of the last episode, of the last season of The Orville is absolutely delightful!


----------



## Evshrug

Zachik said:


> Done with my dinner, poured a 2nd glass of Cab, and ready for it (whenever it shows up!)


Sorry... I finished writing a reply on another thread XD
I'm putting my computer to sleep now and starting dinner (but I might add an extra minute to grab my iPad...)


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> While we're waiting, the last 15 minutes, of the last episode, of the last season of The Orville is absolutely delightful!


Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Monsterzero




----------



## jude

*CanJam SoCal 2022 Preview: MANY New Product Launches At The Last CanJam Of 2022!*

​
There is so much gear being shown at CanJam SoCal 2022 that the exhibit space sold out months ago -- so we expanded to add more. *Many* new products are being launched at CanJam Socal -- the last CanJam of 2022 -- and we show you some of them (and tease about some we can’t yet show you) in this Preview of CanJam SoCal 2022.


_CanJam SoCal 2022 Preview: MANY New Product Launches At The Last CanJam Of 2022!_ - Produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, Warren Chi, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## warrenpchi

*Woooo! Let's gooooooo! 🥳*


----------



## bowei006




----------



## bowei006

@AxelCloris #1 Fan! I demand an autograph on a canjam shirt next time.


----------



## JasonNYC

Asterisk3095 said:


> will Rosson Audio be attending this CanJam? I'm very interested in trying out their RAD-0 headphones


We'll have at least 1 RAD-0 that we are using for demos of our products in the Astell&Kern room.  There usually are a few floating around the show at various booths.


----------



## JasonNYC

Great job on the preview video!  So, was this show confirmed as the biggest CanJam to date?


----------



## Tex Irie

AxelCloris said:


> When it comes to packing headphones for shows like these, I'm always a big fan of Slappa cases - assuming your headphones fit of course. They're definitely not as impact resistant as a flight case, but they're perfectly compact and you can fit one in most 20L+ bags without much trouble. I can toss this in my 20L daily carry and still have room left over for more gear, like a small bag containing all my cables, adapters, and power transformers.


Good to know the HE1000se fits in a Slappa Case.


----------



## hifixman

warrenpchi said:


> *Woooo! Let's gooooooo! 🥳*


First time go to Cal just for this show, taking a flight over ten hours round trip from NY within a weekends. I must be crazy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

Tex Irie said:


> Good to know the HE1000se fits in a Slappa Case.


That’s a SUSVARA in the case, and if memory serves the HE1000 models won’t fit in this case. We usually cart those around in a larger case that has more height available to the headphones.


----------



## Zachik

hifixman said:


> First time go to Cal just for this show, taking a flight over ten hours round trip from NY within a weekends. *I must be crazy!!!!!!!!!*


Nah. You're an audiophile.
Wait, I guess it is the same thing!!!


----------



## Tex Irie

AxelCloris said:


> That’s a SUSVARA in the case, and if memory serves the HE1000 models won’t fit in this case. We usually cart those around in a larger case that has more height available to the headphones.


I stand corrected. I have no idea how I missed that. I just saw the veneers and the ear cup almost looked egg shaped at first glance. I'd love to find a smaller case for my HE1000se tho.


----------



## IAmARaven

third_eye said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2022 returns to beautiful Orange County, California for the 7th edition of CanJam SoCal! Join us again at the newly renovated Irvine Marriott for North America's biggest headphone audio show! SAVE THE DATES and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates.
> 
> CanJam SoCal 2022*
> Irvine Marriott
> ...


Wish this type of stuff would come to Boston 😩


----------



## KPzypher

IAmARaven said:


> Wish this type of stuff would come to Boston 😩


Should be year round (52wks).  One week per state plus singapore and london (3 days exibition 4 days travel/setup/teardown).  Perfect.  I don't think that's asking too much is it? 🙄


----------



## IAmARaven

KPzypher said:


> Should be year round (52wks).  One week per state plus singapore and london (3 days exibition 4 days travel/setup/teardown).  Perfect.  I don't think that's asking too much is it? 🙄


Hell yeah brother I’m with ya there. Seems to be zero headphone or iem demo shops where I live so blindbuying and reselling is the only thing to do


----------



## PopZeus

We finally got a list price for the Meze 109 Pro. $799 is not a casual purchase, which means at least there will plenty of reviews by the time I'm ready. That driver does look incredibly cool though, as far as those things go. And I'm glad they settled on copper accents. Looks beautiful.

And a new planar form ZMF?! What's the price on that?


----------



## Evshrug (Sep 12, 2022)

jude said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2022 Preview: MANY New Product Launches At The Last CanJam Of 2022!*
> 
> ​
> There is so much gear being shown at CanJam SoCal 2022 that the exhibit space sold out months ago -- so we expanded to add more. *Many* new products are being launched at CanJam Socal -- the last CanJam of 2022 -- and we show you some of them (and tease about some we can’t yet show you) in this Preview of CanJam SoCal 2022.
> ...



Finished watching, lol it went live 4 minutes after I started cooking



Some really exciting products coming to CanJam!!


----------



## heliosphann

PopZeus said:


> We finally got a list price for the Meze 109 Pro. $799 is not a casual purchase, which means at least there will plenty of reviews by the time I'm ready. That driver does look incredibly cool though, as far as those things go. And I'm glad they settled on copper accents. Looks beautiful.
> 
> And a new planar form ZMF?! What's the price on that?


$3200 at launch, then $3500 afterwards


----------



## Asterisk3095

jude said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2022 Preview: MANY New Product Launches At The Last CanJam Of 2022!*
> 
> ​
> There is so much gear being shown at CanJam SoCal 2022 that the exhibit space sold out months ago -- so we expanded to add more. *Many* new products are being launched at CanJam Socal -- the last CanJam of 2022 -- and we show you some of them (and tease about some we can’t yet show you) in this Preview of CanJam SoCal 2022.
> ...



This is all very interesting, and I'm already making plans on what my schedule should be, but I was wondering what the "afterparty" means. I've heard it being mentioned from time to time, but I'm still not sure what an afterparty is


----------



## KG Jag

Homework completed--although as always (and perhaps especially this year) there was much that was not covered in the 1 hour 7minute + video preview.


----------



## warrenpchi

Asterisk3095 said:


> but I was wondering what the "afterparty" means. I've heard it being mentioned from time to time, but I'm still not sure what an afterparty is


----------



## ThanatosVI (Sep 12, 2022)

DCA Expanse
New Utopia
ZMF Planar

This Canjam is lit!
Camjam germany when?!


----------



## zen87192 (Sep 12, 2022)

warrenpchi said:


>


I was hoping it was lots of Dancing Girls and loads of  freebie IEM Odin's and LCD Headphones thrown in to the crowd! 😃 No ? Oh well... I'm still looking forward to attending. I'm acclimatising my sleeping hours to suit now. Can't wait!


----------



## hifixman

jude said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2022 Preview: MANY New Product Launches At The Last CanJam Of 2022!*
> 
> ​
> There is so much gear being shown at CanJam SoCal 2022 that the exhibit space sold out months ago -- so we expanded to add more. *Many* new products are being launched at CanJam Socal -- the last CanJam of 2022 -- and we show you some of them (and tease about some we can’t yet show you) in this Preview of CanJam SoCal 2022.
> ...



May I ask why viva disappeared in the list of attending brands in the end of the video?


----------



## Onix

DrunkSaru said:


> Well, here's my setup I'll be taking this year. Slightly modified (again) from last year but is the best setup for me to real quickly test other gear with the sound I'm familiar with (that's portable...) What gear are you all taking?


What DAC are you using, please?


----------



## Rebel Chris

Introduction of the new Meze Audio 109 pro headphone?



ThanatosVI said:


> Camjam germany when?!


Yes please!


----------



## musicday

Enjoy that weekend guys, CanJam London was great, can't wait for next year.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Rebel Chris said:


> Introduction of the new Meze Audio 109 pro headphone?
> 
> 
> Yes please!


True that one as well, but it was available on previous Shows as well while the listed ones Premiere at canjam socal


----------



## Skyediver

Awesome video, guys!  Hyped for this coming weekend:


----------



## ThanatosVI

Great Video btw, thanks for listening to my feedback and adding timestamps!


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

At last Upscale Audio gave some deserving spotlight to the Pathos Inpol Ear...

Needs to be HEARD of what this amp/preamp  can really do.


----------



## Garak

Nice video, really looking forward to this again for the second year in a row!


----------



## musicman59

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> At last Upscale Audio gave some deserving spotlight to the Pathos Inpol Ear...
> 
> Needs to be HEARD of what this amp/preamp  can really do.


I own it and love it.


----------



## PopZeus

heliosphann said:


> $3200 at launch, then $3500 afterwards


----------



## AxelCloris

For those who haven't been to the homepage yet, here's just one of the products we couldn't tell you about in the CanJam SoCal preview: the Dan Clark Audio EXPANSE.


----------



## Asterisk3095 (Sep 12, 2022)

warrenpchi said:


>


Oh I see, thanks! So, it's basically a time to hang out with people ? That sounds like it could be fun. Where is it being held?


----------



## zen87192

AxelCloris said:


> For those who haven't been to the homepage yet, here's just one of the products we couldn't tell you about in the CanJam SoCal preview: the Dan Clark Audio EXPANSE.


ooooooo…..H.E.L.L.O… 🤩


----------



## warrenpchi

Asterisk3095 said:


> Oh I see, thanks! So, it's basically a time to hang out with people ? That sounds like it could be fun. Where is it being held?



@MRHiFiReviews made a post (and video) about it here:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2022-september-17-18-2022.963875/page-17#post-17092479



zen87192 said:


> ooooooo…..H.E.L.L.O… 🤩



Now aren't you glad you're making the trip over mate?? 

_Also, there's more Head-Fi video goodness coming..._


----------



## zen87192

CanJam hasn’t even started and I’ve requested my first reservation 😱 … it’s too infectious…. DCA Expanse here I come 🎧 🤪


----------



## GadgetryTech

As if I'm not excited for Can Jam already, the video drops!


----------



## austinpop

Recommendations for foodie lunch and dinner spots in the area?


----------



## buke9

Can’t wait to hear the Wells Audio system again now with mono blocks . The Commnder Level III tube pre amp and Cipher Level II tube output stage Dac with the Headtrip III level II amp is one of the best setups for headphones I think I have ever heard. You all must give them a listen just so good.


----------



## third_eye

austinpop said:


> Recommendations for foodie lunch and dinner spots in the area?


HiroNori is a favorite of ours.

https://hironori.com/irvine-ramen-orange-county


----------



## MRHiFiReviews

warrenpchi said:


> @MRHiFiReviews made a post (and video) about it here:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2022-september-17-18-2022.963875/page-17#post-17092479
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am getting pumped to hang with you guys!  Loved the video you guys created @warrenpchi


----------



## AcousticMatt

austinpop said:


> Recommendations for foodie lunch and dinner spots in the area?


Il Fornaio is really good (there's also a steakhouse right across from it, haven't tried that though) and Flower Child is a healthier but tasty option.


----------



## nonamerat

I'm really excited for this show. So much on my list to try. This might be a silly question, but are backpacks allowed? I'm thinking it might be worth it to actually bring my LCD-5s with when looking for a new amp for them, but I don't really want to haul around the hard case they came with. Thinking a small travel case in a backpack is more manageable, but I know some shows restrict backpack use.


----------



## Zachik

nonamerat said:


> are backpacks allowed?


Yes.


----------



## AxelCloris (Sep 12, 2022)

Not only allowed, but encouraged!

Edit: I'll never go to any trade show without a backpack. Snacks, drinks, batteries, cables, business cards, hand lotion, tissues, sanitary wipes... so many useful things within instant reach.


----------



## NovaFlyer

AxelCloris said:


> Not only allowed, but encouraged!
> 
> Edit: I'll never go to any trade show without a backpack. Snacks, drinks, batteries, cables, business cards, hand lotion, tissues, sanitary wipes... so many useful things within instant reach.



Huge fan of backpacks, especially if I'm not staying at the show venue.  If I'm staying at the hotel where the show is, I use a small camera bag to hold my audio gear, water bottle and some snacks.  But it's much easier to jet up to my room for a quick snack / beverage when staying at the hotel, the Irvine Marriott is perfect for this technique.


----------



## JasonNYC

Excited to announce Astell&Kern will be launching two new products at CanJam SoCal - the A&ultima SP3000 flagship DAP and Odyssey, a new IEM collaboration with Empire Ears.  Both will make their global debut at CanJam SoCal this weekend!

For more info on both - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ast...an-iem-collaboration-with-empire-ears.964863/


----------



## AxelCloris

JasonNYC said:


> Excited to announce Astell&Kern will be launching two new products at CanJam SoCal - the A&ultima SP3000 flagship DAP and Odyssey, a new IEM collaboration with Empire Ears.  Both will make their global debut at CanJam SoCal this weekend!
> 
> For more info on both - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ast...an-iem-collaboration-with-empire-ears.964863/


Two more items that we couldn't talk about are finally revealed! The SP3000's updated UI and faster response times are such welcomed improvements, and I CANNOT WAIT to get ears on the new Odyssey. (Ha, NOW I can say that.)



NovaFlyer said:


> Huge fan of backpacks, especially if I'm not staying at the show venue.  If I'm staying at the hotel where the show is, I use a small camera bag to hold my audio gear, water bottle and some snacks.  But it's much easier to jet up to my room for a quick snack / beverage when staying at the hotel, the Irvine Marriott is perfect for this technique.


I feel similarly. I often carry two bags to events like this: either the Nomatic Travel Backpack or Peak Design Everyday Backpack and a Chome Kadet sling for when I want to go light around the show. I've been eyeing a new Osprey recently, but I don't really need another new bag...


----------



## Drak3

austinpop said:


> Recommendations for foodie lunch and dinner spots in the area?


there’s one good in jamboree area. which kind were u looking for


----------



## warrenpchi

A wee bit off-topic, but CanJam SoCal is almost here... and I am happy! 😃  Just wanted to share that joy.


_There was a time, in one place 
We put our heads together, put our minds to it
And we accomplished so many things
We put our heads together, put minds to it

We collide like worlds together then redefine our art
We collide like worlds together from the start

Then one boy, less apple green
Puts heads together, gets to grips with gravity
He was the youngest one on the street 
To put heads together, put minds to it

We collide like worlds together then redefine our art
We collide like worlds together from the start
Hey hey, from the start
Hey hey, from the start
From the start, from the start

We collide, collide, l-l-l-l-lide
Collide, collide, l-l-l-l-lide

There was a time, in one place 
We put our heads together, put our minds to it
And we accomplished so many things
We put our heads together, put minds to it

We collide like worlds together then redefine our art
We collide like worlds together from the start
Hey hey, from the start
Hey hey, from the start
From the start, from the start

We collide, collide, l-l-l-l-lide
We collide, collide, l-l-l-l-lide
We collide, collide (we collide like worlds together) l-l-l-l-lide (then redefine our art)
We collide, collide (we collide like worlds together) l-l-l-l-lide (from the start)
We collide, collide, l-l-l-l-lide
We collide, collide, l-l-l-l-lide_​


----------



## Rockwell75

T-minus 3 days to travel...can't believe this weekend is finally upon us.  So stoked!


----------



## Audeze

In addition to the new MM-500, the LCD-5, CRBN, and our full headphone line, we're pulling no punches in our gear setup, and will have a truly massive booth full of high end source and amp gear for folks to enjoy, including:

Boulder 812
Burson GTA
Chord TT2 / Mscaler
Ferum Erco / Oor
Holo Audio May 
LTA Z10e
Malvalve Head Amp3 Mk4
Mjolnir Carbon
Nagra TubeDAC
Violectric DHA V590² PRO
Weiss 502


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Rockwell75 said:


> T-minus 3 days to travel...can't believe this weekend is finally upon us.  So stoked!


I am here already.

Man, this is going to be a deadly show.   I mean for the wallet.    Need to choose wisely.


----------



## joe

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I am here already.


You are ever-present.


----------



## AxelCloris

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I am here already.


Let us know how the HiroNori is! Keep it warm for us, because we'll be coming in hot later this week. SNA > Hotel > HiroNori.


----------



## XERO1

Super bummed that Campfire Audio is going to be a no-show this year. 

But other than that, it looks like it's going to be an epic show!!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Asterisk3095 said:


> Oh I see, thanks! So, it's basically a time to hang out with people ? That sounds like it could be fun. Where is it being held?



That's what CanJam is in general - don't let all the gear distract you 



JasonNYC said:


> Excited to announce Astell&Kern will be launching two new products at CanJam SoCal - the A&ultima SP3000 flagship DAP and Odyssey, a new IEM collaboration with Empire Ears.  Both will make their global debut at CanJam SoCal this weekend!
> 
> For more info on both - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ast...an-iem-collaboration-with-empire-ears.964863/



Congratulations guys. Very excited to try both out.



warrenpchi said:


> A wee bit off-topic, but CanJam SoCal is almost here... and I am happy! 😃  Just wanted to share that joy.
> 
> 
> _There was a time, in one place
> ...




Happy to see you happy bro!



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I am here already.
> 
> Man, this is going to be a deadly show.   I mean for the wallet.    Need to choose wisely.



Of course, you're here early!



XERO1 said:


> Super bummed that Campfire Audio is going to be a no-show this year.
> 
> But other than that, it looks like it's going to be an epic show!!



They dropped their Head-Fi sponsorship a while ago in general. Not sure what happened.


----------



## DraconicNerd

Going to have so much fun this year, going both days and bringing my own source. Got some money to burn this year so might end up going home with a new piece of gear. Can't wait to hear all the great IEMs.


----------



## third_eye (Sep 13, 2022)

Here's the current list of Show Specials this weekend. We'll also be providing a handout at the Registration Desk! 








*64 Audio*20% off on the entire range (from A6t and up)*Akoustyx*50% off all display units at the end of the show (cash only)Visit booth for show special pricing on select new models*ampsandsound*15% off of show inventory*Audio-Technica*Visit booth for a chance to win a pair of ATH-M50xBT2DS limited edition Deep Sea blue headphones*Benchmark Media*Visit booth for a chance to win a DAC3B ($1699 value)Visit booth for CanJam show special pricing on select products*Dekoni Audio*20% off show special*Effect Audio*10% off all products except the new Cleopatra II/OCTA, and the flagships, Centurion, and ChironVisit booth for a chance to win 2x Cadmus (one per day at 4pm)*Eletech*Visit booth to demo "Ode to Laura" and for a chance to win a "Socrates" that will be crafted to the winner's specifications ($699 value)Up to 20% off most products, visit booth for more info*Etymotic*Visit booth F2 for free Etymotic High Fidelity universal passive earplugs*FatFreq*10% off all Maestro mini ordersVisit booth for a chance to win a Maestro SE (there will be 5 prize winners)*Empire Ears*20% off show purchases*Headphones.com*Focal Utopia on sale for $3,999 (from $4,400)For anyone purchasing either the new or current Focal Utopia, a $700 credit will be offered on the purchase of the Ampsand sound collaborations, the Forge or the LeelooVisit booth for a chance to win a Limited Edition Pro-Ject Audio Systems George Harrison turntable (an upgraded Essential III model)*HIFIMAN*15% off and free shipping on any headphone*InEar*Visit booth to enter a raffle to win a PP8 Custom*Jerry Harvey Audio*10% off custom IEMs*LInear Tube Audio*10% off show purchases*Moon Audio*10% off all Moon Audio CablesVisit booth for show special pricing on select manufacturers*Noble Audio*20% off select IEMs*Pro-Ject Audio Systems*Visit the Headphones.com booth for a chance to win a Limited Edition Pro-Ject George Harrison turntable (an upgraded Essential III model)*RME*Visit booth for a $300 discount code on the ADI-2 DAC FS or the ADI-2 Pro FSR Black Edition*Shure*20% off all Shure Listening Products*The Source AV*Visit booth for a comprehensive list of Show Special pricing on all products*VZR*20% show discount*Westone Audio*Visit booth for a chance to win a Mach 60 universal (2 prize winners)30% off select products

Last edited: A moment ago


----------



## NovaFlyer

JasonNYC said:


> Excited to announce Astell&Kern will be launching two new products at CanJam SoCal - the A&ultima SP3000 flagship DAP and Odyssey, a new IEM collaboration with Empire Ears.  Both will make their global debut at CanJam SoCal this weekend!
> 
> For more info on both - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ast...an-iem-collaboration-with-empire-ears.964863/


This cranks up the interest level to 11 for me.  Also looking forward to trying the ZMF Atrium and Auteur Classic and on the JH Audio front, the Sharona and Sheena.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

AxelCloris said:


> Let us know how the HiroNori is! Keep it warm for us, because we'll be coming in hot later this week. SNA > Hotel > HiroNori.


Probably going there Friday for lunch.   Making my rounds in my favorite Los Angeles eats.


----------



## NovaFlyer

warrenpchi said:


> A wee bit off-topic, but CanJam SoCal is almost here... and I am happy! 😃  Just wanted to share that joy.
> 
> 
> _There was a time, in one place
> ...



Doing your happy dance...every one's happy for CanJam this weekend!!


----------



## Mangodango369

Can't wait for impressions hahaha too many collab project iems!


----------



## GoldenOne

@skedra and I are at the airport and on our way across the pond. Really excited for this!


----------



## Skyediver

warrenpchi said:


> A wee bit off-topic, but CanJam SoCal is almost here... and I am happy! 😃  Just wanted to share that joy.
> 
> 
> _There was a time, in one place
> ...



Yes!  I’m finding the joy palpable.  Flying in myself from NYC on Friday morning.

I’m not sure why, I always enjoy CanJam, this being my third just this year, but this one and the energy and buzz feels different from Chicago and even NY for some reason.  It has a Christmas in September vibe to me for some reason.  Anyway, clock is ticking!


----------



## Drak3

will there be meetups for fellow enthusiasts, hobbyists, audiophile??? 3 more days to go
😊😊😊


----------



## AxelCloris

Absolutely! CanJam is one big hobbyist meetup, after all.

It's pretty common to see folks getting together for side chats and mini meets in the CanJam lounge area. Feel free to plan get-together times here in the thread if you'd like to organize something.


----------



## Drak3

AxelCloris said:


> Absolutely! CanJam is one big hobbyist meetup, after all.
> 
> It's pretty common to see folks getting together for side chats and mini meets in the CanJam lounge area. Feel free to plan get-together times here in the thread if you'd like to organize something.


meetups on saturday afternoon?? for dinner get together???


----------



## AxelCloris

Dinners are sometimes planned out among the attendees, for sure. I remember earlier in the thread @warrenpchi and @Zachik were talking about organizing a group dinner somewhere, but I don't recall if details were ironed out yet. At a few recent CanJams some community members hosted "after hours" listening sessions and get togethers, and you might see similar happening again at SoCal. Here in the thread is the best place to plan those types of meet ups since we're not yet wrapped up in all of the at-show excitement.


----------



## NovaFlyer

jude said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2022 Preview: MANY New Product Launches At The Last CanJam Of 2022!*
> 
> ​
> There is so much gear being shown at CanJam SoCal 2022 that the exhibit space sold out months ago -- so we expanded to add more. *Many* new products are being launched at CanJam Socal -- the last CanJam of 2022 -- and we show you some of them (and tease about some we can’t yet show you) in this Preview of CanJam SoCal 2022.
> ...



Lots of new gear, even a new ZMF headphone. This CanJam will rock, just as others have already mentioned!  Also saw @buke9 making a cameo appearance in the preview video


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

This is the most excited for a CanJam that I've ever been!


----------



## Netforce

Barely getting sleep this week, excited for CanJam plus constantly getting up at random hours "Make note, bring XYZ" and then trying to go back to sleep. Pumped to go!


----------



## GadgetryTech

Audeze said:


> In addition to the new MM-500, the LCD-5, CRBN, and our full headphone line, we're pulling no punches in our gear setup, and will have a truly massive booth full of high end source and amp gear for folks to enjoy, including:
> 
> Boulder 812
> Burson GTA
> ...


I'm so excited to audition the MM-500.  Cannot wait!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Drak3 said:


> meetups on saturday afternoon?? for dinner get together???


Just need to talk to a lot of people.  There will be a lot going on and you only find out about it by talking to people while there.   Easy to do.  We all have the same love of audio gear.



Drak3 said:


> meetups on saturday afternoon?? for dinner get together???


Here is another tip.   When you get there, post a message on this forum saying you are in the Marriott bar for anyone here yet.   That's how I met someone in NYC on the Friday before the show.


----------



## warrenpchi

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Happy to see you happy bro!





NovaFlyer said:


> Doing your happy dance...every one's happy for CanJam this weekend!!



Thanks!   Gonna be sad next Monday though... they always go by soooo fast!



Rockwell75 said:


> T-minus 3 days to travel...can't believe this weekend is finally upon us.  So stoked!





HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Man, this is going to be a deadly show.





XERO1 said:


> But other than that, it looks like it's going to be an epic show!!





DraconicNerd said:


> Going to have so much fun this year





Skyediver said:


> Yes!  I’m finding the joy palpable.  Flying in myself from NYC on Friday morning.
> 
> I’m not sure why, I always enjoy CanJam, this being my third just this year, but this one and the energy and buzz feels different from Chicago and even NY for some reason.  It has a Christmas in September vibe to me for some reason.  Anyway, clock is ticking!





NovaFlyer said:


> This CanJam will rock, just as others have already mentioned!





Andrew DiMarcangelo said:


> This is the most excited for a CanJam that I've ever been!





Netforce said:


> Barely getting sleep this week, excited for CanJam plus constantly getting up at random hours "Make note, bring XYZ" and then trying to go back to sleep. Pumped to go!



I know EXACTLY how y'all feel! 🥳



GoldenOne said:


> @skedra and I are at the airport and on our way across the pond. Really excited for this!



Have a great flight! 



Gonna start packing soon, just got done making some pretty pictures for the Internets. 














Feel free to grab/share those if y'all wants!


----------



## buke9

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Just need to talk to a lot of people.  There will be a lot going on and you only find out about it by talking to people while there.   Easy to do.  We all have the same love of audio gear.
> 
> 
> Here is another tip.   When you get there, post a message on this forum saying you are in the Marriott bar for anyone here yet.   That's how I met someone in NYC on the Friday before the show.


Getting in early Friday so I’ll be in the bar.


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> Getting in early Friday so I’ll be in the bar.


I should be at the Marriott around 1pm, so if you want to grab lunch somewhere.  I'm arriving at LAX, so my ETA is traffic dependent


----------



## musicman59

I should get to the Marriott about 5:30-6:00pm on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> Getting in early Friday so I’ll be in the bar.


You? in a bar? I AM SHOCKED!   



NovaFlyer said:


> I should be at the Marriott around 1pm, so if you want to grab lunch somewhere.  I'm arriving at LAX, so my ETA is traffic dependent


I am heading south at 6:30am (with long planned lunch break) - I hope to arrive 5pm (assuming traffic through LA on the I-5 being bad but not horrific)...

*Hope to have dinner with both you guys! *(but not an hour away at the fish market place - let's leave that to Sat. night)


----------



## Edric Li

Will Shure demo the SE846 Gen 2?


----------



## Drak3

Edric Li said:


> Will Shure demo the SE846 Gen 2?


they’re  releasing gen 2?


----------



## ThanatosVI

Edric Li said:


> Will Shure demo the SE846 Gen 2?


There will be a gen2?
What Info do you have on it?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

buke9 said:


> Getting in early Friday so I’ll be in the bar.


Once I check in and get settled into my room, I will probably head down to the bar to see who is available.


----------



## Netforce

Drak3 said:


> they’re  releasing gen 2?





ThanatosVI said:


> There will be a gen2?
> What Info do you have on it?


https://www.shure.com/en-US/products/earphones/se846?variant=SE846G2CL

My money says Shure will be showing off their shiny new Gen 2 this weekend!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Netforce said:


> https://www.shure.com/en-US/products/earphones/se846?variant=SE846G2CL
> 
> My money says Shure will be showing off their shiny new Gen 2 this weekend!


Will be worth listening to since SE846 was my first audiophile quality IEM.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Netforce said:


> https://www.shure.com/en-US/products/earphones/se846?variant=SE846G2CL
> 
> My money says Shure will be showing off their shiny new Gen 2 this weekend!


I still use my Shure together with my Meze IEMS,  I wonder how the gen 2 improved


----------



## GoldenOne

Still a couple days to go but already having a great time in LA.

Saw Kendrick Lamar with some friends last night and we're hiking up to the Hollywood sign today.

Can't wait for Canjam!


----------



## joe

GoldenOne said:


> Still a couple days to go but already having a great time in LA.
> 
> Saw Kendrick Lamar with some friends last night and we're hiking up to the Hollywood sign today.
> 
> Can't wait for Canjam!




Definitely take some pics on that hike! I'd love to see those!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Look forward to seeing everyone this weekend.

SHOW SPECIAL:  discount available on show demo Woo Audio amplifiers and ABYSS headphones. Ask a team member at the show for details.


----------



## Drak3

coffee meetup in the morning??? before canjam starts???


----------



## TSAVJason

linshu1992 said:


> I'm planning on visiting Source AV shop during my trip to SoCal for Canjam. @TSAVJason when will your shop be ready for regular customer around that time? I imagine the day before or after Canjam may not be available due to the show preparation?


Tomorrow we will have the display and demo products being loaded up for CanJam on Saturday. A few Headfiers are coming in at 11am when we open to check out some gear that you otherwise cant see until CanJam starts on Saturday. We will be here early on Monday setting our headphone bar back up for for the CanJam After Party at 11am - 3pm. Auditioning gear at our showrooms on Saturday and Sunday is not possible since we will be at CanJam showing our products.



joe said:


> Definitely take some pics on that hike! I'd love to see those!


Bring lots of water ....its friggin hot up there in the foothills



AxelCloris said:


> We are? I'm just sitting here sipping a soda...
> 
> Oh right, I'm _supposed_ to be working hard. Oops.


Don't change! We like you just the way you are


----------



## MusicTeck

*Get ready for CanJam SoCal with MusicTeck!*

Catch us at booth F9-F10 where we'll be representing 25 different brands 
and displaying around 80 products—including many highly anticipated ones
(scroll down to view them all!)

*We'll also be offering special show discounts 
when you visit our booth. *😉


----------



## TSAVJason

ThanatosVI said:


> I still use my Shure together with my Meze IEMS,  I wonder how the gen 2 improved


you may need this 😂😂😂


----------



## warrenpchi

Nobody needs C-V.  🤣


----------



## Edric Li

MusicTeck said:


> *Get ready for CanJam SoCal with MusicTeck!*
> 
> Catch us at booth F9-F10 where we'll be representing 25 different brands
> and displaying around 80 products—including many highly anticipated ones
> ...


Impressive! I can literally spend an entire day in front of your booth.


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA

Having some pre CanJam fun over at the Schiitr! First CanJam hype let’s go!


----------



## morserotonin

An hour till I am off work and then I am off till Tuesday... taking trains down tomorrow which I haven't done since the pandemic actually looking forward to that. Should be to the hotel around 6:00 PM or so. 
I am so excited for this feelsa like its been awhile... oh yeah... has been for me!


----------



## TSAVJason

morserotonin said:


> An hour till I am off work and then I am off till Tuesday... taking trains down tomorrow which I haven't done since the pandemic actually looking forward to that. Should be to the hotel around 6:00 PM or so.
> I am so excited for this feelsa like it’s been awhile... oh yeah... has been for me!


I haven’t done a train ride in the US for years! I’m sure it will be a worthwhile trip


----------



## GoldenOne

Looks like target is excited for Canjam already!


----------



## DraconicNerd

MusicTeck said:


> *Get ready for CanJam SoCal with MusicTeck!*
> 
> Catch us at booth F9-F10 where we'll be representing 25 different brands
> and displaying around 80 products—including many highly anticipated ones
> ...


Dang, seems like I'll be spending at least half my time at y'all's booth as  that's most of my demo list. An insanely good collection of gear there.


----------



## DenverW

I'm also finding it hard to sleep well this week.  I keep waking up excited to goooooo!

Wear your name tags, everyone, so I can say hello!


----------



## warrenpchi

Does anybody already in the hotel have a Lightning-to-USB-C otg cable to spare?


----------



## Drak3

one more day to go…. anyone already in the area???


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> Let us know how the HiroNori is! Keep it warm for us, because we'll be coming in hot later this week. SNA > Hotel > HiroNori.


With all the HiroNori talk - I decided to check their website out... and... they have a location 8 miles from my place!!!   
So, I decided to check them out:


----------



## theveterans

If you guys like a Chinese / Singaporean style Ramen you can try Le Shrimp Ramen just under 5 miles away from Irvine Marriot





If you want A5 grade beef Japanese BBQ experience, you can visit Tamaen in Gardena, CA or Lomita, CA locations (you can only find them exclusively in SoCal):


----------



## GadgetryTech

TSAVJason said:


> you may need this 😂😂😂


You joke but I had those same CV Earthquake subs back when I used to DJ!  When we played "Yeah" by Usher and Lil Jon, dust would fall from the ceilings at the venues.  Good times!


----------



## Tex Irie

Definitely looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

theveterans said:


> If you guys like a Chinese / Singaporean style Ramen you can try Le Shrimp Ramen just under 5 miles away from Irvine Marriot
> 
> 
> 
> If you want A5 grade beef Japanese BBQ experience, you can visit Tamaen in Gardena, CA or Lomita, CA locations (you can only find them exclusively in SoCal):


Whoa.  Tamaen looks great.


----------



## xirxes

It’s almost here I can feel it in the air!

Highlights I’m looking forward to:
Expanse vs Susvara
M17 vs new A&K
All the TUBES!!
Lina stack?!?!
Holo May vs TT2 w/ w/o HMS

So many goodies to fiddle with!

Look for probably the tallest bald man at show and say hello!


----------



## Mangodango369

xirxes said:


> M17 vs new A&K


Ah this!


----------



## warrenpchi

Atrium vs. Caldera deathmatch!


----------



## Skyediver

xirxes said:


> It’s almost here I can feel it in the air!
> 
> Highlights I’m looking forward to:
> Expanse vs Susvara
> ...


There’s soooooo much good stuff to demo, my checklist is ridiculous.  Absolutely no way I’m gonna get to everything, which is fine.  World is still spinning, there’s CanJam NYC in Feb 2023. 

BUT I recently bought the Holo May, still waiting for delivery and would love to hear it vs Chord TT2 and DAVE if possible, just for curiosity sake.  Any insight on who will have that setup to make a comparison feasible this weekend?


----------



## LFC_SL

Edric Li said:


> Will Shure demo the SE846 Gen 2?





Drak3 said:


> they’re  releasing gen 2?





ThanatosVI said:


> There will be a gen2?
> What Info do you have on it?





Netforce said:


> https://www.shure.com/en-US/products/earphones/se846?variant=SE846G2CL
> 
> My money says Shure will be showing off their shiny new Gen 2 this weekend!



Congrats to the team for what looks like a massive show that perhaps needs to be longer than only 2 days!

Anyway, it appears SE846 Gen 2 is the same monitor to maintain backwards compatibility with accessories, with new shells and a new fourth “extended” sound filter that will not be sold separately, at least not right now

The world exclusive review seems to confirm the same physical design, right now to the _o ring on the nozzle that will eventually disintegrate. _The review sample o ring already show wear from the photos!

Someone please ask Shure at CanJam to sell or ship out the o ring as a stand-alone multipack. There is an argument that would matter more than a new sound filter, however good it sounds

https://www.ecoustics.com/reviews/shure-se846-gen2/

Peace out


----------



## Netforce

Unloaded bunch of our demos for this weekend, guess I am sleeping on the couch tonight.


----------



## Z_Showmaster

Early doors review on the new Focal Utopia 2022 you'll hear this weekend, compared against the old. You're in for a treat!


----------



## Drak3

So many to demo this coming weekend 
😁😁😁


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Z_Showmaster said:


> You're in for a treat!


Of the new price!


----------



## 04gto

warrenpchi said:


> Atrium vs. Caldera deathmatch!


(Sub title on the marquee narrates the pending drama) "Will planars continue their recent dominance of dynamics? Or will the Atrium defeat the new kid from the future?!"


----------



## theveterans

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Whoa.  Tamaen looks great.



I had the one level below the celebrity set option. IMHO it has the best price to wagyu beef experience ratio 😋


----------



## Insidious Meme

warrenpchi said:


> Atrium vs. Caldera deathmatch!





Netforce said:


> Unloaded bunch of our demos for this weekend, guess I am sleeping on the couch tonight.



Well, I know who I'll be hanging out with.


----------



## LetTheKidsTechno

Canjam number 2! This looks like its gonna be wayyy bigger than last year. Crazy how many last minute new cans and products been announced! Excited to try out some ZMF stuff finally. Should be a ton of fun


----------



## AxelCloris

Now that it's Friday morning, we can finally talk about _yet another_ incredible new headphone that we weren't allowed to include in the preview, the new Focal Utopia! Check out our discussion on the Utopia's incredible driver, sonic impressions, and some preliminary measurements in the latest Head-Fi TV video before you come audition it at CanJam SoCal.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/focal-utopia-2022-review-measurements.964903/


This year's CanJam is going to be insane...


----------



## Drak3

Netforce said:


> Unloaded bunch of our demos for this weekend, guess I am sleeping on the couch tonight.


what are those??


----------



## DenverW (Sep 16, 2022)

@warrenpchi inquiring minds want impressions!!!

I’m sitting at home or work all day for my drive up tomorrow morning.  Give us some crumbs, Warren!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

theveterans said:


> I had the one level below the celebrity set option. IMHO it has the best price to wagyu beef experience ratio 😋


We had a place that had the level of Wagyu beef and it was expensive.   Name was Hiroshi's.   We would go there about every 6 months or when family or friends come to visit.  It was very pricey per head.   Beef melted in your mouth like butter.


----------



## GoldenOne

Good morning!


----------



## Drak3

@GoldenOne newport???


----------



## Skullar

GoldenOne said:


> Good morning!


Thats not Thames, is it?😝


----------



## GoldenOne

Drak3 said:


> @GoldenOne newport???





Skullar said:


> Thats not Thames, is it?😝


Myself and 15 or so friends are staying in Newport beach


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

GoldenOne said:


> Myself and 15 or so friends are staying in Newport beach


You did the right thing staying near the beach.



Skullar said:


> Thats not Thames, is it?😝


You see that blue stuff above the water?   That's called the Sky.


----------



## Skullar

GoldenOne said:


> Myself and 15 or so friends are staying in Newport beach


Enjoy man. Dont forget the Canjam!


----------



## NovaFlyer

theveterans said:


> If you guys like a Chinese / Singaporean style Ramen you can try Le Shrimp Ramen just under 5 miles away from Irvine Marriot
> 
> 
> 
> If you want A5 grade beef Japanese BBQ experience, you can visit Tamaen in Gardena, CA or Lomita, CA locations (you can only find them exclusively in SoCal):


That ramen looks awesome!!  Will put that location on the hit lit this weekend - maybe this afternoon.



warrenpchi said:


> Atrium vs. Caldera deathmatch!


Who will win?


----------



## Smallpie

How do you get the canjam medals?


----------



## elira

Smallpie said:


> How do you get the canjam medals?





joe said:


> If anyone is planning on attending CanJam SoCal 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.


----------



## elira

I bought my tickets online, do I need to print something or just show the QR code on my phone?


----------



## vgmusics

Could I hitch a ride from LAX (arriving by 8PM) to the Marriot this evening?  Or share Uber?


----------



## joe

elira said:


> I bought my tickets online, do I need to print something or just show the QR code on my phone?


You can show us the receipt email at the front desk.


----------



## GoldenOne

We have our 'portable' setup ready XD





And the Zahl HM1 just got here!


----------



## Skyediver

elira said:


> I bought my tickets online, do I need to print something or just show the QR code on my phone?


Phone will be fine.


----------



## LoryWiv

joe said:


> You can show us the receipt email at the front desk.


Hi joe, I sent you a PM on this topic, please respond when you get a moment. I'm at the irvine marriott but but I may be quite the dummy as I can't seem to find my receipt, wondering if I spaced out in ordering it and what I should do. Thanks so much and sorry to bother you at this busy time pre-show


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

GoldenOne said:


> We have our 'portable' setup ready XD
> 
> 
> 
> And the Zahl HM1 just got here!




Did you bring that from the UK?    If so, I am totally impressed.


----------



## GoldenOne

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Did you bring that from the UK?    If so, I am totally impressed.


No this is my friend @SpeleoFool 's 

We've got a few bits and bobs set up at the moment. Canjam weekend is off to a fun start!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Lunch today.    I just saw Zachik at check in and they are walking there now


----------



## AcousticMatt

GoldenOne said:


> No this is my friend @SpeleoFool 's
> 
> We've got a few bits and bobs set up at the moment. Canjam weekend is off to a fun start!


Curious to see what you think of that Bakoon vs. the Zahl HM1.... 😉


----------



## GoldenOne

AcousticMatt said:


> Curious to see what you think of that Bakoon vs. the Zahl HM1.... 😉


I'll try shortly. I much prefer HM1 to 23R though


----------



## Drak3

GoldenOne said:


> No this is my friend @SpeleoFool 's
> 
> We've got a few bits and bobs set up at the moment. Canjam weekend is off to a fun start!


wow. 
what daps are those???
will definitely drop by at your booth tomorrow..


----------



## GoldenOne

Drak3 said:


> wow.
> what daps are those???
> will definitely drop by at your booth tomorrow..


I don't have a booth I'm a regular visitor 

- Mojo 2 (with skedra Bluetooth adapter)
- Mojo 2
- Masskobo 428
- Cayin N3 pro
- RS6
- SP2000
- Luxury and precision p6 pro obsidian
- Luxury and precision p6 pro
- Cayin N8ii
- DX300


----------



## Drak3

GoldenOne said:


> I don't have a booth I'm a regular visitor
> 
> - Mojo 2 (with skedra Bluetooth adapter)
> - Mojo 2
> ...


r u goin to bring that in marriott canjam??


----------



## GoldenOne

Drak3 said:


> r u goin to bring that in marriott canjam??


It's not all mine. This is a private meetup


----------



## AcousticMatt (Sep 16, 2022)

GoldenOne said:


> I'll try shortly. I much prefer HM1 to 23R though


I remember you saying that! (Or posting, rather...) No rush of course. Just curious. Particularly with Susvara.


----------



## DraconicNerd

Any good lunch reccomendations? Know there's definitely some good food in the area given how people've talked about it.


----------



## xirxes (Sep 17, 2022)

Curious about Bakoon vs 23R, I’ve heard Bakoon warmer and slightly preferred most often.


----------



## Smallpie

GoldenOne said:


> It's not all mine. This is a private meetup


Kind of curious how you get an invite to this private meetup since you have been posting about it publicly? I’m not interested myself but it’s nice to see new headfiers incorporated and fully welcomed.  I have seen people across a bunch of sites always getting into these forums and being very open and looking to meet up with people only to be kind of ignored for lack of enough interaction on the forum. Seems a bit tough for newcomers to be brought into meet ups. Maybe I’m totally wrong but the more all inclusive the better in my opinion with a bit of simple vetting.


----------



## Nostoi

If anyone has the chance to demo the new Enleum HPA-23RM, I'd be most grateful for impressions.


----------



## GoldenOne (Sep 17, 2022)

Smallpie said:


> Kind of curious how you get an invite to this private meetup since you have been posting about it publicly? I’m not interested myself but it’s nice to see new headfiers incorporated and fully welcomed.  I have seen people across a bunch of sites always getting into these forums and being very open and looking to meet up with people only to be kind of ignored for lack of enough interaction on the forum. Seems a bit tough for newcomers to be brought into meet ups. Maybe I’m totally wrong but the more all inclusive the better in my opinion with a bit of simple vetting.


This one is because a bunch of friends and I went to SoCal together. We've got a couple houses in Newport beach for the week instead of hotel rooms at the Marriott.

This was mostly organised in my patron chat over the last couple months.

Unfortunately with getting invited to private events it's usually a case of knowing someone going that can invite you. Usually with a private event people might not be super eager to invite people completely outside their social circles.

There's some cool gear here, but first and foremost it's a social get together. The audio stuff is kinda secondary


----------



## xirxes

Nostoi said:


> If anyone has the chance to demo the new Enleum HPA-23RM, I'd be most grateful for impressions.


Did not know this existed... will definitely look into it!


----------



## Nostoi

xirxes said:


> Did not know this existed... will definitely look into it!


Thank you, sir! Yes, I think the one they'll have is a prototype with the actual unit coming soon after. First time out in the wild, it seems.


----------



## hifixman (Sep 17, 2022)

GoldenOne said:


> No this is my friend @SpeleoFool 's
> 
> We've got a few bits and bobs set up at the moment. Canjam weekend is off to a fun start!


How does zahl (the only one I haven't heard in this bunch) compare to Riviera please? The more detailed the merrier thankkkkkkks


----------



## Smallpie

GoldenOne said:


> This one is because a bunch of friends and I went to SoCal together. We've got a couple houses in Newport beach for the week instead of hotel rooms at the Marriott.
> 
> This was mostly organised in my patron chat over the last couple months.
> 
> ...


I totally understand and agree. The main reason why I commented mostly was just the idea that it’s very hard to be a newcomer and get into meeting people sometimes but understand people are not going to invite anyone just because of a similar hobby. I agree that if it is done organicly that it works best and for any newcomers that want to meet others, it seems the best to do is  to interact with people on forums as much as possible and go to public events like canjam with a good attitude and try to be nice to everyone. I’m sure there are a bunch of likeminded people that are doing the same thing.

I hope everyone has a fun weekend. Cheers!


----------



## rgbyhkr (Sep 17, 2022)

Nostoi said:


> Thank you, sir! Yes, I think the one they'll have is a prototype with the actual unit coming soon after. First time out in the wild, it seems.


I 2nd the request for any impressions on the 23RM.  Given the post from Enleum's FB page about working with Headphones.com for the show, theirs is the booth it should be at. 

Also, if anyone swings by T+A, I would love love love to know if they are demoing their new Solitaire T  headphones and especially if they are letting folks listen.  AFAIK it was only on static display at Hifi Munich and I haven't seen listening impressions of it anywhere online yet.  For those who haven't heard about it, it's a closed over the ear model that folds for travel and offers several modes of operairton. Bluetooth mode with the option for ANC, a pure passive analog mode for use with wired DAC/amp and a 3rd in-between mode they call "active analog" that lets you use ANC with a wired source input.


----------



## Drak3

goodmorning 😊☕️ 
who’s ready to go at canjam……


----------



## TaronL

xirxes said:


> Did not know this existed... will definitely look into it!


We'll have it at our booth! The Soo In from Enleum will be popping by in the morning to drop 1 or 2 of them off.

Also good morning everyone, happy first day of CanJam SoCal 2022! See you all shortly!


----------



## zen87192 (Sep 17, 2022)

Drak3 said:


> goodmorning 😊☕️
> who’s ready to go at canjam……


Ooo..oooo..oooo..me..me...me..! Ah damn.... I forgot to put my pants on... so excited to get down there... ☕️🍳🥓🥞 then..... CanJam on!!


----------



## Drak3

zen87192 said:


> Ooo..oooo..oooo..me..me...me..! Ah damn.... I forgot to put my pants on... so excited to get down there... ☕️🍳🥓🥞 then..... CanJam on!!


will be heading there… anyone wants to coffee meetup????


----------



## sennfan83261

I am going to drive up to CanJam in the next hour. Leaving all of my gear at home. I just want to check out a few cans and call it a day. I hope everyone else has fun this weekend!


----------



## Guipnox

sennfan83261 said:


> I am going to drive up to CanJam in the next hour. Leaving all of my gear at home. I just want to check out a few cans and call it a day. I hope everyone else has fun this weekend!


Looking forward to your impressions about Caldera/Expanse in comparison to your HE6 OG. 
Have fun, man!


----------



## Skyediver

Christmas, err CanJam morning, y’all!


----------



## xirxes

On my way, bags and boxes of goodies in tow!


----------



## Drak3

xirxes said:


> On my way, bags and boxes of goodies in tow!


goodies for giveaways?? 😁😁😁


----------



## xirxes

Drak3 said:


> goodies for giveaways?? 😁😁😁


Lol not exactly. Borrowed gear, gear to lend, all the physical tactile interconnects doodads and whatsits that connect us to the music.

Any recommendations for breakfast nearby? Happy to meet up around 9:15 anywhere close!


----------



## Drak3

xirxes said:


> Lol not exactly. Borrowed gear, gear to lend, all the physical tactile interconnects doodads and whatsits that connect us to the music.
> 
> Any recommendations for breakfast nearby? Happy to meet up around 9:15 anywhere close!


im just 2 miles away.. r u doing a booth???


----------



## xirxes

Drak3 said:


> im just 2 miles away.. r u doing a booth???


Nope. Just a few private listens and potential upgrades need my chain to hear it.


----------



## AudiophileJargon

Just grabbed a ☕

Driving there now! See you guys soon!


----------



## Drak3

i’ll be there in the next 25 mins in marriot 
😁😁😁


----------



## DraconicNerd

Going to be driving over soon! So excited! ^^


----------



## xirxes

Farmer boys breakfast looking good!


----------



## xmems

For all the IEM fans out there, If you don’t want to miss out on the most resolving IEM of the show, get in the XMEMS audition line ASAP


----------



## Drak3

on the line right now for picking the badge


----------



## DenverW

Me too!  Chilling in my zmf hat watching important people walk by


----------



## Rjjo

Is there an area for used items "for sale" that I thought some other members might be interested at?  I have a Beyer Amiron HP that I no longer use which I'm thinking of bringing along.


----------



## AxelCloris

The fun continues in the CanJam Impressions Thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2022-impressions-thread-september-17-18-2022.964899/


----------

